# La pobreza de la mayoría de los jóvenes es alarmante



## SolyCalma (13 Dic 2022)

Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.

Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.

En fin es alarmante porque hablo de que hay una gran cantidad de treintañeros con buenos trabajos pero sin pensar en comprar vivienda, sin pensar en poder tener una familia, cogiendo muebles de la calle o cosas así, mentalidad total de pobres, solo gastando en drogas y viajes.

España pinta mal, el camino es el tercermundismo.


----------



## Iósif Missiego (13 Dic 2022)

En su mayoría votan a la izquierda, así que, que se jodan. Sarna con gusto no pica.


----------



## Murray's (13 Dic 2022)

Asi es, este gana 1100€ mes y vive en el coche


----------



## Tocomotxo (13 Dic 2022)

Conozco a gente asi. Aparte de que el escenario laboral es una mierda... muchos no hacen ni lo minimo por intentar buscar algo mejor


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Dic 2022)

Muchos se pensaban que el social-comunismo era una broma... en tiempo de rojos, miseria hambre y piojos.


----------



## SolyCalma (13 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Asi es, este gana 1100€ mes y vive en el coche



Joder este se podría hacer amigo de Lobo Estepario y dormían juntos en alguno de sus coches. Aparte del calor humano a lo mejor hasta cae una pajilla de mano externa.


----------



## bebe (13 Dic 2022)

Esos de las pensiones altas y propiedades no son mis padres, eso puedo jurarlo. Ni la 
mayoria de pensionistas que no pasan de 800 euros.


----------



## Faldo (13 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...



Fíjate cuantos viejos tienen Iphones y cuantos jóvenes. Y no hablo que no tienen pasta porque se lo gasten en Iphones, si no en las prioridades de unos y otros.


----------



## emperador_zar (13 Dic 2022)

Tal cual luego las langostas a full de pasta. Voy al estanco y nada mas que langostas dejandose diariamente 40 pavos en la primitiva y mierdas de esas, luego al bar a mamarse, pasas por la pasteleria y langostas dejandose 50 pavos en dulces, vas a la farmacia y se llevan una bolsa de supermercado llena de pastillas y asi con todo.


----------



## aventurero artritico (13 Dic 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Tal cual luego las langostas a full de pasta. Voy al estanco y nada mas que langostas dejandose diariamente 40 pavos en la primitiva y mierdas de esas, luego al bar a mamarse, pasas por la pasteleria y langostas dejandose 50 pavos en dulces, vas a la farmacia y se llevan una bolsa de supermercado llena de pastillas y asi con todo.



yo lo que veo es que los viejos gastan en vicios o para arreglar cosas(abogados, etc.)

el joven solo intenta divertirse a su manera, consumiendo o comprando en el media markt.


----------



## chicken (13 Dic 2022)

Iósif Missiego dijo:


> En su mayoría votan a la izquierda, así que, que se jodan. Sarna con gusto no pica.



La mayoría de los jóvenes se abstienen porque ningún partido les convence (y hacen muy bien). De todas formas, ¿qué ganarían votando, por ejemplo, al paleto de Amurrio, un tipo que lleva viviendo de la política desde muy joven (y muy admirado por gran parte de este foro, aunque muchos votantes y seguidores de Vox son unos podemitas de derechas)? ¿El ultraliberalismo económico de corte anglosionista mezclado con políticas sociales y morales conservadoras (por ejemplo, prohibir el aborto o perseguir la homosexualidad) es la solución a algo?


----------



## emperador_zar (13 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> yo lo que veo es que los viejos gastan en vicios o para arreglar cosas(abogados, etc.)
> 
> el joven solo intenta divertirse a su manera, consumiendo o comprando en el media markt.



Joder y en los bares y en comer de que viven los bares de lunes a viernes si no es de viejos y funcionarios, las pastelerias y cafeterias igual solo de viejos, estancos y loterias de viejos, farmacias, si es una viejocracia. Los jovenes solo los veo con su patinete de mierda y entrando a los chinos a por un monster no gastan nada mas son unos muertos de hambre


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

Me suda la polla.


----------



## Iósif Missiego (13 Dic 2022)

chicken dijo:


> ¿El ultraliberalismo económico de corte anglosionista mezclado con políticas sociales y morales conservadoras (por ejemplo, prohibir el aborto o perseguir la homosexualidad) es la solución a algo?



Sí. Soluciona la pobreza y la miseria moral.

Nota: lo de perseguir la homosexualidad es un bulo que te has tragado igual que te tragaste el bulo del culo y saliste igual a manifestarte cuando ya se había desvelado que era un bulo.


----------



## Tackler (13 Dic 2022)

Conozco mucha gente como describes pero también me conozco a mí, tengo previsto comprar piso pero eso sí, sin postureo de vacaciones, quitándome de restaurantes, coche viejo etc.

La gente prefiere postureo, yo prefiero techo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (13 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...



No mires tanto a los viejos y fíjate más en los funcionarios y los políticos, con sus sueldos hinchados.

Si bien, es verdad que hay mucho jubilado con mucho dinero y muy usurero. Al final no dejan de administrar el patrimonio que han ganado. Yo detesto profundamente a los rentistas especuladores, acaparadores de pisos, sobre todos los que viven de alquileres, pero vender un piso a precio de mercado me parece bastante razonable.


----------



## Mcgregor (13 Dic 2022)

Haber hestudiao


----------



## Eremita (13 Dic 2022)

Hacen bien los langostas en cuidarse. Y los jóvenes que espabilen, menos móvil y más trabajar, menos Erasmus y más ahorrar, menos gilipolleces de metrosexual y más esfuerzo.

Tenía que volver la mili y permitir a los profesores el castigo físico. Se le iban a quitar las tonterías a más de uno.


----------



## Cohiba_J (13 Dic 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Fíjate cuantos viejos tienen Iphones y cuantos jóvenes. Y no hablo que no tienen pasta porque se lo gasten en Iphones, si no en las prioridades de unos y otros.



Pues precisamente tienen mas moviles de alta gama los mayores, los jóvenes van la mayoría con moviles chinos o samsung de hace 4 años -que, por cierto son cojonudos y a pocos se les ocurre pagar 1200 por un movil que no ofrece un salto cualitativo que justifique la diferencia de 900 pavos entre el último modelo y el samsung s8 o s9-


----------



## Faldo (13 Dic 2022)

Cohiba_J dijo:


> Pues precisamente tienen mas moviles de alta gama los mayores, los jóvenes van la mayoría con moviles chinos o samsung de hace 4 años -que, por cierto son cojonudos y a pocos se les ocurre pagar 1200 por un movil que no ofrece un salto cualitativo que justifique la diferencia de 900 pavos entre el último modelo y el samsung s8 o s9-



Fíjate bien, yo andaba el otro día en el metro y flipaba. Y aparte los Iphone a partir del 11 se distinguen mucho mas del 10 para atrás. No es que vayan con un iphone 6 precisamente. 

No todos van con un iphone, pero si es destacable.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Dic 2022)

Ya. Y luego se gastan 1.000 euros en un móvil.


----------



## Poseidón (13 Dic 2022)

En la telegaita es recurrente que la langostada salga en la seccion "noticias de mierda" para rellenar minutos enseñando como se gastan cientos de miles de euros reformando la casa del abuelo en el pueblo donde Cristo perdio sus sandalias... Mientras la chavalada apenas tiene para pagar el alquiler.


----------



## el tio orquestas (13 Dic 2022)

Iósif Missiego dijo:


> En su mayoría votan a la izquierda, así que, que se jodan. Sarna con gusto no pica.



No como en los 80 que el PSOE no gobernaba, eh.


----------



## Murray's (13 Dic 2022)

No hay trabajo y el que hay estar mal pagado o si vale la pena se pega por él la gente









La oposición para ser auxiliar administrativo de Sanidad: 26.453 aspirantes para 863 plazas


El examen se hará en Castelló, Alicante y en cuatro sedes diferentes en València | La oferta es de 863 vacantes por lo que cada aspirante compite con otros 29 por el puesto




www.levante-emv.com


----------



## Murray's (13 Dic 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Hacen bien los langostas en cuidarse. Y los jóvenes que espabilen, menos móvil y más trabajar, menos Erasmus y más ahorrar, menos gilipolleces de metrosexual y más esfuerzo.
> 
> Tenía que volver la mili y permitir a los profesores el castigo físico. Se le iban a quitar las tonterías a más de uno.




Qué esfuerzo si te lo quita todo el Estado? payasa


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Dic 2022)

Muchos langostas tienen pasta porque no han metido un puto duro en los hijos. Hay de todo, pero mucho de lo anterior también. Gran parte de las circunstancias que se dan en este país es porque el personal tiene hijos como quien hace unos buñuelos.


----------



## The Hellion (13 Dic 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Tal cual luego las langostas a full de pasta. Voy al estanco y nada mas que langostas dejandose diariamente 40 pavos en la primitiva y mierdas de esas, luego al bar a mamarse, pasas por la pasteleria y langostas dejandose 50 pavos en dulces, vas a la farmacia y se llevan una bolsa de supermercado llena de pastillas y asi con todo.



Y luego en los trabajos en los que han entrado ninis victimas de la logse empiezan a apretar a los proveedores porque todo lo que pase de un cuenco de arroz les parece mucho pagar, y se va todo a tomar por el culo. 

Acostumbrados a vivir de las paguitas y a llorar para que todo baje de precio, no comprenden el valor del dinero, la importancia de los sueldos altos, recibidos y pagados. 

Han nacido para esclavos, y esclavos serán.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (13 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...



Pero es que esos jóvenes, son los familiares de esas langostas.
Círculo infernal.


----------



## Kenthomi (13 Dic 2022)

Tanto hablar de labrar un futuro 

PRIMERO QUE NOS HAGAN VER EL ORO Y LUEGO YA ESPABILAREMOS ESO TENLO POR SEGURO

PERO SI NOS MUESTRAN DESHAUCIOS DENUNCIAS FALSAS IMPEDIMENTO LABORAL Y DE CRECIMIENTO PROFESIONAL

NOS VAMOS A ESFORZAR???

A LO QUE ESTAN ABOCADOS ES A CERRAR TODAS LAS EMPRESAS POR FALTA DE GENTE PREPARADA QUE NO INTELIGENTE Y CON CAPACIDAD OJO

UN FUMETA DE PORROS DE BARRIO TE PUEDE HABLAR 4 IDIOMAS PERFECTAMENTE Y SI SE PONE ESTUDIARSE UNA INGENIERIA 

HAY MUCHO CALLEJERO CON MUCHISIMA CAPACIDAD PERO SI LES DICEN QUE SI SE ESFUERZAN PODRAN GASTARSE COMO MUCHO 200 COCHINOS EUROS PUES QUE VA HACER LA GENTE????

ANDO Y IROS A TOMAR POR EL CULO


----------



## brickworld (13 Dic 2022)

Y mientras el rojerio y los guarros de mierda hablando de los jodidos panchos de Perú


----------



## Kluster (13 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Asi es, este gana 1100€ mes y vive en el coche



Disfrutando las bondades del socialismo.


----------



## Economista_paco (13 Dic 2022)

El sistema desincentiva el esfuerzo y el emprendimiento ergo todos aceptan la mediocridad y conviven con ella.


----------



## Kluster (13 Dic 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> No como en los 80 que el PSOE no gobernaba, eh.



Otro que no sabe lo que es la ventana de Overton.

El PSOE de los 80 era más conservador que el PP de hoy.


----------



## Tackler (13 Dic 2022)

El trabajo actualmente no sirve para progresar. Entras cobrando 1100 y cobras 1300 15 años después.

Todavía recuerdo que con 17 años cuando empecé a trabajar (hace casi 20 años) mi sueldo era 1200 euros, que es un sueldo de los normales/bajos de ahora. Como es posible después de 20 años?


----------



## Alberto1989 (13 Dic 2022)

El futuro era esto


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (13 Dic 2022)

El 80% de la culpa la tiene la universidad pública. Esa basura que roba los mejores años de la gente para no aprender nada...


----------



## ElMatareyes (13 Dic 2022)

Ehmm...alguna cosa no encaja. Si estuvo en portugal, a que regreso (de enero a agosto es un periodo algo extraño. pero si engloba la temporada estiva)...
Tampoco se lo ve muy versado, y la apariencia general es de consumir polvillos o pastillas de la alegria...
En fin que emigre. Yo lo hice ya hace un buen tiempo y no me arrepiento, bueno quizas ahora un poco que viene el invierno...haha.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (13 Dic 2022)

Todo el mundo sabe que en españa gobierna el partido comunista desde que murio franco.



Iósif Missiego dijo:


> En su mayoría votan a la izquierda, así que, que se jodan. Sarna con gusto no pica.


----------



## treblinca (13 Dic 2022)

Nos ha pasado Portugal por la izquierda. Tenemos más tasa de pobreza que ellos.


----------



## iases (13 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Muchos se pensaban que el social-comunismo era una broma... en tiempo de rojos, miseria hambre y piojos.



Mucho mejor con la derecha cobrando 800 euros de SMI


----------



## jkaza (13 Dic 2022)

La culpa es de los langostos ñiñiñiñi 

Pero los chavales tienen criptomonedas y van a ser todos millonarios


----------



## Jordanpt (13 Dic 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Pero si hay infladores de mecheros por dos duros...
> Que se junte con el otro colgado del pelo en coleta, se van a llevar bien y se pueden hacer pajillas-nohomo



Hay que reconocer que el efecto de inchar el colchón mientras rajaba y ponía verde al PerroS le daba a la escena algo especial.

Gran video!!


----------



## Tackler (13 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Mucho mejor con la derecha cobrando 800 euros de SMI




Mucho mejor con la izquierda, 1150 con la comida valiendo un 150%, gasolina a 1.80, pisos al a saber cuánto más y el recibo de electricidad / gas un 400% ah sí, y deuda del país un 20% más sobre el PIB.



Cuando subió el kW/y de electricidad a 50 euros Rajoy era un criminal, ahora ha llegado a estar a 300 y no pasa nada.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Mucho mejor con la derecha cobrando 800 euros de SMI



Bien lince, ahora deduce por qué eres más pobre cobrando 4000 euros al mes que 800 de SMI si una barra de pan ya te vale 50 y un alquiler 1500.


----------



## Economista_paco (13 Dic 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> El trabajo actualmente no sirve para progresar. Entras cobrando 1100 y cobras 1300 15 años después.
> 
> Todavía recuerdo que con 17 años cuando empecé a trabajar (hace casi 20 años) mi sueldo era 1200 euros, que es un sueldo de los normales/bajos de ahora. Como es posible después de 20 años?



Con 17 años me meti un Junio a descargar camiones con un amigo por la noche y en Agosto con 4,5k cada uno en el bolsillo fuimos los putos amos, y yendo al gimnasio después de salir de trabajar y toda la tarde y alguna noche hasta tarde por ahí. 

Ahora te dan 1300€ y una patada en el culo, y luego los chavales a casa con ansiedad.


----------



## iases (13 Dic 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Mucho mejor con la izquierda, 1150 con la comida valiendo un 150%, gasolina a 1.80, pisos al a saber cuánto más y el recibo de electricidad / gas un 400% ah sí, y deuda del país un 20% más sobre el PIB.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando subió el kW/y de electricidad a 50 euros Rajoy era un criminal, ahora ha llegado a estar a 300 y no pasa nada.



Tu de lo de ukrania has oído algo ??


----------



## iases (13 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Bien lince, ahora deduce por qué eres más pobre cobrando 4000 euros al mes que 800 de SMI si una barra de pan ya te vale 50 y un alquiler 1500.



Cambia de panaderia


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Cambia de panaderia



Definitivamente has demostrado para qué ha quedado la izmierda.


----------



## Tackler (13 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Tu de lo de ukrania has oído algo ??




Joder, os creéis a pies juntillas lo que os dicen por la tele, la inflación y el coste de la electricidad y gasolina ya viene de antes de ucrania. Ucrania es la excusa fácil.


----------



## el tio orquestas (13 Dic 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Otro que no sabe lo que es la ventana de Overton.
> 
> El PSOE de los 80 era más conservador que el PP de hoy.



Otro que no tiene lógica para entender que el PSOE de los 80 seguía mucho más a la izquierda que otras opciones políticas del momento y por lo tanto lo que dices carece de sentido.


----------



## iases (13 Dic 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Joder, os creéis a pies juntillas lo que os dicen por la tele, la inflación y el coste de la electricidad y gasolina ya viene de antes de ucrania. Ucrania es la excusa fácil.



Y la culpa de que toda Europa y América este en un 10% de inflación ( España 6.5%) la tiene el gobierno de España ???????????

Si vas a hacer propaganda por lo menos intenta que tenga sentido


----------



## SBrixton (13 Dic 2022)

Los menos jovenes


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Dic 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Esos de las pensiones altas y propiedades no son mis padres, eso puedo jurarlo. Ni la
> mayoria de pensionistas que no pasan de 800 euros.



Efectivamente, porque si es lamentable que la gente joven no pueda permitirse comprar un piso, tener hijos o ni tan siquiera independizarse, resulta un poco contradictorio que haya viejos incrementando mes a mes su cuenta corriente a base de cobrar la pension maxima.

¿Para que quiere un pensionista cobrar 2500 o 3000 euros al mes?

Esa es la pregunta del millon que nadie se atreve a plantear.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (13 Dic 2022)

Es falsa sensación de pobreza y escasez. Cualquier iniciado sabe que la riqueza está dentro y se manifiesta fuera.


----------



## Lounge Bar (13 Dic 2022)

Vais a flipar con la que se os viene encima.


----------



## kabeljau (13 Dic 2022)

Averahorraopara una piel de conejo que te caliente los hombros.


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Dic 2022)

Muchas más universitarias de las que creéis se bajan al pilón por un poco de cash


----------



## Matafachas (13 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Muchos se pensaban que el social-comunismo era una broma... en tiempo de rojos, miseria hambre y piojos.



Con los fachuzos en el Bobierno es peor porque, ademas, roban a manos llenas y nos llenan Hezpaña de panchomoronegrocs.


----------



## germano89 (13 Dic 2022)

Id a ver la clase de clientes de los bares, pastelerías, agencias de viajes, loterías, teatros, fútbol....

Recordad en votar las próximas elecciones


----------



## Wojakmanuel (13 Dic 2022)

País de jubiletas y funcionarios.









El salario medio de 2020 en España es inferior al de hace 20 años, en términos relativos


El salario medio en España se situó en 2020 en 26.537 euros, 9.528 euros por debajo de la media de la Eurozona que alcanzó los 36.065 euros, según un informe elaborado por el servicio de estudios de UGT citando datos de la OCDE. Esto es un 26,4% inferior al salario medio de la Eurozona, un 37,7%...



www.eleconomista.es













Un gráfico revelador muestra la caída de los salarios en España los últimos 20 años


Mientras que de media en los países de la OCDE los sueldos han subido más de un 30%, en España han caído un 1,1% respecto al año 2000.




es.finance.yahoo.com





La inmigración solo sirve para mantener bajos los salarios y caros los zulos. 

Gracias PPSOE


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (13 Dic 2022)

los jubilados tienen la culpa de todo ,tomar las riendas de vuestras vidas, los viejos hicieron lo que pudieron y la gente aparte de llorar meter la cabeza bajo el ala que más hace? 
No hay ni sangre en las venas solo horchata


----------



## Tackler (13 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Y la culpa de que toda Europa y América este en un 10% de inflación ( España 6.5%) la tiene el gobierno de España ???????????
> 
> Si vas a hacer propaganda por lo menos intenta que tenga sentido




Se llama impresora de dinero, políticas de rojos. por tal de no afrontar la realidad. Huída hacia adelante.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Dic 2022)

Pero tienen Twitch para ver a su streamer de turno y tik tok ....joder no todo es malo


----------



## kurwo (13 Dic 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Hacen bien los langostas en cuidarse. Y los jóvenes que espabilen, menos móvil y más trabajar, menos Erasmus y más ahorrar, menos gilipolleces de metrosexual y más esfuerzo.
> 
> Tenía que volver la mili y permitir a los profesores el castigo físico. Se le iban a quitar las tonterías a más de uno.



Claro, les das de ostias y les mandas a hacer una educación militar con podemitas y luego? A acribillar langostas en contra del régimen mugremita? O donde te piensas que van a trabajar gente adoctrinada por los rojos que gobiernan (pp/psoe, me da igual) el país?


----------



## Onesimo39 (13 Dic 2022)

Me cago en Dios basta ya de langostas ni niños muertos joder.... Si... La generación de los padres lo ha tenido fácil pero si un gordo está sin trabajar hasta los 35 obviamente no va a tener lujos....

Lo que nunca se ha visto en la historia de España es una generación sin trabajar hasta los 30... Eso si está mal... Mucho peor a que el viejo cobre 3000€/mes... Si nosotros estamos peor tenemos que trabajar mas pero tan mal no estamos para que esos niñatos de 30 años que no tienen donde caerse muertos estén sin currar porque no se les pone de los cojones... Como vamos a estar?


----------



## Onesimo39 (13 Dic 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Hacen bien los langostas en cuidarse. Y los jóvenes que espabilen, menos móvil y más trabajar, menos Erasmus y más ahorrar, menos gilipolleces de metrosexual y más esfuerzo.
> 
> Tenía que volver la mili y permitir a los profesores el castigo físico. Se le iban a quitar las tonterías a más de uno.



Están hasta los 40 años sin trabajar y quieren vivir como el boomer que lo ha tenido facil y lleva currando desde los 16 anda ya... Que vayan a llorar a su asociacion lgtb mas cercana


----------



## azazeldos (13 Dic 2022)

aver estudiao
Conozco chavales de menos de 30 que estan ya independizados y cobrandolo bien, pero claro son de la vieja escuela y se pasaron años y años estudiando en vez de estar jugando a la play, con la novieta a ver donde se puede echar un kiki y llorando porque papa no me puede dar mas pasta y no me puedo ir a un concierto.


----------



## 121 (13 Dic 2022)

Con 34 años tengo una casa de medio millón de euros con piscina a falta de 200k por pagar que la deberíamos ventilar en 10 años y pensar en comprar pisos para invertir, un puesto de funcionario A1, soy cabeza de familia, tenemos un Audi y un BMW, metemos unos 5000€ al mes en casa y en general no me privo de nada salvo aquello muy lujoso u ostentoso por motivos evidentes.

Con 23 años aprobé la oposición, con 28 ascendí a A2 y el año pasado a A1. Mi mujer un recorrido similar.

Y mis familiares, sobre todo las madres de mis primos en edad similar pobres como ratas y alternando paro con empleos precarios RABIAN de envidia. Tienen tanta envidia que una de ellas cuando vino a ver la casa no podía evitar hacer comentarios negativos de cosas que iba viendo, que eran todo nimiedades, pero semejantes faltas de respeto gratuitas mostraban que por dentro LE COMÍA LA ENVIDIA porque sus hijos son pobres, fracasados, ninis porreros


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (13 Dic 2022)

Mercado laboral es una puta mierda +
Jóvenes españoles son unos flojos +
Jovenes empiezan tarde a trabajar +
Afición a estudiar mierdas inútiles en España +
muchos impuestos al trabajo +
Viene gente de fuera dispuesta a ocupar las vacantes =

Desempleo juvenil.

No hace falta culpar o exculpar a unos u otros, es una combinación de todos los factoes.


----------



## Deninguna parte (13 Dic 2022)

Y no solo la pobreza material, también la pobreza intelectual. Vaya país que se nos ha quedado...


----------



## mondeja (13 Dic 2022)

Hasta que no me den placita de eutanasiador de boomers a discreción conmigo que no cuenten.


----------



## George Orwell (13 Dic 2022)

La gente vota preciasmente eso y ni se les pasa por la cabeza exigir otra cosa. A disfrutarlo...


----------



## Alberto1989 (13 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> Con 34 años tengo una casa de medio millón de euros con piscina a falta de 200k por pagar



Tu no tienes casa amigo, la casa te la alquila el banco.


----------



## Christine Lagarde (13 Dic 2022)

Casapapismo, coches caros, viajecitos, cenas e Instagram MANDAN.


----------



## Eremita (13 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Están hasta los 40 años sin trabajar y quieren vivir como el boomer que lo ha tenido facil y lleva currando desde los 16 anda ya... Que vayan a llorar a su asociacion lgtb mas cercana



Y los haraganes lo han tenido todo, que se creen que sus estudios los pagaba el gobierno.
Mano dura con ellos, que estos quieren colocarse a los 40 directamente de encargados mínimo y llevándose mínimo 2500 al mes, dos pagas y paga de dividendos o beneficios.
Que empiecen desde abajo, que pongan ganas, coño.


----------



## Onesimo39 (13 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Mercado laboral es una puta mierda +
> Jóvenes españoles son unos flojos +
> Jovenes empiezan tarde a trabajar +
> Afición a estudiar mierdas inútiles en España +
> ...



Gracias.... Me estaba poniendo de mala hostia... Alguien que entiende...

También si hay muchos impuestos es porque solo quieren trabajar de funcionarios... Eso hay que pagarlo a costa de los riñones de los trabajadores que se les sangra a impuestos para apesebrar al funcionariado español, clase política y jubilación pero vamos a su mensaje no le quito una coma


----------



## SBrixton (13 Dic 2022)

Se os escapa la coyuntura, el motivo de fondo es que en 1950 habia 2.000 millones de habitantes en el planeta, ahora 8.000 millones. Eso da mucho vertigo. (para los que dicen que el actual devenir es consecuencia de politicas socialistas)

Semejante cambio tiene una tremendas implicaciones geopoliticas, estrategicas y de enfoque del sistema economico y social.

Añadan que los paises mas desarrollados tienen por multiples e imperdonables causas unas deudas impagables y una poblacion envejecida, estos ultimos ademas intocables porque son los que sostienen los regimenes atraves de esa excusa del voto.

Es un panorama tremendamente complicado para las nuevas generaciones y para los viejos que nos hemos quedado en el dia a dia y en España peor que en el resto.

El capitalismo no da mas de si en esta coyuntura, pero los grandes y medianos capitalistas occidentales no quieren desprenderse de su parte, nos toca pues desprendernos de mayor cantidad a los que no tenemos casi nada.

Las cartas ya estan echadas, es mejor comprender la partida que hacer el aveztruz con eso de "tiempo de rojos..." Sois colavoracionistas los que decis esas tonterias, algun viejo florero sistematicamente hilo tras hilo como cuando de niños deciamos la frase esa ridicula de Chiquito de la Calzada.


----------



## Onesimo39 (13 Dic 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Y los haraganes lo han tenido todo, que se creen que sus estudios los pagaba el gobierno.
> Mano dura con ellos, que estos quieren colocarse a los 40 directamente de encargados mínimo y llevándose mínimo 2500 al mes, dos pagas y paga de dividendos o beneficios.
> Que empiecen desde abajo, que pongan ganas, coño.



Mi situación... No estudié mucho... Pero si he trabajado y he ahorrado, tengo casa propia y ahora estoy buscando un buen trabajo. Las cosas no me van mal, pero me duele ver gente de mi generación que lleva sin saber lo que es "madrugar" desde la escuela porque se han metido a estudiar magisterio para no levantarse más temprano de las 12 pm...

Pues lo siento, si están mal las cosas, tendrán que estudiar y trabajar, no tienen ningún derecho de quejarse de nada si no hacen por ganarse la vida y prosperar...

Pero la poca economía que tienen se la pulen, tenia compañeros que de forma irresponsable se gastaban el sueldo en una semana en fiesta y demás... Pero es que si les das 3000€ se lo gastan igual... Entonces que sucede? Pues que mendigaban a sus padres a final de mes... Ganando ellos un sueldo.

Me da asco cuando niñatos critican cosas de otras generaciones... Aunque tengan motivos, ellos no hacen nada... Como cuando critican el estamento militar un niñato salido de la universidad gordo, con granos y medio calvo que lo único que sabe hacer bien es ir al burguer king...
Me producen el mismo sentimiento que esos niños ecologistas manchando de tomate obras de arte en museos


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Esos de las pensiones altas y propiedades no son mis padres, eso puedo jurarlo. Ni la
> mayoria de pensionistas que no pasan de 800 euros.



Y los que pasan los masacran a impuestos.

Si tienes propiedades rurales te machacan a impuesto también.

No entiendo la gente que se ceba con los mayores. El enemigo son los suciatas, la izmierda.


----------



## Felson (13 Dic 2022)

Peor es la de los mayores, pues ellos tienen menos tiempo para recuperarse.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (13 Dic 2022)

País en vías de subdesarrollo.


----------



## skan (13 Dic 2022)

Peor aún es la de quienes no son jóvenes, que ya no tienen padres a los que pedir dinero, y que muchas veces tienen que cuidar de sus hijos.

Hay gente que a cierta edad ya tiene piso propio, pero muchísima otra gente no. Y además no consiguen trabajo bien remunerados, o peor aún, si se quedan en el paro ya nunca los vuelven a contratar porque "son demasiado viejos".


----------



## .AzaleA. (13 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...





Hamijo... por esto mismo engañaron a los yayos con la vacuna. Al final ha sido un mal necesario.
Como hija de langostos babyboomers, te doy la razón punto por punto. Deleznable. 

Claro que igualmente hay muchos chavales a los que, aparentemente, les da igual su situación mientras sus padres les den el dinero justo para divertirse (que no independizarse). En algunos casos no terminarán bien... Vivir con los padres a partir de los 16 es una caca.

Debería haber una ley que permita reclamar parte de la herencia legítima a los 30 años si, para entonces, no se ha conseguido la independencia total; porque algo falla en el sistema cuando una persona no puede mantenerse ni comprarse casa a esa edad.


----------



## Decipher (13 Dic 2022)

De esclavos.


----------



## arc1776 (13 Dic 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Hacen bien los langostas en cuidarse. Y los jóvenes que espabilen, menos móvil y más trabajar, menos Erasmus y más ahorrar, menos gilipolleces de metrosexual y más esfuerzo.
> 
> Tenía que volver la mili y permitir a los profesores el castigo físico. Se le iban a quitar las tonterías a más de uno.



Para que los jovenes puedan reventar a trabajar tiene que haber un mercado laboral.
La automatizacion y la entrada masiva de inmigracion ha reventado todo.


----------



## Rescatador (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (13 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> Con 34 años tengo una casa de medio millón de euros con piscina a falta de 200k por pagar que la deberíamos ventilar en 10 años y pensar en comprar pisos para invertir, un puesto de funcionario A1, soy cabeza de familia, tenemos un Audi y un BMW, metemos unos 5000€ al mes en casa y en general no me privo de nada salvo aquello muy lujoso u ostentoso por motivos evidentes.
> 
> Con 23 años aprobé la oposición, con 28 ascendí a A2 y el año pasado a A1. Mi mujer un recorrido similar.
> 
> Y mis familiares, sobre todo las madres de mis primos en edad similar pobres como ratas y alternando paro con empleos precarios RABIAN de envidia. Tienen tanta envidia que una de ellas cuando vino a ver la casa no podía evitar hacer comentarios negativos de cosas que iba viendo, que eran todo nimiedades, pero semejantes faltas de respeto gratuitas mostraban que por dentro LE COMÍA LA ENVIDIA porque sus hijos son pobres, fracasados, ninis porreros



Solo eres un funcivago.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (13 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Mercado laboral es una puta mierda +
> Jóvenes españoles son unos flojos +
> Jovenes empiezan tarde a trabajar +
> Afición a estudiar mierdas inútiles en España +
> ...



AUSENCIA DE MUJERES FERTILES QUE QUIERAN TENER UNA FAMILIA.

YA ESTÁ, SOLO ES ESO, ANORMAL


----------



## Rescatador (13 Dic 2022)

El jubilado medio recibe *4.500 euros de pensión al año sin haber cotizado*







A los 12 años de la jubilación ya se ha cobrado todo lo cotizado - elEconomista.es







Los pensionistas reciben un 74% más de lo que cotizaron, según el Banco de España

El Banco de España estima que los pensionistas cobran un 74% más de lo que aportaron

El Banco de España calcula que cada pensionista recibe 1,74 euros por euro aportado

El Banco de España estima que cada pensionista recibe 1,74 euros por cada euro aportado







El déficit de las pensiones acumulado desde la crisis es de 100.000 millones








Cientos de funcionarios aceleran su retiro por miedo a que les recorten la pensión


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...



Mira por donde con la mano en el corazón te voy a dar la razón.

Tengo casi 46 tacos, mas del lado de los viejos que de los jóvenes. De jóven aún había oportunidades. Aún podías liarte la manta a la cabeza e irte a otros paises. Aún no tenías la brutal competición de afuera, el feminismo, las leyes anti-hombre, y los socialistos daban menos por el culo.

Trabajabas duro y cobrabas. No tuve telefonitos hasta que cumplí mas de 20 años, y aun así no había pantallitas. La comida era mas barata, el transporte también, y te podías comprar un coche "apañado" (Clio, Ibiza, Corsa) por un millón de pelas y pico nuevo, que viene a ser algo mas de 6000 euros. 

Con 30 años ya tenía mi primer piso comprado y pagado, algo no demasiado normal pero tampoco complétamente inalcanzable. Mi mejor amigo también se compró su piso sobre esa edad, y tardó algo mas en pagarlo pero con 40 años ya estaba libre de deudas.

Y una vez tienes vivienda multiplicas el ahorro. Hoy en dia tengo varias propiedades, cartera de valores, etc...pero si me pones con 20 años en el entorno actual, dudo que pudiera conseguir lo mismo.

Os han jodido y bien. Lo reconozco y tienes toda la razón. Creo que sois la primera generación que vais a vivir bastante peor que la generación anterior, y eso que en mi generación ya empezamos a ver lo que venía.

No me cambio por un tio de 20 años aunque eso supusiese recuperar esos años de juventud.


----------



## Rescatador (13 Dic 2022)

La pensión de los nuevos jubilados roza ya los 1.600 euros: "No es razonable que tengan más renta que los menores de 65 años"















Un nuevo Complemento de Pensión Contributiva para reducir la Brecha de Género


El nuevo Complemento de Pensiones Contributivas para Reducir la Brecha de Género, negociado y acordado en la Mesa de Diálogo Social, con propuestas de CCOO, se ha producido y cambiado como consecuencia de una sentencia del Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea de 2019, contraviniendo la Ley...




pensionistas.ccoo.es











A falta de datos de perceptores por tramos de edad o por nacionalidad de origen, sí tenemos por sexo (o _género_):


Hay 11,4 veces más pensiones de viud*a*s que de viud*o*s, que a su vez son un 45 % más altas.

la mitad de incapacitad*a*s que incapacitad*o*s permanentes (menos siniestralidad laboral, eso si sobrevives al accidente y te la reconocen)

más del doble de prestaciones en favor de "familiar*a*s" que en favor de "familiar*o*s"









Las pensiones de más de 2.000 euros rozan ya el millón, cinco veces más que antes de la crisis

La mitad de las jubilaciones son anticipadas y su primera pensión es de 1.560 euros al mes

La nómina de pensiones sube un 44% en la década pero el número de prestaciones solo un 12%


----------



## Rescatador (13 Dic 2022)

Ahora mismo tenemos el doble de profesores que la suma de jueces, policías, guardias civiles y militares juntos.

Hay más docentes no universitarios que personal de instituciones sanitarias.

La universidad es el 6% del total de EEPP y en ella, 1 de cada 3 es personal de administración y servicios. Hay un PAS por cada 2 profesores.


Docencia + Universidad = 21,40 % + 5,87 % = 27,27 %
Sanidad = 19 %
Ayuntamientos = 19 %
Justicia + Seguridad + Defensa = 14%
Resto (administrativos) = 20 %












El conjunto del personal docente no universitario trabaja *24 horas a la semana 180 días al año* para atender al 16% de la población.

El conjunto del personal sanitario trabaja *24 horas al día los 365 días del año* para atender a toda la población, al 100%.

Y esto, atención, con la pirámide de población invertida, con pocos jóvenes en una sociedad envejecida y por tanto, con más problemas de salud.


Horas lectivas a la semana







Días lectivos al año







*Total días lectivos: 172*







Diciembre: 13 dias lectivos
Enero: 17 días lectivos
Abril: 13 días lectivos
Julio: 0 días
Agosto: 0 días


----------



## Rescatador (13 Dic 2022)

España hoy: 22,2 millones de trabajadores en un país de 47,3 millones de habitantes.















Análisis | ¿Es sostenible un Estado que paga 16 millones de nóminas al mes?


El gasto en pensiones, empleo público y parados suma 300.000 millones al año, más que los ingresos previstos en cotizaciones sociales, IRPF e IVA




cincodias.elpais.com


















Los empleados públicos ganan un 50% más de media que los trabajadores del sector privado


La diferencia entre ser empleado público o asalariado en el sector privado está en 882 euros al mes o lo que es lo mismo 10.584 euros brutos más al año de salario. Esta es una de las tantas brechas que existen en el mercado laboral español (caracterizado por una dualidad casi crónica), como la...



www.eleconomista.es


















El sueldo medio en el sector público es un 38% mayor que en la empresa privada


En porcentaje, la Administración tiene el triple de trabajadores con nóminas altas que el sector privado



www.abc.es










En junio de 2018, de *46,8 millones* de habitantes, *20,6 millones* son declaraciones positivas del IRPF, de los cuales:

Algo más de *12,6 millones* aportan el *9,61%* de la recaudación (los cinco primeros grupos de la tabla).
Casi *8 millones* aportan el *90,39%* de la recaudación (franjas amarillas y superiores en la tabla).


----------



## Napalm (13 Dic 2022)

1) Sueldo medio del funcionariado es superior en un 30% que en la empresa privada.

2) La pensión media de jubilación es superior a la media de los sueldos de los jóvenes.

La generación que esta jubilada debería recapacitar y bajar el ritmo. Que si!!, que es muy bonito salir con la monserga de "las pensiones se defienden, " lucha por tu pensión" o ....." ejqueee yo trabaje muchos años chaval".

Una vergüenza intergeneracional.


----------



## Rescatador (13 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> AUSENCIA DE MUJERES FERTILES QUE QUIERAN TENER UNA FAMILIA.
> 
> YA ESTÁ, SOLO ES ESO, ANORMAL



Ya hay trabajos donde son *el 70% y subiendo*: justicia, farmacia, sanidad, educación, administración....









El 70% de los nuevos jueces en España son mujeres | Radiocable.com - Radio por Internet - La Cafetera


La judicatura en España es a menudo acusada de "machista" y casos como la sentencia de La Manada han vuelto a poner el foco en ello. Sin embargo algunos datos indican que algo está cambiando en este estamento. Así el 70% de la última promoción de nuevos jueces son mujeres. Y en términos...



www.radiocable.com












Radiografía de la farmacia española: el 70% es mujer


En España hay 72.500 farmacéuticos colegiados, y de ellos el 71,6 por ciento son mujeres (51.926 en...




www.infosalus.com












La mujer copa el 70% de toda la formación sanitaria de España


Así lo refleja un estudio de Igualdad que advierte de los sesgos de género relacionados con los estudios STEM




www.redaccionmedica.com












El 95% de los maestros de educación infantil son mujeres


El 95% de los maestros de educación infantil son mujeres El 95% de las personas que educan a los niños durante los primeros años de vida escolar




www.lavanguardia.com












La presencia de mujeres en la Administración autonómica es del 70% frente a un 30% en la estatal, según un estudio


Casi 1,4 millones de mujeres trabajan en la Administración Pública en España, y mientras...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Napalm (13 Dic 2022)

que habrá viudas de 700€ al mes? Muchas, seguro.


Pero que hay una plaga de langostas (nunca mejor dicho) con pensiones >1500€ netos/mes pagados por ingenieros 1200 euristas, también.

Y oiga que si el que cobra fuera un Doctor, Abogado, etc.... que se ha jubilado, pues ni tan mal. Pero es que están cobrando esa cantidad verdaderos tuercebotas que su mérito fue entrar a barrer una fábrica en pantalón corto y se jubilaron de encargado.
Cero formación y adaptación. Muy avispados para el "qué hay de lo mío" y manipular a los nuevos, pero les pones delante de una nueva tecnología y se te hunden en la miseria.


----------



## Rescatador (13 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> AUSENCIA DE MUJERES FERTILES QUE QUIERAN TENER UNA FAMILIA.
> 
> YA ESTÁ, SOLO ES ESO, ANORMAL


----------



## R_Madrid (13 Dic 2022)

no es solo los jovenes, cada sector laboral esta implosionando y ya hay mucho adulto que no se puede seguir permitiendo vivir solo cuando antes iba sobradisimo

lo que ocurre es que muchos casos cipotecados no se notan probablemente con ayuda langostera de por medio

conozco casos


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (13 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> que habrá viudas de 700€ al mes? Muchas, seguro.
> 
> 
> Pero que hay una plaga de langostas (nunca mejor dicho) con pensiones >1500€ netos/mes pagados por ingenieros 1200 euristas, también.
> ...



La viuda a parte tiene su pensión.


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Dic 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Fíjate cuantos viejos tienen Iphones y cuantos jóvenes. Y no hablo que no tienen pasta porque se lo gasten en Iphones, si no en las prioridades de unos y otros.



Los viejos tienen iPhones???


----------



## Rescatador (13 Dic 2022)

Deuda Pública de España 2022


En octubre la deuda pública ha disminuido en 6.645 millones de euros respecto a septiembre, de forma que ha pasado de 1.503.799 millones a 1.497.154 millones.Así pues, la deuda en octubre ha sido del 115,29% del PIB y la deuda per capita, que ha descendido este mes, ha sido de 31.443 €. Si la...




datosmacro.expansion.com





La *deuda per capita* es de *31.443 € por habitante.*


----------



## R_Madrid (13 Dic 2022)

resumiendo, hace poco se ganaba el doble y las cosas costaban la mitad

y esto solo acaba de empezar


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> que habrá viudas de 700€ al mes? Muchas, seguro.
> 
> 
> Pero que hay una plaga de langostas (nunca mejor dicho) con pensiones >1500€ netos/mes pagados por ingenieros 1200 euristas, también.
> ...



Sí yo contará lo que he visto y conocido!!!


----------



## Anonimo23 (13 Dic 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Fíjate cuantos viejos tienen Iphones y cuantos jóvenes. Y no hablo que no tienen pasta porque se lo gasten en Iphones, si no en las prioridades de unos y otros.



por tener un iphone no te puedes comprar un coche nuevo

lo de los boomers de mierda es para cogeros a todos y fusilaros


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (13 Dic 2022)

Iósif Missiego dijo:


> En su mayoría votan a la izquierda, así que, que se jodan. Sarna con gusto no pica.



La mitad de los subnormales vota a izquierdas, la segunda mitad de subnormales votan a derecha. Los que menos se largan y nutren como obesos de ver a los de izquierdas y de derechas lapidar un país que fue un imperio, y van a llevar al tercer mundo en una generación, enhorabuena. Pais de gentuza, incultos, traidores, egoistas y analfabetos.


Eremita dijo:


> Hacen bien los langostas en cuidarse. Y los jóvenes que espabilen, menos móvil y más trabajar, menos Erasmus y más ahorrar, menos gilipolleces de metrosexual y más esfuerzo.
> 
> Tenía que volver la mili y permitir a los profesores el castigo físico. Se le iban a quitar las tonterías a más de uno.



Lo que tenia que volver es el garrote, y poner a muchos hijos de puta en lista de espera.


----------



## Rescatador (13 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> 1) Sueldo medio del funcionariado es superior en un 30% que en la empresa privada.
> 
> 2) La pensión media de jubilación es superior a la media de los sueldos de los jóvenes.
> 
> ...



Atención al cartel (abajo derecha) de 1.080 € pensión mínima:


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (13 Dic 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> El trabajo actualmente no sirve para progresar. Entras cobrando 1100 y cobras 1300 15 años después.
> 
> Todavía recuerdo que con 17 años cuando empecé a trabajar (hace casi 20 años) mi sueldo era 1200 euros, que es un sueldo de los normales/bajos de ahora. Como es posible después de 20 años?



Pero lo mejor es que pagas un 30% más caro todo por tanto eres mas pobre, mas viejo y mas suicidable.


----------



## Rescatador (13 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> que habrá viudas de 700€ al mes? Muchas, seguro.
> 
> 
> Pero que hay una plaga de langostas (nunca mejor dicho) con pensiones >1500€ netos/mes pagados por ingenieros 1200 euristas, también.
> ...



Atención al penúltimo intervalo, abarca la increíble cantidad de 2 céntimos.















Salario neto: ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre lo que paga la empresa y lo que recibe el trabajador? (ejemplo)


¿Cuánto cuesta realmente un trabajador a la empresa? ¿Cómo varía el salario bruto hasta llegar al neto? Descúbrelo con este ejemplo práctico. | Bankinter



www.bankinter.com










*MECANISMO DE EQUIDAD INTERGENERACIONAL*

*NUEVO IMPUESTO DIRECTO DE LA NÓMINA DEL REMERO AL BOLSILLO DEL LANGOSTERO (A PARTIR DEL 1 DE ENERO)*

*CONTRIBUTION SOCIALE GÉNÉRALISÉE*















Explique-moi... la CSG (ou Contribution sociale généralisée) ! - Le Drenche


Le Drenche vous explique de manière simple et ludique la CSG (ou contribution sociale généralisée) et le projet de loi de finances pour 2018 !




ledrenche.ouest-france.fr







https://www.foenseignementagricole.fr/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/2018-11-28compensationCSG.pdf















¡Noo eesssssssss mih pro-ble-ma!

¿CÓOOMO LOVAÍSSSH ACEERRRR?​


Hablamos de solidaridad intergeneracional porque se montó un sistema un poco piramidal.

El que venga dentro de 20 años, ganará mucho, ganará poco, no ganará nada.


----------



## lapetus (13 Dic 2022)

Así es. La generación langosta pretende seguir viviendo bien y manteniendo todas sus prebendas hasta el final. Mientras a su alrededor los jóvenes hacen botellón en el banco del parque y fuman porros desde los 13 hasta los 30 y muchos, porque ya no se pueden permitir ni entrar a un bar o sala de fiesta.

Es antinatural. Y es inmoral.

Pero mucho me temo que la langostada va a tener su justo castigo. Porque así como ellos pasan de los que vienen detrás, también los que vienen detrás no van a estar cambiando pañales ni dando la sopita a sus mayores como pasaba antaño.

Se está gestando una crisis humanitaria con los viejos que de momento ningún gobierno está previendo. Y ya están muriendo ancianos solos en los pisos como pasa en Japón, que se dan cuenta por los gusanos y el olor.


----------



## Risitas (13 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...



Jovenes?

Yo el otro día vi a un tío de unos 30 años aproximadamente, tenia que darme el numero de cuenta y como no lo tenia impreso me enseño el móvil para que la apuntara. Tenia 900 euros ahorrados.

Y así unos cuantos, mucha gente no tiene ni un duro.


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...



Por mucho que lo repitais, la drogadicción, el lametaconismo con las mujeres y la miseria moral y de espiritu de los españoles jovenes, no es culpa de los langostos.


----------



## Gusman (13 Dic 2022)

Con 200 euros al mes mas bono cultural da para fiesta y drogas. Es un win win de los ninis.


----------



## Gusman (13 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Jovenes?
> 
> Yo el otro día vi a un tío de unos 30 años aproximadamente, tenia que darme el numero de cuenta y como no lo tenia impreso me enseño el móvil para que la apuntara. Tenia 900 euros ahorrados.
> 
> Y así unos cuantos, mucha gente no tiene ni un duro.



Te la enseño para fardar de esos 900 euros. No lo pillaste?


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Dic 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Así es. La generación langosta pretende seguir viviendo bien y manteniendo todas sus prebendas hasta el final. Mientras a su alrededor los jóvenes hacen botellón en el banco del parque y fuman porros desde los 13 hasta los 30 y muchos, porque ya no se pueden permitir ni entrar a un bar o sala de fiesta.
> 
> Es antinatural. Y es inmoral.
> 
> ...



Como ha pasado en todas las épocas de la Historia, un dia cercano, los viejos que han estado décadas trabajando y sufriendo para labrarse una vida, un patrimonio y un futuro para sus hijos, irán voluntariamente a las plazas a regalarlo todo, a parásitos que alli estén, sin que hayan hecho nada para merecerlo.


----------



## Anonimo23 (13 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Están hasta los 40 años sin trabajar y quieren vivir como el boomer que lo ha tenido facil y lleva currando desde los 16 anda ya... Que vayan a llorar a su asociacion lgtb mas cercana



la cosa es que si ahora quieres trabajar desde los 16 no puede ni desde los 18, a ver si te enteras basura boomer


----------



## Karlova (13 Dic 2022)

yo soy joven y no soy pobre, estoy muy por encima de la media pero si bien es verdad a costa de emplear el CASAPAPISMO y el LONCHAFINISMO al extremo


----------



## Abort&cospelo (13 Dic 2022)

Muertohambrista falso y derroido. Carpe Diem y viva la vida loca.


----------



## eljusticiero (13 Dic 2022)

Iósif Missiego dijo:


> Sí. Soluciona la pobreza y la miseria moral.
> 
> Nota: lo de perseguir la homosexualidad es un bulo que te has tragado igual que te tragaste el bulo del culo y saliste igual a manifestarte cuando ya se había desvelado que era un bulo.



Cuando betascal se ponga a picar hierro en la mina,le votaré. No voto a parásitos.


----------



## mirym94 (13 Dic 2022)

La pobreza, inteligencia Ect... Son muchas cosas declas que carece la juventud en especial expectativas y preguntarse las cosas. Siervos del estado


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...



Eso es. Tu echale las culpas a tus padres por su igualmente MIERDA DE PENSION, mientras le sigues comiendo los cojones a la misma judiada que subnormaliza con muñequitos verdes

Es que ni como pienso para cerdos valeis, jodidisima puta escoria


----------



## TheYellowKing (13 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Tu de lo de ukrania has oído algo ??



Claro, porque la subida de la luz, los precios de la vivienda, etc, han aparecido desde que se inició la guerra en Ucrania y no desde que se imprimió dinero como si no hubiese un mañana para mantener gobiernos como el de sanchez por llevar un pin mientras arruinan este país y tres generaciones venideras. Tú eres , seguramente, un enchufado, porque la otra opción es que simplemente seas subnormal.


----------



## Smoker (13 Dic 2022)

Camino? La tercermundializacion es patente desde hace mucho tiempo


----------



## BigJoe (13 Dic 2022)

chicken dijo:


> La mayoría de los jóvenes se abstienen porque ningún partido les convence (y hacen muy bien). De todas formas, ¿qué ganarían votando, por ejemplo, al paleto de Amurrio, un tipo que lleva viviendo de la política desde muy joven (y muy admirado por gran parte de este foro, aunque muchos votantes y seguidores de Vox son unos podemitas de derechas)? ¿El ultraliberalismo económico de corte anglosionista mezclado con políticas sociales y morales conservadoras (por ejemplo, prohibir el aborto o perseguir la homosexualidad) es la solución a algo?



"Perseguir la homo.sexualidad"

No defenderé al de Amurrio, pero te comes con patatas la propaganda.


----------



## TheYellowKing (13 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> Con 34 años tengo una casa de medio millón de euros con piscina a falta de 200k por pagar que la deberíamos ventilar en 10 años y pensar en comprar pisos para invertir, un puesto de funcionario A1, soy cabeza de familia, tenemos un Audi y un BMW, metemos unos 5000€ al mes en casa y en general no me privo de nada salvo aquello muy lujoso u ostentoso por motivos evidentes.
> 
> Con 23 años aprobé la oposición, con 28 ascendí a A2 y el año pasado a A1. Mi mujer un recorrido similar.
> 
> Y mis familiares, sobre todo las madres de mis primos en edad similar pobres como ratas y alternando paro con empleos precarios RABIAN de envidia. Tienen tanta envidia que una de ellas cuando vino a ver la casa no podía evitar hacer comentarios negativos de cosas que iba viendo, que eran todo nimiedades, pero semejantes faltas de respeto gratuitas mostraban que por dentro LE COMÍA LA ENVIDIA porque sus hijos son pobres, fracasados, ninis porreros



Debes vivir en el monte tú sólo, porque con 5k en la ciudad no tienes ni para chuches, y menos para mantener una casa de 500k y una familia. FANTASMA.


----------



## lapetus (13 Dic 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Como ha pasado en todas las épocas de la Historia, un dia cercano, los viejos que han estado décadas trabajando y sufriendo para labrarse una vida, un patrimonio y un futuro para sus hijos, irán voluntariamente a las plazas a regalarlo todo, a parásitos que alli estén, sin que hayan hecho nada para merecerlo.



Trabajando normalito y sufriendo menos que los de antes y los de después.
No hace falta regalar nada, sino solidaridad con los jóvenes, y votar en conciencia.

Dicho esto, todo lo que acaparamos en esta vida se lo llevan otros. Al otro mundo no nos llevamos nada.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Dic 2022)

Demasiado ganan para el puto retraso que gastan. No sólo los jóvenes, el resto de la población también.

Lo siento por el 5% que se libra, el resto que se jodan.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zirick (13 Dic 2022)

Dependencia total del Estado, socialismo en estado puro.
Miseria


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> Con 34 años tengo una casa de medio millón de euros con piscina a falta de 200k por pagar que la deberíamos ventilar en 10 años y pensar en comprar pisos para invertir, un puesto de funcionario A1, soy cabeza de familia, tenemos un Audi y un BMW, metemos unos 5000€ al mes en casa y en general no me privo de nada salvo aquello muy lujoso u ostentoso por motivos evidentes.
> 
> Con 23 años aprobé la oposición, con 28 ascendí a A2 y el año pasado a A1. Mi mujer un recorrido similar.
> 
> Y mis familiares, sobre todo las madres de mis primos en edad similar pobres como ratas y alternando paro con empleos precarios RABIAN de envidia. Tienen tanta envidia que una de ellas cuando vino a ver la casa no podía evitar hacer comentarios negativos de cosas que iba viendo, que eran todo nimiedades, pero semejantes faltas de respeto gratuitas mostraban que por dentro LE COMÍA LA ENVIDIA porque sus hijos son pobres, fracasados, ninis porreros



¿Oposición de qué?
¿A1 de qué?


----------



## Rescatador (13 Dic 2022)

Los jóvenes no se emancipan en España: solo un 15% lo hace, la cifra más baja del siglo

La tasa de emancipación juvenil registra el mayor descenso en tres décadas por el Covid-19

El porcentaje de jóvenes que viven fuera de su hogar de origen pasa del 18,7% de finales de 2019 al 17,3% del segundo trimestre de 2020


Atrapados en el hogar familiar: hay 700.000 jóvenes menos emancipados que en 2008














Los menores de 30 años no pueden comprar ni alquilar vivienda en solitario en ninguna región








Los españoles necesitan mayor esfuerzo para comprar vivienda en España que otros europeos








¿Qué parte del sueldo se va en el alquiler de una casa en cada CCAA?

El español medio destinó en 2019 un 40% de sus ingresos a pagar el alquiler de su casa


----------



## kickflip (13 Dic 2022)

Hemos vuelto a lo de: paseo, pipas, y pa casa


----------



## Matafachas (13 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> Con 34 años tengo una casa de medio millón de euros con piscina a falta de 200k por pagar que la deberíamos ventilar en 10 años y pensar en comprar pisos para invertir, un puesto de funcionario A1, soy cabeza de familia, tenemos un Audi y un BMW, metemos unos 5000€ al mes en casa y en general no me privo de nada salvo aquello muy lujoso u ostentoso por motivos evidentes.
> 
> Con 23 años aprobé la oposición, con 28 ascendí a A2 y el año pasado a A1. Mi mujer un recorrido similar.
> 
> Y mis familiares, sobre todo las madres de mis primos en edad similar pobres como ratas y alternando paro con empleos precarios RABIAN de envidia. Tienen tanta envidia que una de ellas cuando vino a ver la casa no podía evitar hacer comentarios negativos de cosas que iba viendo, que eran todo nimiedades, pero semejantes faltas de respeto gratuitas mostraban que por dentro LE COMÍA LA ENVIDIA porque sus hijos son pobres, fracasados, ninis porreros



Mandale el guion a Spielberg, de ahi te saca una trilogia con alienigenas incluidos.


----------



## kokod (13 Dic 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> Mandale el guion a Spielberg, de ahi te saca una trilogia con alienigenas incluidos.



Yo cuando oigo estos guiones de película me sacan una buena sonrisa muchas veces, por lo menos mejoran la segunda parte de Avatar que dicen que es un truñaco


----------



## Matafachas (13 Dic 2022)

kokod dijo:


> Yo cuando oigo estos guiones de película me sacan una buena sonrisa muchas veces, por lo menos mejoran la segunda parte de Avatar que dicen que es un truñaco



La primera de Avatar es mala de cojones. La segunda no la voy a ver ni gratis.


----------



## Eremita (13 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Qué esfuerzo si te lo quita todo el Estado? payasa



Excusas de gandul. Quitan más al típico langosto ahorrador de sus pisitos y sus fondos. Y le quitaron de 1 a 3 años con la mili, durante los que ni pudo cotizar ni enriquecerse.
A ti te han dado Erasmus e instituto con laboratorio. Yo te daría dos guantazos con sumo placer, por tu bien, para enseñarte respeto y quitarte las gilipolleces de la cabeza.


----------



## petete44 (13 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Joder este se podría hacer amigo de Lobo Estepario y dormían juntos en alguno de sus coches. Aparte del calor humano a lo mejor hasta cae una pajilla de mano externa.



que basura esos colchones inflables,se pinchan siempre y ese ruido caracteristico del inflador jajaja como lo odio


----------



## F650 (13 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...



En 2012-2013 yo curraba por 850€ y seguía buscando alternativas. Tenía 30 años... 

Ahora no quieren, es normal, los padres les dan todo


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (13 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Asi es, este gana 1100€ mes y vive en el coche



ostras volvió. Es un lobo estepario gallego. Al principio de la plandemia hacia muchos videos en la calle.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Dic 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Hacen bien los langostas en cuidarse. Y los jóvenes que espabilen, menos móvil y más trabajar, menos Erasmus y más ahorrar, menos gilipolleces de metrosexual y más esfuerzo.
> 
> Tenía que volver la mili y permitir a los profesores el castigo físico. Se le iban a quitar las tonterías a más de uno.



El Nom impide que los jovenes sean educados por sus padres, son adoctrinados por el estado, los profesores colaboran aunque les repugne, la plaza fija, es la plaza fija...


----------



## Faldo (13 Dic 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> por tener un iphone no te puedes comprar un coche nuevo
> 
> lo de los boomers de mierda es para cogeros a todos y fusilaros



Vuélvete a leer el comentario que yo no he dicho eso. He hablado de prioridades


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (13 Dic 2022)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> Conozco a gente asi. Aparte de que el escenario laboral es una mierda... muchos no hacen ni lo minimo por intentar buscar algo mejor



Porque lo dan por perdido.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...



Si te fijas bien, en España hay 12 o 13 millones de personas que votan PP o PSOE, cada cuatro años

Si sumas el número de funcis (3 millones) al número de jubilaos (9 millones), te sale esa cifra, de forma exacta

Las cuentas no fallan


----------



## BStoker (13 Dic 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Hacen bien los langostas en cuidarse. Y los jóvenes que espabilen, menos móvil y más trabajar, menos Erasmus y más ahorrar, menos gilipolleces de metrosexual y más esfuerzo.
> 
> Tenía que volver la mili y permitir a los profesores el castigo físico. Se le iban a quitar las tonterías a más de uno.



No, si los jóvenes están espabilando. Están emigrando, los que tienen buena formación, en masa a otros países, a miles de kilómetros, para cobrar bien y medrar. Se les va a quedar una vejez preciosa viendo a los nietos por skype.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (13 Dic 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Fíjate cuantos viejos tienen Iphones y cuantos jóvenes. Y no hablo que no tienen pasta porque se lo gasten en Iphones, si no en las prioridades de unos y otros.



Pero tienen un Mercedes.


----------



## mmm (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Eremita (13 Dic 2022)

BStoker dijo:


> No tienen el último grito en tecnología porque no la entienden y siguen yendo al banco a hacer una transferencia.



Ni el último grito en moda, ni se pirran por un wiki ind en Londres por 60 euros vuelo, alojamiento, ni necesitan escapadas rurales constantes. Con la edad pierdes la ilusión por las gilipolleces.


----------



## Eremita (13 Dic 2022)

BStoker dijo:


> No, si los jóvenes están espabilando. Están emigrando, los que tienen buena formación, en masa a otros países, a miles de kilómetros, para cobrar bien y medrar. Se les va a quedar una vejez preciosa viendo a los nietos por skype.



Pues me alegro mucho por esos jóvenes. La distancia refuerza las relaciones familiares de primer y segundo grado.

Lo que no es normal es ver a los ninis llorando y holgazaneando.


----------



## polnet (13 Dic 2022)

Me suda, hace no mucho yo también era joven, trabaje y me esforcé para mejorar, hoy en día la mayoría son retrasados mentales, se creen las tonterías de internet y de los políticos…


----------



## 121 (13 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tu no tienes casa amigo, la casa te la alquila el banco.



Yo tengo una casa registrada a mi nombre en el registro de la propiedad y escriturada ante notario gravada con una hipoteca de la que resta algo así como el 40% del valor total excluidos impuestos 
Es decir que disfruto de una casa de medio kilo que está a mi nombre y encima mi patrimonio neto es positivo, y más cada mes que pasa al aumentar capital y reducir deuda 

Cualquiera diría que estamos en un foro de economistos


----------



## Paco12346 (13 Dic 2022)

QUE ASCO DAN LOS SUBNORMALES POLLAVIEJAS ME CAGO EN SUS MUERTOS HIJOS DE PUTA OJALA LES REVIENTE EL CORAZON DE UN INFARTO HIJOS DE PUTA CRECIERON EN LA MEJOR EPOCA CON BUENOS SUELDOS ,DESEMPLEO BAJO, SIN AUTOMATIZACION , , CON VIVIENDA A PRECIO ACORDE ,SIN FEMINISMO, CON MUJERES DE VERDAD Y SE VIENEN A HACER LOS SUPERADOS A ESTE FORO DE MIERDA


----------



## Matafachas (13 Dic 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> QUE ASCO DAN LOS SUBNORMALES POLLAVIEJAS ME CAGO EN SUS MUERTOS HIJOS DE PUTA OJALA LES REVIENTE EL CORAZON DE UN INFARTO HIJOS DE PUTA CRECIERON EN LA MEJOR EPOCA CON BUENOS SUELDOS ,DESEMPLEO BAJO, SIN AUTOMATIZACION , , CON VIVIENDA A PRECIO ACORDE ,SIN FEMINISMO, CON MUJERES DE VERDAD Y SE VIENEN A HACER LOS SUPERADOS A ESTE FORO DE MIERDA


----------



## Matafachas (13 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> Yo tengo una casa registrada a mi nombre en el registro de la propiedad y escriturada ante notario gravada con una hipoteca de la que resta algo así como el 40% del valor total excluidos impuestos
> Es decir que disfruto de una casa de medio kilo que está a mi nombre y encima mi patrimonio neto es positivo, y más cada mes que pasa al aumentar capital y reducir deuda
> 
> Cualquiera diría que estamos en un foro de economistos


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...



La mayoria de esos retrasados mentales de 20-40 años, votarían "SI" a una hipotetica subida de las pensiones de un 50%, y lo sabéis, así que tenemos el país que nos merecemos. Como dijo mi abuelo (q.e.p.d.) hace ya 20 años: "En este país mandan los viejos"


----------



## jijeador (13 Dic 2022)

Cohiba_J dijo:


> Pues precisamente tienen mas moviles de alta gama los mayores, los jóvenes van la mayoría con moviles chinos o samsung de hace 4 años -que, por cierto son cojonudos y a pocos se les ocurre pagar 1200 por un movil que no ofrece un salto cualitativo que justifique la diferencia de 900 pavos entre el último modelo y el samsung s8 o s9-



Qué hace este puto pobre en burbuja?


----------



## Plasta (13 Dic 2022)

Casa, ocio y comida, cosas básicas de tiempos pasados que los jóvenes no van ni a oler.
Formar una familia ya es ciencia ficción.
Bonito país nos está quedando.


----------



## Oshoita (13 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...



Yo soy joven, tengo buen trabajo, no me drogo, ni fumo y ni bebo. Voy al gym y estoy ahorrando buen dinerito con el que quizás me meto en un piso o en unos proyectos. Llevo un nivel de vida que ya quisieran muchos langostas. No todos los jóvenes somos iguales, puede haber algunos vagos pero la culpa no es nuestra, es del puto sistema de mierda en el que vivimos. Si hubiera trabajo, estarían casi todos trabajando. Putos langostas que han destrozado la economía! Hijos de puta.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (13 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Asi es, este gana 1100€ mes y vive en el coche





Murray's dijo:


> Asi es, este gana 1100€ mes y vive en el coche



Menudo imbécil si hay colchones de espuma.


----------



## Tocomotxo (13 Dic 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> Porque lo dan por perdido.



Si, eso veo.
Los narigudos han hecho un trabajo fino con la gente.


----------



## cohynetes (13 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Muchos se pensaban que el social-comunismo era una broma... en tiempo de rojos, miseria hambre y piojos.



Y la pederastia y violaciones ?

Sigan mamando votontazos


----------



## uncardiop (13 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...



vaya... no sabia que era malo coger muebles de la calle... mil perdones.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (14 Dic 2022)

badjojo dijo:


> Hasta en Madrid encuentras alquiler por menos de 600€ ya no te cuento en pueblos de paletos del norte. Lo que pasa es que los jovenes de hoy en día no están dispuestos a vivir como nuestros padres, quieren todos los lujos desde el primer día. Mis padres han estado años con el piso sin amueblar y antes de eso vivían en un estudio sin habitaciones ya con dos hijos a su cargo. Un montón de padres han empezado sus vidas en corralas con baño compartido. Menos llorar y más doblar el lomo y dejarse de iPhone nuevo cada año.
> 
> Ah! y no tuvieron coche hasta que no establecieron mas o menos su vida, ya era caro antes, más lo es ahora, el coste del coche, el mantenimiento, los impuestos, el combustible, igual debería poner en orden sus prioridades. Pero ya te digo que con 1100€ al mes no necesitas vivir en un coche ni en la calle, así que menos cuentos.



Te metía 10 tiros en la nuca


----------



## andresitozgz (14 Dic 2022)

Nuestra democracia se basa en la dictadura de la mayoría, y la mayoría son los viejos.

Jóvenes de 30 años con carrera y master trabajando por 1.500€ en trabajos sin estabilidad ni garantías, que tienen que elegir entre vivir con los papis o malvivir del alquiler sin posibilidad de ahorro ni ocio, mientras funcionarios jubilados estandar se levantan pensiones de 2.000€ disfrutando su piso pagado, su apartamento en playa o montaña y seguramente con alguna/s viviendas en alquiler. (ademas de viajes del imserso regalados y miles de ayudas al transporte, descuentos etc...)

Pero son la mayoría y por tanto la garantía de los políticos para seguir en el poder... Así que en 2023 los jóvenes tendrán un nuevo impuesto del 1% a su trabajo y los jubilados tendrán un 8,5% de subida salarial.

DEMOCRACIA LE LLAMAN...


----------



## Autómata (14 Dic 2022)

Es así. Los hoteles convencionales, spas, etc.... llenos de viejos que parece el imserso sin serlo , juventud airbnb, habitaciones compartidas y hostels. 
No puede ser que el que les concedan la ayuda del alquiler de menores de 35 sea la diferencia entre malvivir o estar mas desahogado y poder ahorrar. Motivo de celebración. 

Lo peor es que llegará un momento en el que se abracen medidas intervencionistas, alguien podría llegar a pensar que si el "euro digital" termina con la especulación en vivienda, el dinero negro y la langostada, quizá es buena idea. Idem con el crédito social, si realmente promueve la meritocracia o te da unas directrices para prosperar, que lo implanten ya.


----------



## XRL (14 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Joder este se podría hacer amigo de Lobo Estepario y dormían juntos en alguno de sus coches. Aparte del calor humano a lo mejor hasta cae una pajilla de mano externa.



se le ve buen chaval

pero este curra porque es joven y tiene 20

lobo ya tiene 42


----------



## XRL (14 Dic 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Joder y en los bares y en comer de que viven los bares de lunes a viernes si no es de viejos y funcionarios, las pastelerias y cafeterias igual solo de viejos, estancos y loterias de viejos, farmacias, si es una viejocracia. Los jovenes solo los veo con su patinete de mierda y entrando a los chinos a por un monster no gastan nada mas son unos muertos de hambre



yo con 40 casapapis nini

mi madre me da para fumar y tomar algún café e ya

no me voy a reventar a un trabajo de esclavo por supuesto


----------



## XRL (14 Dic 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> Los menos jovenes



que asco me ha dado el video

vomito


----------



## XRL (14 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> Con 34 años tengo una casa de medio millón de euros con piscina a falta de 200k por pagar que la deberíamos ventilar en 10 años y pensar en comprar pisos para invertir, un* puesto de funcionario A1*, soy cabeza de familia, tenemos un Audi y un BMW, metemos unos 5000€ al mes en casa y en general no me privo de nada salvo aquello muy lujoso u ostentoso por motivos evidentes.
> 
> Con 23 años aprobé la oposición, con 28 ascendí a A2 y el año pasado a A1. Mi mujer un recorrido similar.
> 
> Y mis familiares, sobre todo las madres de mis primos en edad similar pobres como ratas y alternando paro con empleos precarios RABIAN de envidia. Tienen tanta envidia que una de ellas cuando vino a ver la casa no podía evitar hacer comentarios negativos de cosas que iba viendo, que eran todo nimiedades, pero semejantes faltas de respeto gratuitas mostraban que por dentro LE COMÍA LA ENVIDIA porque sus hijos son pobres, fracasados, ninis porreros



claro y eso es lo normal en toda españa

menudo retard


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (14 Dic 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> La gente vota preciasmente eso y ni se les pasa por la cabeza exigir otra cosa. A disfrutarlo...


----------



## Valparaíso (14 Dic 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Esos de las pensiones altas y propiedades no son mis padres, eso puedo jurarlo. Ni la
> mayoria de pensionistas que no pasan de 800 euros.


----------



## SaRmY (14 Dic 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> No como en los 80 que el PSOE no gobernaba, eh.




Comparar el PSOE de la década de los 80 con el de hoy en día... si hasta Felipe González se avergüenza de Pedro Sánchez y de la actual dirección del partido.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (14 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> España pinta mal, el camino es el tercermundismo.



Pinta mal y LO MERECE... De hecho la sociedad española merece cosas muchísimo peores de las que ya ocurren en verdad. ¿Dónde están esas manifestaciones masivas de esos treintañeros que dices para cambiar la situción socio-política? ¿¿?? Pues entonces a callar y disfrutar. Yo ME ALEGRO ENORMEMENTE DE LA MISERIA DE LOS ESPAÑOLES, *LO MERECEN DE PLENO POR COBARDES, MISERABLES E HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA.*


----------



## elmegaduque (14 Dic 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> Comparar el PSOE de la década de los 80 con el de hoy en día... si hasta Felipe González se avergüenza de Pedro Sánchez y de la actual dirección del partido.



El PSOE de los 80 liquidó la industria española, comenzó el robo de las empresas públicas, y sentó los cimientos de lo que estamos viviendo ahora.

Por supuesto, su sucesor el PP continuó el trabajo.


----------



## XRL (14 Dic 2022)

y aparte de pobres a las chavalas se las follan los negros-moros y panchos

pues eso


----------



## SaRmY (14 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Tu de lo de ukrania has oído algo ??


----------



## Helion + (14 Dic 2022)

No hay manera ni ahorrando y no es cosa de los políticos , que también , los empresarios de este país son una mierda grande como un truño.
Ahi los veo quejarse en la tele pq no encuentran mano de obra cualificada pero no están dispuestos a invertir en aprendices como hacían con Tito paco, quieren que les pague la formación el estado. Luego todos unos liberales.
No invierten un carajo en la empresa , en la última que estuve para subir equipo no tenían ni rampa en la furgo y eso que todo tenía ruedas, conclusión a uno le dio un tirón y nos vimos en l mierda con uno menos y lo que tenía que comprar el puto mierda del jefe era una puta tabla de madera que hiciera de rampa. Si tu esto se lo dices al currito medio y al empresario de este pais, te ponen de maricona. Pero tú me dirás qué cuesta ser eficiente , el español no conoce eso pq no le da la gana pq el país siempre está en manos de los que no deberían


----------



## XRL (14 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Los jóvenes no se emancipan en España: solo un 15% lo hace, la cifra más baja del siglo
> 
> La tasa de emancipación juvenil registra el mayor descenso en tres décadas por el Covid-19
> 
> ...



los españoles que se emancipan son los que tienen detrás a sus papis

los otros o a remar con la pareja 20-30 años o casapapis


----------



## Helion + (14 Dic 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> Comparar el PSOE de la década de los 80 con el de hoy en día... si hasta Felipe González se avergüenza de Pedro Sánchez y de la actual dirección del partido.



No se que hablas si ha hecho más daño Felipe Gonzalez que Sánchez , y ya es decir. Quién coño vendió todo el tejido industrial heredado de paco y el esfuerzo de los españoles para tener un partido financiado por Alemania ?
Es que de verdad que de tonterías se tienen que leer


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (14 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Efectivamente, porque si es lamentable que la gente joven no pueda permitirse comprar un piso, tener hijos o ni tan siquiera independizarse, resulta un poco contradictorio que haya viejos incrementando mes a mes su cuenta corriente a base de cobrar la pension maxima.
> 
> ¿Para que quiere un pensionista cobrar 2500 o 3000 euros al mes?
> 
> Esa es la pregunta del millon que nadie se atreve a plantear.



No las tocan por que el 90% de los que cobran esas pensiones máximas son políticos y funcívagos, que jamás han cotizado un jodido duro que no fuese ficticio, 

hay que tener en cuenta que aproximadamente el 50% de las pensiones son una mierda, el grueso del problema esta en esas pensiones altas/máximas que hacen que la media se dispare, 

salvo las pensiones "altas" cotizadas en el sector privado , el resto son un espolió inadmisible, fruto de cotizaciones inventadas en el sector publico.


----------



## lascanteras723 (14 Dic 2022)

Helion + dijo:


> No se que hablas si ha hecho más daño Felipe Gonzalez que Sánchez , y ya es decir. Quién coño vendió todo el tejido industrial heredado de paco y el esfuerzo de los españoles para tener un partido financiado por Alemania ?
> Es que de verdad que de tonterías se tienen que leer



Dinero de la cía que pasa por Alemania.


----------



## greg_house (14 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> los españoles que se emancipan son los que tienen detrás a sus papis
> 
> los otros o a remar con la pareja 20-30 años o casapapis



Los españoles que son hijos de puta, harto dde ver a putos parasitos sin formacion de nada, que los papis les tienen que poner cada puto mes 500 pavos en la cuenta para que el hijo parasito viva independizado.

Esta puta escoria debe morir...., son culpables de la especulacion. Ellos no tienen acceso real a la vivienda, se la estamos pagando via paguita de los papis (jubilados). Por culpa de gentuza asi la vivienda valen un 30% mas del precio de mercado real.


----------



## XRL (14 Dic 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Los españoles que son hijos de puta, harto dde ver a putos parasitos sin formacion de nada, que los papis les tienen que poner cada puto mes 500 pavos en la cuenta para que el hijo parasito viva independizado.
> 
> Esta puta escoria debe morir...., son culpables de la especulacion. Ellos no tienen acceso real a la vivienda, se la estamos pagando via paguita de los papis (jubilados). Por culpa de gentuza asi la vivienda valen un 30% mas del precio de mercado real.



a ver esto es muy fácil

desde pequeño ya ves que hay familias que le pagan todo a sus hijos-coche-piso-enchufe en buenos trabajos

y los demás que como mucho te dan para que te deslomes en trabajos físicos por 1000€ donde los que mandan son los anteriores xD

menuda estafa de sociedad

encima se quejan de que den paguitas para sobrevivir,ya hay que ser hijo de puta


----------



## Cachopo (14 Dic 2022)

chicken dijo:


> La mayoría de los jóvenes se abstienen porque ningún partido les convence (y hacen muy bien). De todas formas, ¿qué ganarían votando, por ejemplo, al paleto de Amurrio, un tipo que lleva viviendo de la política desde muy joven (y muy admirado por gran parte de este foro, aunque muchos votantes y seguidores de Vox son unos podemitas de derechas)? ¿El ultraliberalismo económico de corte anglosionista mezclado con políticas sociales y morales conservadoras (por ejemplo, prohibir el aborto o perseguir la homosexualidad) es la solución a algo?



Pues si claro que lo es...

Yo este mes tengo que pagar 700 e de ibi y 150 de una multa de hacienda por una cosa que me hizo mal un gestor, osea 850 pal estado. Tengo 800 euros ahorrados en la cuenta y me llegan 300 de electricidad con las subidas que ha habido.
si el estado no me expromiese estaria de puta madre.
Lo que se lleva el estado mes a mes... las trabas para montar cualquier tipo de negocio... pues obviamente es fuente de pobreza. No te permiten ahorrar no te permiten invertir no te permiten crear no te permiten ascender...

Luego la degeneración social es parte del problema de la.pasividad y la sensacion de no future. A mi edad en otros tiempos tendria 3 crios. Y creo que morire sin ser padre aunque siempre quise. Pero vivimos en la edad de la promiscuidad.


----------



## burbucoches (14 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Asi es, este gana 1100€ mes y vive en el coche



El lobo estepario pobre


----------



## burbucoches (14 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Asi es, este gana 1100€ mes y vive en el coche











La invasión de los duermecochistas


con la crisis q se hintulle en el orizonte se opserba la proliferacion en youtube de los casapapistas reconvertidos a cochepapistas van de lonchafinistas pero consumen más recursos que nadie con sus viajes innecesarios y sin un solo dia trabajado , parasitando a la sociedac y a sus ancianos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ashe (14 Dic 2022)

Todos los mierdas que dicen "ispain" "expain" y la peor de todos "este país" deciros que el sistema fue impuesto de fuera y que los males actuales los ha sembrado la gente mayor de 50 años

Dicen ahora que el gran gasto son las pensiones, cuando en realidad es el sistema autonomico que es uno de los pilares del sistema anti-español actual, y en especial de las regiones parasitas como euskalmordor, navarra (a la que por cierto se les está pagando como el caso vasco de 3 mil millones de € al año por el resto de maketos, los mismos que se corrian cuando la eta pegaba tiros en la nuca) y cataluña con el tinglado de la generalidad que ahora llaman "generalitat" que paradogicamente también es un lastre para cataluña por tener que solo barcelona mantener gerona, tarragona y en especial lérida que curiosamente las regiones mas "indepe" son las que mas rentas extrae a barcelona..

Y la solución pasa por una guerra y a continuación crear una sociedad a lo starship trooper, como siempre digo imponiendo el ius sanguinis mientras se salva los valores y la tradición REAL y por supuesto todo cuerpo ajeno a españa fuera incluyendo los borbones, no por monarquia, sino por FRANCESES


----------



## notorius.burbujo (14 Dic 2022)

Iósif Missiego dijo:


> En su mayoría votan a la izquierda, así que, que se jodan. Sarna con gusto no pica.



no podia faltar, el votontazo pasa puntual


----------



## Iósif Missiego (14 Dic 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> no podia faltar, el votontazo pasa pintuak



Aprende a escribir, subnormal


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (14 Dic 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Tal cual luego las langostas a full de pasta. Voy al estanco y nada mas que langostas dejandose diariamente 40 pavos en la primitiva y mierdas de esas, luego al bar a mamarse, pasas por la pasteleria y langostas dejandose 50 pavos en dulces, vas a la farmacia y se llevan una bolsa de supermercado llena de pastillas y asi con todo.



Por lo menos, siguen la lógica.
A lo mejor si evitaran entrar en estanco y pasteleria, no tendrían que entrar en la farmacia.


----------



## Iósif Missiego (14 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Cuando betascal se ponga a picar hierro en la mina,le votaré. No voto a parásitos.



Entretanto, disfruta de lo votado


----------



## Iósif Missiego (14 Dic 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> No como en los 80 que el PSOE no gobernaba, eh.



Me suda la polla lo que pasase en los 80


----------



## Iósif Missiego (14 Dic 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> No como en los 80 que el PSOE no gobernaba, eh.



Me suda la polla lo que pasase en los 80


----------



## Iósif Missiego (14 Dic 2022)

Roberto Alcazar dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que en españa gobierna el partido comunista desde que murio franco.



Todo el mundo sabe más que tú, por lo que parece.


----------



## Nefersen (14 Dic 2022)

Los jóvenes lo que tenéis que hacer es trabajar más duro para contribuir a pagar las pensiones de los que luchamos en las barricadas contra Franco, para traer a España los derechos LGTBQ+ de los que ahora tanto disfrutáis. ¡Malagradecidos!


----------



## notorius.burbujo (14 Dic 2022)

Iósif Missiego dijo:


> Aprende a escribir, subnormal



calla puerca


----------



## XRL (14 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> los españoles que se emancipan son los que tienen detrás a sus papis
> 
> los otros o a remar con la pareja 20-30 años o casapapis



y emigrar igual,la mayoría porque sus papis les dan dinero para cualquier cosa,ademas de ir en pareja

si fuera sin ayuda de sus familias ni vivir solos ni emanciparse la mayoria

la tia emigra porque tiene a los papis detrás aparte de todo tipo de betazos en cualquier parte metiéndolas en sus casas y remando para estar con ellas

lo normal es que hereden vivienda de los abuelos o tios que se van muriendo

fin


----------



## Palimpsesto. (14 Dic 2022)

Sudamericación ahora y después indianización.
En 30 años los nuevos esclavos ya no serán indios y veremos estos gilipollas votantes de izquierdas trabajando de peones en dubai, sus jefes serán indios.


----------



## Common_Deletion (14 Dic 2022)

Yo llevo 11 años cotizando en el extranjero. Me ha entrado morriña, unida a la lejanía de mi familia y amigos en España más el hecho de que mi jefa es una hija de puta y odio trabajar para ella así que he decidido soltar el remo, el viernes es mi último día y me vuelvo a Este Nuestro País.
Tras estos 11 años tengo bastante pasta ahorrada y, por supuesto, NO VOY A REMAR para los rojos ni para la langostada. He mandado mi descapotable por barco y me voy a casa de mis padres con mi pareja. Tienen un buen chalete y tendremos un piso entero para nosotros. Voy a pedir la subvención para emigrantes retornados que son cerca de 500 pavetes al mes que se los daré a mi Señora Madre que es la que compra la comida. Me voy a tocar los cojones a dos manos hasta que me canse y consiga algún curro al norte de los Pirineos. Los ROJOS y la LANGOSTADA no van a ver un euro mío hasta que gobierne la ULTRADERECHA (y llegado ese momento ya veremos si me conviene).


----------



## XRL (14 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo con 40 casapapis nini
> 
> mi madre me da para fumar y tomar algún café e ya
> 
> no me voy a reventar a un trabajo de esclavo por supuesto



esta tarde he pasado cerca de una obra y 2 españoles de estos canis malotes que se ponen a chillar hablando con 2 panchos curritos currando ahí lloviendo para que la jeny-camila y los izans-kevins de turno no les den la patada y se busquen otro carapadre remero

dios mio,me quedo en mi casa tan tranquilo sin tener que aguantar esos trabajos y ambientes de mierda,va a ser que eso es mejor que ser casapapis,mis cojones 33 xd


----------



## Iósif Missiego (14 Dic 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> calla puerca



Lo mismo le digo a tu madre cuando intenta decirme algo con la boca llena durante la copro


----------



## eljusticiero (14 Dic 2022)

Iósif Missiego dijo:


> Entretanto, disfruta de lo votado



Más bien de lo no votado. Prospero a pesar
de los políticos, betascal no me va a arreglar la vida, ya me la arreglo yo sólito.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (14 Dic 2022)

A la gente solo le importa la riqueza, ser de derecha o izquierda cuando posiblemente queden 50-100 años de civilización. De hecho cuando haya más poblemas y seguramente los va a haber incluso ser rico ni importe tanto sino más bien ser autosuficiente o tener buenas redes comunitarias.


----------



## terro6666 (14 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...



Espera que ahora van a regalarte sus bienes para que tú sigas tocandote los cojones y puedes gastarte 200 euros al mes, ponte a trabajar tío perro.


----------



## terro6666 (14 Dic 2022)

chicken dijo:


> La mayoría de los jóvenes se abstienen porque ningún partido les convence (y hacen muy bien). De todas formas, ¿qué ganarían votando, por ejemplo, al paleto de Amurrio, un tipo que lleva viviendo de la política desde muy joven (y muy admirado por gran parte de este foro, aunque muchos votantes y seguidores de Vox son unos podemitas de derechas)? ¿El ultraliberalismo económico de corte anglosionista mezclado con políticas sociales y morales conservadoras (por ejemplo, prohibir el aborto o perseguir la homosexualidad) es la solución a algo?



Perseguir la homosexualidad?, No creo que ningun partido en España lo haga, otra cosas es querer quitar del centro de atención políticas que aportan nada a la mayoría y que son un pozo sin fondo de gastos y chanchulleo, por otro lado echarle la culpa únicamente a los políticos de las desgracias personales es de ser de muy baja catadura moral y personal y deja mucho que decir de una persona, en España se puede progresar pero para eso en tu juventud tienes que trabajar y ahorrar así cuando seas un langosta podrás ser criticado por los ninis del futuro.


----------



## IMPULSES (14 Dic 2022)

Pues ya verás cuando le recorten la pensión por exigencia del BCE


----------



## guanoincoming (14 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> Con 34 años tengo una casa de medio millón de euros con piscina a falta de 200k por pagar que la deberíamos ventilar en 10 años y pensar en comprar pisos para invertir, un puesto de funcionario A1, soy cabeza de familia, tenemos un Audi y un BMW, metemos unos 5000€ al mes en casa y en general no me privo de nada salvo aquello muy lujoso u ostentoso por motivos evidentes.
> 
> Con 23 años aprobé la oposición, con 28 ascendí a A2 y el año pasado a A1. Mi mujer un recorrido similar.
> 
> Y mis familiares, sobre todo las madres de mis primos en edad similar pobres como ratas y alternando paro con empleos precarios RABIAN de envidia. Tienen tanta envidia que una de ellas cuando vino a ver la casa no podía evitar hacer comentarios negativos de cosas que iba viendo, que eran todo nimiedades, pero semejantes faltas de respeto gratuitas mostraban que por dentro LE COMÍA LA ENVIDIA porque sus hijos son pobres, fracasados, ninis porreros



Cabrón (sin acritud), el tema es que aprobaste un examen y cogiste plaza y te emparejaste con otra funcionaria para pagar un piso como están haciendo las únicas parejas de autóctonos de Málaga para comprar un techo. Es prácticamente ese modelo el que compra casa en Málaga si hablamos de nativos españoles. Parejas de policías o profesores funcionarios que por interés se emparejan.


----------



## vanderwilde (14 Dic 2022)

Ninguno se queja. El día que les falten los padres, yo qué sé lo que va a ser de ellos.


----------



## Autómata (14 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Asi es, este gana 1100€ mes y vive en el coche



Es tremendo. Simplemente no le da la puta gana de darle al langosto de turno un 60% de su esfuerzo laboral. 
Tiene más dignidad ese chico q el remero medio que no ahorra y vive al día pagando una renta.


----------



## Deitano (14 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...



Si gastan en drogas y viajes que se jodan y ahorren. La generación de langostas no lo hacía.

Menos viajes, menos drogas y más trabajar y ahorrar.


----------



## pacomer (14 Dic 2022)

Votan socialcomunismo, pues nada a tragar mierda.


----------



## vanderwilde (14 Dic 2022)

Toda la sangre no la están chupando pensionistas y funcionarios. Ustedes sabéis la guita que se mete una tía separada con dos chiquillos? Sabéis los descuentos y bonificaciones que tienen? Y así está media España.

Las tías, la que no está calentando la silla, está cobrando.


----------



## adelalamo22 (14 Dic 2022)

Iósif Missiego dijo:


> En su mayoría votan a la izquierda, así que, que se jodan. Sarna con gusto no pica.



La gente de 30 en adelante votan Vox a saco, nada de Psoe, ni PP....


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Dic 2022)

chicken dijo:


> La mayoría de los jóvenes se abstienen porque ningún partido les convence (y hacen muy bien). De todas formas, ¿qué ganarían votando, por ejemplo, al paleto de Amurrio, un tipo que lleva viviendo de la política desde muy joven (y muy admirado por gran parte de este foro, aunque muchos votantes y seguidores de Vox son unos podemitas de derechas)? ¿El ultraliberalismo económico de corte anglosionista mezclado con políticas sociales y morales conservadoras (por ejemplo, prohibir el aborto o perseguir la homosexualidad) es la solución a algo?



Es su única opción/solución si no quieren que les puedan denunciar en falso y acabar viogenizados.


----------



## lagartiniano (14 Dic 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Fíjate cuantos viejos tienen Iphones y cuantos jóvenes. Y no hablo que no tienen pasta porque se lo gasten en Iphones, si no en las prioridades de unos y otros.



Claro que hay prioridades

Po ejemplo, veo muchos langostos con criadas que les pasean y hacen compañía (casis siempre panchis)

Cuantos jóvenes ves por la calle con esbirros a sueldo ? Llámame loco, pero creo que un criado sale bastante más caro que un aifon


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (14 Dic 2022)

Iósif Missiego dijo:


> En su mayoría votan a la izquierda, así que, que se jodan. Sarna con gusto no pica.



Echando la culpa de los gobiernos de mierda que ha tenido este puto desastre de pais los ultimos 40 años a los jovenes que no pueden ni votar, como no.
Cuando os recorten o directamente os quedeis sin pensiones tambien sera su culpa, "ke ejjj ke botan a la ijkierdaaaa gñeee".
No dais para mas.


----------



## adelalamo22 (14 Dic 2022)

Iósif Missiego dijo:


> Sí. Soluciona la pobreza y la miseria moral.
> 
> Nota: lo de perseguir la homosexualidad es un bulo que te has tragado igual que te tragaste el bulo del culo y saliste igual a manifestarte cuando ya se había desvelado que era un bulo.



Hombre, el PP se ha opuesto SIEMPRE al matrimonio homosexual y a la posibilidad de que estos adopten niños. De hecho ha recurrido esta ley ante el constitucional, el supremo e incluso en Europa. De hecho hicieron manifestaciones con los obispos oponiéndose a que los homosexuales se casaran. Cuando gobiernen lo quitan fijo y todos los matrimonios homosexuales de este pais serán declarados nulos. De Vox ya no hablamos, directamente te hostian si eres gay. No hay ninguno en su partido. EL aborto prohibido en el PP. Mira Gallardon ,ministro del interior, la ley que iba a sacar, poco mas que lo prohibía con carcel para las mujeres que lo intentaran. Al final por la presión popular se paro, pero esa era su idea. No son bulos, son hechos...


----------



## jake (14 Dic 2022)

Ahora mismo España más que un pais es una puta broma de mal gusto


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (14 Dic 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Conozco mucha gente como describes pero también me conozco a mí, tengo previsto comprar piso pero eso sí, sin postureo de vacaciones, quitándome de restaurantes, coche viejo etc.
> 
> La gente prefiere postureo, yo prefiero techo.



El joven tiene que sacrificar, eso está claro, pero como cualquier generación
Uno se pasa viendo gente de 20x todos los fines de semana en discotecas fundiéndose el salario precario que gastan
Con lo que gastan en alcohol y farras tendrían media casa


----------



## GatoAzul (14 Dic 2022)

¿Qué clase de empresarios y sueldos pueden ir quedando si se frie a impuestos para mantener el negocio político de montar chiringuitos para dar trabajo NO PRODUCTIVO y ganar votos?. 
Los aspirantes a funcionarios no piensan en las consecuencias para el país, porque lo que buscan es un puesto de trabajo que les "garantice" un sueldo "nescafé" para toda la vida. 
Ese "sueldazo" sale del bolsillo del contribuyente y no proporciona un trabajo PRODUCTIVO real en la mayoría de los casos.


----------



## Autómata (14 Dic 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Conozco mucha gente como describes pero también me conozco a mí, tengo previsto comprar piso pero eso sí, sin postureo de vacaciones, quitándome de restaurantes, coche viejo etc.
> 
> La gente prefiere postureo, yo prefiero techo.



Pero también es frustrante ver que con la inflación la capacidad de ahorro, y los propios ahorros, se ven mermados, que aun así la vivienda sube un 10% anual como el año pasado. Compensar esas subidas con ahorro es bastante complicado. Viviendo una juventud, unos años de vida que nunca volverán, en los que tienes una energía para descubrir, viajar, conocer gente, que no tendrás en el futuro.
Te entiendo a ti , entiendo también el carpe diem de quien ve un futuro complicado.

Supongo que me dirás que inviertes, que tienes unas perspectivas de mejora laborales (o eres funcionario) y tal..... Si es así mejor para tí.


----------



## Jackblack (14 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene, una economia y sistema político totalmente corrompidos, los bancos centrales creando dinero d la nada a mansalva, la industria alimentaria creando escaces de manera artificial, y la bolsa manipuladando activos de primera necesidad como la electricidad y el petróleo poniéndolos por las nubes, cuando nunca fue tan barato generar electricidad o extraer crudo.
Grandes corporaciones y bancos comprando miles de viviendas llevando el precio a un punto q no corresponde con los ingresos de la mayoría de los trabajadores. 

Es el capitalismo salvaje que se devora a sí mismo.
El sistema con el q más gente consiguió prosperar y tb el q más gente va a eliminar...solo hay q ver la tasa de natalidad.


----------



## jake (14 Dic 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Es lo que tiene, una economia y sistema político totalmente corrompidos, los bancos centrales creando dinero d la nada a mansalva, la industria alimentaria creando escaces de manera artificial, y la bolsa manipuladando activos de primera necesidad como la electricidad y el petróleo poniéndolos por las nubes, cuando nunca fue tan barato generar electricidad o extraer crudo...
> 
> Es el capitalismo salvaje que se devora a sí mismo.
> El sistema con el q más gente consiguió prosperar y tb el q más gente va a eliminar...solo hay q ver la tasa de natalidad.



Igual es que trato de una prosperidad falsa, un espejismo que duró mucho tiempo y ahora vemos lo que siempre fue en realidad.


----------



## Avulense64 (14 Dic 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> El joven tiene que sacrificar, eso está claro, pero como cualquier generación
> Uno se pasa viendo gente de 20x todos los fines de semana en discotecas fundiéndose el salario precario que gastan
> C*on lo que gastan en alcohol y farras tendrían media casa*



Mentira, al precio que están aunque hagan vida monacal durante años tendrán como mucho para la entrada y luego a meterse en un hipotecón por un zulo de mierda,
No mintáis. No me extraña que se gasten el sueldo, ahorrar no les sirve de nada, se lo gastan, disfrutan y ya heredarán, a ver qué cojones quieres que hagan.


----------



## DVD1975 (14 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...



Yo no sé lo q va pasar con España pero el q este pagando alquiler 20 o 30 años incluidos inmis con las mierdas de pensión como no tengan casa en su pueblo o pisos esto va ser soleygreen


----------



## Gorrión (14 Dic 2022)

azazeldos dijo:


> aver estudiao
> Conozco chavales de menos de 30 que estan ya independizados y cobrandolo bien, pero claro son de la vieja escuela y se pasaron años y años estudiando en vez de estar jugando a la play, con la novieta a ver donde se puede echar un kiki y llorando porque papa no me puede dar mas pasta y no me puedo ir a un concierto.



El esclavo perfecto, seguro que son de los que se pinchan porque lo dice Belén Esteban.

No hemos venido a este mundo a remar, y menos para que unos delincuentes que nos encierran y nos envenenan se lleven mas de la mitad del esfuerzo.


----------



## Biluao (14 Dic 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Fíjate cuantos viejos tienen Iphones y cuantos jóvenes. Y no hablo que no tienen pasta porque se lo gasten en Iphones, si no en las prioridades de unos y otros.



Fíjate cuantos viejos tienen audífonos y cuantos jóvenes. Y cuestan mucho los audífonos que los iphones.


----------



## Jackblack (14 Dic 2022)

mondeja dijo:


> Hasta que no me den placita de eutanasiador de boomers a discreción conmigo que no cuenten.



Gracias x confirmar lo que venia pensando un tiempo.
Todos los borregos q llaman langostas a los pensionistas (80% cobra menos de 800€) sois o estáis para funcionarios (se deberían quitar 2/3 producen un gasto público mucho mayor y no trabajan la mayoría) está claro que sois vosotros o ellos, en q punto comenzó la competición??
Yo diría en 2007-2008.


----------



## Kapitoh (14 Dic 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo no sé lo q va pasar con España pero el q este pagando alquiler 20 o 30 años incluidos inmis con las mierdas de pensión como no tengan casa en su pueblo o pisos esto va ser soleygreen



Ya han asomado la patita en Canada con la sugerencia de eutanasia para mendigos. Es cuestion de tiempo que lo extiendan para gente mayor, ya sea diciendolo claramente, o que "magicamente" aparezca tu firma en un documento en el que pides la eutanasia.


----------



## Jackblack (14 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tu no tienes casa amigo, la casa te la alquila el banco.



Y la plaza, hay un 80% de probabilidad de que sea por enchufe familiar y con las respuestas dadas.


----------



## Aristóteles (14 Dic 2022)

La generacion anterior lo tuvo mucho mas jodido. Si bien es cierto que habia trabajo a cascoporro en los 2000, a sus veinte; pillaron la crisis, que era un erial, a sus 30; y muchísimos tuvieron que emigrar, cosa que no veo que esté sucediendo a igual escala


----------



## Jackblack (14 Dic 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> Se os escapa la coyuntura, el motivo de fondo es que en 1950 habia 2.000 millones de habitantes en el planeta, ahora 8.000 millones. Eso da mucho vertigo. (para los que dicen que el actual devenir es consecuencia de politicas socialistas)
> 
> Semejante cambio tiene una tremendas implicaciones geopoliticas, estrategicas y de enfoque del sistema economico y social.
> 
> ...



Peor nos lo pones a los ejpañoles...
Mientras el mundo ha hecho un x4 en población, ejpaña no llega ni a un x2.


----------



## Jackblack (14 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> De esclavos.



Serian unos esclavos un poquito mejor que los esclavos q hay ahora... xq es q ya ni los necesitan d esclavos....habiendo maquinas para q quieres esclavos??


----------



## mondeja (14 Dic 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Gracias x confirmar lo que venia pensando un tiempo.
> Todos los borregos q llaman langostas a los pensionistas (80% cobra menos de 800€) sois o estáis para funcionarios (se deberían quitar 2/3 producen un gasto público mucho mayor y no trabajan la mayoría) está claro que sois vosotros o ellos, en q punto comenzó la competición??
> Yo diría en 2007-2008.



Aprende a escribir jodida escoria chupalcantarillas.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (14 Dic 2022)

Aristóteles dijo:


> La generacion anterior lo tuvo mucho mas jodido. Si bien es cierto que habia trabajo a cascoporro en los 2000, a sus veinte; pillaron la crisis, que era un erial, a sus 30; y muchísimos tuvieron que emigrar, cosa que no veo que esté sucediendo a igual escala



Otro subnormal.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (14 Dic 2022)

Lo normal en cualquier sociedad que tuviera la más mínima intención de preservarse sería que los jóvenes tuvieran más poder adquisitivo que los viejos. Que puedan formar familia, comprar vivienda, autos, etcétera. 
Lo de las pensiones no solo es un timo generacional, sino que lo están usando para aniquilarnos, de la misma manera que lo hacen con la inmigración masiva no productiva o las leyes "de igualdad"


----------



## teperico (14 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No hay trabajo y el que hay estar mal pagado o si vale la pena se pega por él la gente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de siempre vamos


----------



## teperico (14 Dic 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Tanto hablar de labrar un futuro
> 
> PRIMERO QUE NOS HAGAN VER EL ORO Y LUEGO YA ESPABILAREMOS ESO TENLO POR SEGURO
> 
> ...



Deja de buscar culpables.Nadie te debe nada.


----------



## DVD1975 (14 Dic 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Ya han asomado la patita en Canada con la sugerencia de eutanasia para mendigos. Es cuestion de tiempo que lo extiendan para gente mayor, ya sea diciendolo claramente, o que "magicamente" aparezca tu firma en un documento en el que pides la eutanasia.



Y su pm.
Tengo varias casas pero antes me inmoló en el congreso de diputados.
Y os creéis que los moros o negros se van a dejar ? 
Jajaaa


----------



## Decipher (14 Dic 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Serian unos esclavos un poquito mejor que los esclavos q hay ahora... xq es q ya ni los necesitan d esclavos....habiendo maquinas para q quieres esclavos??



¿Exacto, si te sobra la gente algo tendrás que hacer para controlarlos no? ¿Ha oido hablar de la república romana y del pan y circo? RBU y marihuana.


----------



## Hao X (14 Dic 2022)

Iósif Missiego dijo:


> En su mayoría votan a la izquierda, así que, que se jodan. Sarna con gusto no pica.



Que no importa a quien votes coño…


----------



## IMPULSES (14 Dic 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Sí yo contará lo que he visto y conocido!!!



Cuente cuente... no se corte


----------



## Jackblack (14 Dic 2022)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> Claro, porque la subida de la luz, los precios de la vivienda, etc, han aparecido desde que se inició la guerra en Ucrania y no desde que se imprimió dinero como si no hubiese un mañana para mantener gobiernos como el de sanchez por llevar un pin mientras arruinan este país y tres generaciones venideras. Tú eres , seguramente, un enchufado, porque la otra opción es que simplemente seas subnormal.



Tu tampoco das para mucho...
Imprimió dinero para mantener gobiernos???
NO
La mayoría del dinero quedó en bancos, grandes empresas, seguros, bolsa.
De nada


----------



## IMPULSES (14 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Jovenes?
> 
> Yo el otro día vi a un tío de unos 30 años aproximadamente, tenia que darme el numero de cuenta y como no lo tenia impreso me enseño el móvil para que la apuntara. Tenia 900 euros ahorrados.
> 
> Y así unos cuantos, mucha gente no tiene ni un duro.



 A lo mejor era un crack de la diversificación del ahorro.
Y le enseñó la cuenta de los "recados"


----------



## Kriegswirtschaft (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## IMPULSES (14 Dic 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Así es. La generación langosta pretende seguir viviendo bien y manteniendo todas sus prebendas hasta el final. Mientras a su alrededor los jóvenes hacen botellón en el banco del parque y fuman porros desde los 13 hasta los 30 y muchos, porque ya no se pueden permitir ni entrar a un bar o sala de fiesta.
> 
> Es antinatural. Y es inmoral.
> 
> ...



Que optimista es usted, yo lo que me temo es que esto acabará en otra Guerra Civil española.
Ahora lo preocupante es que se falle en el objetivo y nos enzarcemos ( derecha vs izquierda ) y no pongamos el objetivo en lo que verdaderamente nos ha jodido las vidas a todos.... LOS DE ARRIBA, sí esos a los que votamos y que amparados en el voto , nos mean durante 4 años para que luego vengan los siguientes y nos meen y nos caguen encima.


----------



## Raisuni (14 Dic 2022)

yo he estado sin pasta pero llorando no se consigue nada
emigra a un pais capitalista


----------



## remosinganas (14 Dic 2022)

Ninis hijos de puta eslomaros por 700 cholos, que teneis que pagarme mi pension de 2.400....jojojo

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI GRA-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheYellowKing (14 Dic 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Tu tampoco das para mucho...
> Imprimió dinero para mantener gobiernos???
> NO
> La mayoría del dinero quedó en bancos, grandes empresas, seguros, bolsa.
> De nada



Pero que ignorante eres. Tanto las empresas como los bancos han bailado al son del los bancos centrales que son bancos controlados integramente por la politica. ¿no decias que el problema era la guerra de Ucrania? o es que ahora el problema es la creación de dinero descontrolado? Sabes a caso que eesas grandes empresas beneficiadas por el dinero gratis en muchos casos los accionistas son los estados como pasa en la renault en francia?

No sabes ni lo que dices payaso rídiculo.


----------



## Chaplin (14 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Asi es, este gana 1100€ mes y vive en el coche



¿Cobra 1.100 euros y dice que casi no le llega para comer? No se en que gastará el dinero, yo creo que el video es un fake, con 300 euros comes muy bien 1 persona al mes.


----------



## adelalamo22 (14 Dic 2022)

La gente joven solo vive para ir a la terraza a tomar cañas y viajar. Luego no tiene donde caerse muerta, pero las terrazas hasta arriba de jóvenes. Además con la mesa llena de consumiciones: Copas, cervezas, raciones.. Vamos que te pones a conta y hay 80/90€ de cuenta en cada mesa y son 5 chicos jóvenes. Si ese dinero, el del Malboro y el el iphone se lo gastaran en comprarse una casa o en pagar el alquiler, pues lo mismo les daba para ello. Yo no pisaba una terraza ni de coña cuando era joven. No tenia dinero para ello. A lo sumo me daba para compartir unos litros en un parque con los colegas. Ahora tienen nuca mas pasta en comparación, pero solo para vicios y hedonismo. Así no se prospera en la vida.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (14 Dic 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> No como en los 80 que el PSOE no gobernaba, eh.



Aquí todos votaron chusma desde el régimen 78 y eso teniendo en cuenta que les lobotomizaban menos el cerebro con propaganda e ideologías que a los chavales de ahora, no se quien deja más que desear.


----------



## Romu (14 Dic 2022)

La situación es una mierda pero también es cierto que muchísima gente joven se pule la pasta en cosas que no son necesidad.

Hablo de tatuajes, tecnología, ropa u ocio.


----------



## Alex Cosma (14 Dic 2022)

El PUEBLO LLANO está dividido y enfrentado en mil y una divisiones y enfrentamientos que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL genera para consumo (sometimiento, debilitamiento, destrucción) del PUEBLO.

Mujer-Hombre
Heterosexuales- Homosexuales
Feministas-Antifeministas
Estatófilos-capitalistas
Izquierda-Derecha
Fascistas-antifascistas
*Viejos-Jóvenes
Padres-hijos*
Carnívoros-Veganos
Españolistas-Independentistas
Islamófilos-Islamófobos
Inmigracionistas-Xenófobos
Animalistas-Taurinos
Funcionarios-No funcionarios
Y otras decenas de divisiones y enfrentamientos de orden menor...

Obviamente, en lo que sí está UNIDO el PUEBLO es en todo aquello que DESTRUYE al PUEBLO:

Estatofilia
Estatodependencia (incluidos los capitalistas, aunque ellos lo nieguen)
Hedonismo (la vida es la búsqueda del placer)
Epicureísmo (la vida es la ausencia -huida- del dolor)
Eudemonismo (la vida es la búsqueda de la felicidad)
Insociabilidad, odio por el igual y servilismo con el poder (el otro, el igual, es el enemigo; el PODER me salva de mi igual).
Ocio embrutecedor
Delegación de la totalidad de su existencia en castas de expertos (expertos del Estado o expertos del Capitalismo)
Irresponsabilidad-infantilismo
Victimismo
Etc.

Pueblo listo, por tanto, para su exterminio y reemplazo por inmigración, que llega esclava de serie y es más apta para el nuevo sistema de dominación que está preparando el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, una vez agotado el BIENESTARISMO.

Ahora podemos seguir ODIÁNDONOS (nos queda poco para seguir haciéndolo) en vez de unirnos y colaborar para *echar abajo el Sistema de Dominación formado por el dúo ESTADO y CAPITAL, para crear una sociedad autogobernada en asambleas soberanas, con derecho consuetudinario, bienes comunales, propiedad privada conseguida sin trabajo asalariado (o el mínimo posible) y pueblo en armas.*

El ESTADO, el CAPITALISMO y el TRABAJO ASALARIADO son vectores de tiranía.


----------



## Maquinadematar (14 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Asi es, este gana 1100€ mes y vive en el coche



La gente que estuviera fuera del coche mirándolo estarian pensando...
- MENUDA PAJA SE ESTÁ HACIENDO!!
Dios miooo


----------



## Patito Feo (14 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...




Pues no llego a entender porque:


----------



## sada (14 Dic 2022)

ya ni pizzas oiga

SITUCACIÓN DE QUIEBRA TÉCNICA
*KKR propone una quita del 75% a los bonistas de Telepizza o les dará las llaves por un euro








KKR propone una quita del 75% a los bonistas de Telepizza o les dará las llaves por un euro


El fondo americano y sus socios de la empresa de comida rápida se niegan a inyectar más dinero, por lo que reclaman a los bonistas que les condonen más de 200 millones de deuda




www.elconfidencial.com




*


----------



## Patito Feo (14 Dic 2022)

chicken dijo:


> La mayoría de los jóvenes se abstienen porque ningún partido les convence (y hacen muy bien). De todas formas, ¿qué ganarían votando, por ejemplo, al paleto de Amurrio, un tipo que lleva viviendo de la política desde muy joven (y muy admirado por gran parte de este foro, aunque muchos votantes y seguidores de Vox son unos podemitas de derechas)? ¿El ultraliberalismo económico de corte anglosionista mezclado con políticas sociales y morales conservadoras (por ejemplo, prohibir el aborto o perseguir la homosexualidad) es la solución a algo?



Ahora mismo, parede que lo unico que les preocupa es PROHIBIR EL DINERO FISICO. Solo basta entrar en FC para ver hilo y hilosd abiertos de perroflautas obsesionados con ello, simplemente por joder, ya que no tiene dinero, contenplan su futuro como una forma de parasitismo de la sociedad, subir mas los impuestos para que el estado de me mas migajas. 

Con esa actitud no se puede construir un futuro.


----------



## ahondador (14 Dic 2022)

Iósif Missiego dijo:


> En su mayoría votan a la izquierda, así que, que se jodan. Sarna con gusto no pica.




Ejque la isquierda es la unica que da el bono cultural


----------



## ahondador (14 Dic 2022)

El joven que pueda comprar un par de pizzas, ese es el facher del grupo
La clase media es la enemiga a batir


----------



## Abc123CBA (14 Dic 2022)

Los jóvenes son pobres hasta que dejan de ser jóvenes o hasta que heredan. Los viejos que han tenido toda la vida para construir un patrimonio son evidentemente más ricos y esto es en todo el mundo.


----------



## Autómata (14 Dic 2022)

adelalamo22 dijo:


> La gente joven solo vive para ir a la terraza a tomar cañas y viajar. Luego no tiene donde caerse muerta, pero las terrazas hasta arriba de jóvenes. Además con la mesa llena de consumiciones: Copas, cervezas, raciones.. Vamos que te pones a conta y hay 80/90€ de cuenta en cada mesa y son 5 chicos jóvenes. Si ese dinero, el del Malboro y el el iphone se lo gastaran en comprarse una casa o en pagar el alquiler, pues lo mismo les daba para ello. Yo no pisaba una terraza ni de coña cuando era joven. No tenia dinero para ello. A lo sumo me daba para compartir unos litros en un parque con los colegas. Ahora tienen nuca mas pasta en comparación, pero solo para vicios y hedonismo. Así no se prospera en la vida.



Lo de las terrazas yo no lo veo tanto, creo que beben bastante menos que otras generaciones, y tampoco muchas copas ni comida. Viajes a tope, eso sí, son expertos en viajar barato. En los sitios chulos de comida italiana, japonesa.... no los ves nunca, si acaso algún zagal con la novia que se nota que es un día especial, solo langostada y gente de 40. Sin embargo los ves en los locales autoservicio de comida barata. 

Luego hablan de "solidaridad intergeneracional" .... cuando en la práctica la juventud está arrinconada en los guetos de lo precario.


----------



## bebe (14 Dic 2022)

Hands Off Venezuela dijo:


> Ni de lejos. Pero ni de lejos. Es que la mayoria en mi entorno pasa de los 1500 y quieren mas.
> 
> La media nacional esta en 1.424,7 euros mensuales.
> 
> ¿A quien pretendeis engañar?



Pues que suerte la de esos, los míos 1300 entre los dos y un piso y curraron cotizando como negros.


----------



## adelalamo22 (14 Dic 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Lo de las terrazas yo no lo veo tanto, creo que beben bastante menos que otras generaciones, y tampoco muchas copas ni comida. Viajes a tope, eso sí, son expertos en viajar barato. En los sitios chulos de comida italiana, japonesa.... no los ves nunca, si acaso algún zagal con la novia que se nota que es un día especial, solo langostada y gente de 40. Sin embargo los ves en los locales autoservicio de comida barata.
> 
> Luego hablan de "solidaridad intergeneracional" .... cuando en la práctica la juventud está arrinconada en los guetos de lo precario.



Están precarizados xq tragan con todo. Ellos solo sus terrazas y sus viajes. Pero si a sus abuelos les haces los que les estan haciendo a ellos te hubieran quemado el pais. Te hubieran hecho una revolucion. Pero ellos a su movil, sus terrazas y sus viajes. Asi les va...


----------



## astur_burbuja (14 Dic 2022)

El bastón del Caduceo dijo:


> La mitad de los subnormales vota a izquierdas, la segunda mitad de subnormales votan a derecha. Los que menos se largan y se nutren como obesos de ver a los de izquierdas y de derechas intentar dilapidar un país que fue un imperio y que ellos van a llevar al tercer mundo en una sola generaciób, enhorabuena. Pais de gentuza, incultos, traidores, egoistas y analfabetos.
> 
> Lo que tenia que volver es el garrote y poner a muchos hijos de puta en lista de espera.



Los que clamamos en el desierto en los 90-00 para que los hooligans de izq y derch no se mataran, fuimos ignorados y entonces emigramos para ganar pasta y tener fanilia, somos traidores según tú!?


----------



## sopelmar (14 Dic 2022)

Esta semana repare un pinchazo del coche de mi sobrino 22 no hizo amago de invitarme o pagarme el parche, recuerdo que le dije arranca el coche y oímos que tal suena el motor y me responde no tiene mucho gasoil


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (14 Dic 2022)

QUE SE JODAN


----------



## ardidas_esp (14 Dic 2022)

Que disfruten lo tragado, las horas extras sin cobrar, las responsabilidades de encargado ganando 50 eur más.
Los cambios de turnos aleatorios y los
"esta empresa es una familia".
Me he ido de tantos trabajos por cambios de condiciones o que se ríen de uno que perdí la cuenta.
Cuando he querido protestar los de izquierdas han sido siempre quien más polla tragaron.
Y "ya preguntaré al sindicato".
Su indolencia es su castigo, su aceptación conllevó su explotación.
Y sus votos fueron la firma de su condena.
Se jodan bien fuerte y no se olviden de cargar el patinete.
Como decían los padres. "Es por ti, mi vida la tengo hecha" pero no despiertan ni a tiros.


----------



## Kareo (14 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> ya ni pizzas oiga
> 
> SITUCACIÓN DE QUIEBRA TÉCNICA
> *KKR propone una quita del 75% a los bonistas de Telepizza o les dará las llaves por un euro
> ...



Es que los precios de telepizza ya no son para jóvenes, son más bien de clase obrera aburguesada tirando de crédito. Los jóvenes van al chino o al supermercado a pillarse sus mierdas.


----------



## Jackblack (14 Dic 2022)

mondeja dijo:


> Aprende a escribir jodida escoria chupalcantarillas.



Jajaja el chiste se cuenta solo y eso que tu solo escribiste una frase. Ahora ve a corregirla.
Menos profundo que un charco.


----------



## Cicciolino (14 Dic 2022)

Sin armas no hay "¡al arma!", betillas, el ruido ese que oís son los boomers carcajeándose de vosotros, y con razón...


----------



## Iósif Missiego (14 Dic 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> Que no importa a quien votes coño…



Los cojones


----------



## Jackblack (14 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Exacto, si te sobra la gente algo tendrás que hacer para controlarlos no? ¿Ha oido hablar de la república romana y del pan y circo? RBU y marihuana.



Ese es el tema, lo que estábamos hablando era de exterminio no de control.
Controlados lo estamos ya hasta los topes, poco queda para q eliminen efectivo, todos con smartphone, eliminar el anonimato en Internet y chip.
Por otra parte si la RBU fuera un sistema de control todos los políticos estarían a su favor y es justo al revés, lo cual da pie a pensar lo contrario.


----------



## Iósif Missiego (14 Dic 2022)

adelalamo22 dijo:


> Hombre, el PP se ha opuesto SIEMPRE al matrimonio homosexual y a la posibilidad de que estos adopten niños



Eso no es "perseguir la homosexualidad". Yo también me opongo a que a un vehículo de cuatro ruedas cubierto y con capacidad para cinco personas se le llame motocicleta, y eso no significa que yo persiga a los coches.


----------



## Iósif Missiego (14 Dic 2022)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> Echando la culpa de los gobiernos de mierda que ha tenido este puto desastre de pais los ultimos 40 años a los jovenes que no pueden ni votar, como no.
> Cuando os recorten o directamente os quedeis sin pensiones tambien sera su culpa, "ke ejjj ke botan a la ijkierdaaaa gñeee".
> No dais para mas.


----------



## Iósif Missiego (14 Dic 2022)

adelalamo22 dijo:


> La gente de 30 en adelante votan Vox a saco, nada de Psoe, ni PP....



Pero el hilo va de jóvenes


----------



## Decipher (14 Dic 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Ese es el tema, lo que estábamos hablando era de exterminio no de control.
> Controlados lo estamos ya hasta los topes, poco queda para q eliminen efectivo, todos con smartphone, eliminar el anonimato en Internet y chip.
> Por otra parte si la RBU fuera un sistema de control todos los políticos estarían a su favor y es justo al revés, lo cual da pie a pensar lo contrario.



No, no, yo he hablado de esclavos. Pero si quiere hablar de exterminio eso también, la esclavitud es solo el paso previo.

Los políticos NO ESTÁN EN CONTRA DEL RBU es que aún no toca. Espere a que reviente la deuda y ya veremos.


----------



## Tails (14 Dic 2022)

La generación langosta parasitando a los jóvenes 

Langostada cobarde y sumisa


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (14 Dic 2022)

Mientras puedan colocar más deuda pública no habrá ajustes dolorosos e innecesarios


----------



## sada (14 Dic 2022)

Kareo dijo:


> Es que los precios de telepizza ya no son para jóvenes, son más bien de clase obrera aburguesada tirando de crédito. Los jóvenes van al chino o al supermercado a pillarse sus mierdas.



pensaba que su público mayoritario serían jóvenes y universitarios


----------



## Nut (14 Dic 2022)

La pensión media de jubilación será 600 euros anuales superior al sueldo más habitual (eleconomista.es)


----------



## Jackblack (14 Dic 2022)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> Pero que ignorante eres. Tanto las empresas como los bancos han bailado al son del los bancos centrales que son bancos controlados integramente por la politica. ¿no decias que el problema era la guerra de Ucrania? o es que ahora el problema es la creación de dinero descontrolado? Sabes a caso que eesas grandes empresas beneficiadas por el dinero gratis en muchos casos los accionistas son los estados como pasa en la renault en francia?
> 
> No sabes ni lo que dices payaso rídiculo.



Vamos a ver, yo no dije nada de Ucrania estas confundiendo comentarios.
Y ya cuando dices los bancos están controlados por políticos... se ve que no te enteras aún del cuento, cosa que yo no voy ha hacer.
Esta muy bien el ejemplo de Renault pero ese tipo de situaciones de empresa son minoría, la mayoría del dinero fue a empresas, donde los mayores accionistas son corporaciones como blackrock (más conocida).
Por otro lado inversores (bancarios) sacando swap seguros, para cubrir sus inversiones si se van en contra, porque ellos siempre ganan, todo donde hay pasta está trucado.


----------



## jaimegvr (14 Dic 2022)

Yo naci pobre, y con esfuerzo y trabajo hoy no lo soy.


----------



## Arthas98 (14 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mira por donde con la mano en el corazón te voy a dar la razón.
> 
> Tengo casi 46 tacos, mas del lado de los viejos que de los jóvenes. De jóven aún había oportunidades. Aún podías liarte la manta a la cabeza e irte a otros paises. Aún no tenías la brutal competición de afuera, el feminismo, las leyes anti-hombre, y los socialistos daban menos por el culo.
> 
> ...



Eres de las pocas personas del foro que no es un personaje histriónico siempre da gusto leerte


----------



## Avulense64 (14 Dic 2022)

adelalamo22 dijo:


> Están precarizados xq tragan con todo. Ellos solo sus terrazas y sus viajes. Pero si a sus abuelos les haces los que les estan haciendo a ellos te hubieran quemado el pais. Te hubieran hecho una revolucion. Pero ellos a su movil, sus terrazas y sus viajes. Asi les va...



Si te manifiestas acabas en el trullo y con un multazo que te hunde.


----------



## Jackblack (14 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No, no, yo he hablado de esclavos. Pero si quiere hablar de exterminio eso también, la esclavitud es solo el paso previo.
> 
> Los políticos NO ESTÁN EN CONTRA DEL RBU es que aún no toca. Espere a que reviente la deuda y ya veremos.



Bueno creo que quedo claro cuando dije que para que quieres esclavos si hay maquinas q lo hacen mucho mejor. Cuando sobran viene el exterminio y ya hace mucho que sobran.
No es lo mismo, como dije, lo contrario, lo harán xq no les quedará otra, por obligación.


----------



## Decipher (14 Dic 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Bueno creo que quedo claro cuando dije que para que quieres esclavos si hay maquinas q lo hacen mucho mejor. Cuando sobran viene el exterminio y ya hace mucho que sobran.
> No es lo mismo, coml dije lo contrario, lo harán xq no les quedará otra, por obligación.



No, todavia no sobran. Con la IA y la robotización lo harán. Llevan impulsando el aborto y los anticonceptivos desde hace un siglo, eso si.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (14 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mira por donde con la mano en el corazón te voy a dar la razón.
> 
> Tengo casi 46 tacos, mas del lado de los viejos que de los jóvenes. De jóven aún había oportunidades. Aún podías liarte la manta a la cabeza e irte a otros paises. Aún no tenías la brutal competición de afuera, el feminismo, las leyes anti-hombre, y los socialistos daban menos por el culo.
> 
> ...



Feministo, pero si te pusieran en la tesitura de imaginarte que ahora eres un chaval de 20 años recién cumplidos, ¿Qué harías??, seguirías la misma hoja de ruta que en tu juventud aunque como tú bien dices no te iba a reportar tantos beneficios, o considerarías que debido a los factores coyunturales de estos tiempos tu camino de vida y plan a seguir debería ser diferente??.
Un saludo.


----------



## naburiano (14 Dic 2022)

chicken dijo:


> La mayoría de los jóvenes se abstienen porque ningún partido les convence (y hacen muy bien). De todas formas, ¿qué ganarían votando, por ejemplo, al paleto de Amurrio, un tipo que lleva viviendo de la política desde muy joven (y muy admirado por gran parte de este foro, aunque muchos votantes y seguidores de Vox son unos podemitas de derechas)? ¿El ultraliberalismo económico de corte anglosionista mezclado con políticas sociales y morales conservadoras (por ejemplo, prohibir el aborto o perseguir la homosexualidad) es la solución a algo?



Ningún partido en el parlamento habla de prohibir la homosexualidad.


----------



## Decipher (14 Dic 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Ningún partido en el parlamento habla de prohibir la homosexualidad.



La progretada se monta sus películas.


----------



## Quisqueyano (14 Dic 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> ¿Cobra 1.100 euros y dice que casi no le llega para comer? No se en que gastará el dinero, yo creo que el video es un fake, con 300 euros comes muy bien 1 persona al mes.



Lo que no quiere hacer es gastarse parte de su dinero en un alquiler.


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (14 Dic 2022)

Necesitamos millones, no! billones de inmigrantes para que nuestros amados lideres se mueran agusto. 


astur_burbuja dijo:


> Los que clamamos en el desierto en los 90-00 para que los hooligans de izq y derch no se mataran, fuimos ignorados y entonces emigramos para ganar pasta y tener fanilia, somos traidores según tú!?



No


----------



## astur_burbuja (14 Dic 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> la cosa es que si ahora quieres trabajar desde los 16 no puede ni desde los 18, a ver si te enteras basura boomer



Mentira

Yo te doy trabajo. Pero no lo vas a querer, porque entrais en la entrevista pidiendo despacho y preguntando por el horario.

A las de 18-23 les aseguro tambien trabajo, pero más sonrisa y frente más baja.


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (14 Dic 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Los jóvenes son pobres hasta que dejan de ser jóvenes o hasta que heredan. Los viejos que han tenido toda la vida para construir un patrimonio son evidentemente más ricos y esto es en todo el mundo.



Los jóvenes son más pobres que sus padres cuando tenían su misma edad, los padres son más ricos que sus abuelos trabajando en muchos casos rascandose los huevos a dos manos, que es otra de las razones por las que ahora estamos en la mierda, ser más perros que un yeguajo viejo. ¿a quien pretendes engañar?


----------



## Murnau (14 Dic 2022)

Si no se han levantado en armas en los últimos 20 años que les den mucho por el culo. Es más, la mayoría están en contra de la tenencia de armas y de la defensa propia.


----------



## Murnau (14 Dic 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Tal cual luego las langostas a full de pasta. Voy al estanco y nada mas que langostas dejandose diariamente 40 pavos en la primitiva y mierdas de esas, luego al bar a mamarse, pasas por la pasteleria y langostas dejandose 50 pavos en dulces, vas a la farmacia y se llevan una bolsa de supermercado llena de pastillas y asi con todo.



Cuando todavía veía algo de telemierda de rebote, empezaron a poner a todas horas anuncios de sexualidad para viejos, viajes para viejos, ocio para viejos, etc. Son su target en hezpaña, un target muy efímero, pues están a esto y nada de palmarla. Todo muy lamentable.


----------



## Patito Feo (14 Dic 2022)

Mira, en un vistazo rapido por Forocarros, las cosas que les preocupan a los jovenes son:





__





Cargando…






forocoches.com




*Steam ya disponible en coches Tesla*





__





Cargando…






forocoches.com




*No PUEDO MÁS. Asumo PÉRDIDAS y RETIRO mi DINERO de las CRIPTOS. Esto YA NO SUBE.

( De un feroz defensor de las CBDC y de eliminar el dinero fisico, que no aprende ni por experiencia propia )











Cargando…






forocoches.com




Tengo un Xiaomi y ... 











Cargando…






forocoches.com




Cuál es el PEOR personaje de THE OFFICE? encuesta inside*





__





Cargando…






forocoches.com




*Nueva excusa de los merengues para no reconocer que Messi es el mejor de la historia (




1 2 3 4 5)

No se, no les veo preocupados.. *


----------



## Murnau (14 Dic 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> Id a ver la clase de clientes de los bares, pastelerías, agencias de viajes, loterías, teatros, fútbol....
> 
> Recordad en votar las próximas elecciones



Joder, es verdad, cuando pasas delante de una cola de una lotería, parece la noche de los muertos vivientes.


----------



## Patito Feo (14 Dic 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Cuando todavía veía algo de telemierda de rebote, empezaron a poner a todas horas anuncios de sexualidad para viejos, viajes para viejos, ocio para viejos, etc. Son su target en hezpaña, un target muy efímero, pues están a esto y nada de palmarla. Todo muy lamentable.



Hasta que mueran los nacidos en los 70, asi como en el 2050, vais a mamar polla de viejo muy duramente, son el grueso de la sociedad y todos van a buscar sus votos, su dinero, sus posesiones. Por contra, los jovenes no tienen nada, ni dinero, ni posesiones, ni siquiera son muchos votos.

Habitualmente soy muy comprensivo con los viejos,pero ayer vio una cosa que me molesto bastante, estaba en un hospital y lo primero que tienes que hacer al llegar es meter la tarjeta sanitaria en un amaquina, que te mandara a una sala con un codigo y a esperar tu turno, si no "picas" el sistema cree que nop has llegado, asi que hay que hacerlo en cuanto llegues no sea que se te pase el turno y tienes media hora antes de tu hora y 10 minutos despues, pues un monton de viejos formando cola, que les daba que habian llegado demasiado pronto, cosa que ellos sabian, pero jugaban a ver si ajustaban al momento exacto y asi ser los primeros de su hora, total, tienen toda la mañana, era como un juego para ellos pero forman atasco de gente que llega a su hora y no estan para perder el tiempo, contemplando como 6 jubilados, se hechan unas risas saturando el sistema.


----------



## Decipher (14 Dic 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Hasta que mueran los nacidos en los 70, asi como en el 2050, vais a mamar polla de viejo muy duramente, son el grueso de la sociedad y todos van a buscar sus votos, su dinero, sus posesiones. Por contra, los jovenes no tienen nada, ni dinero, ni posesiones, ni siquiera son muchos votos.



Lo suyo seria profanar sus tumbas cuando palmen.


----------



## Murnau (14 Dic 2022)

azazeldos dijo:


> aver estudiao
> Conozco chavales de menos de 30 que estan ya independizados y cobrandolo bien, pero claro son de la vieja escuela y se pasaron años y años estudiando en vez de estar jugando a la play, con la novieta a ver donde se puede echar un kiki y llorando porque papa no me puede dar mas pasta y no me puedo ir a un concierto.



Yo conozco polacos plantando guayabas en Kathmandu ¿Y?


----------



## germano89 (14 Dic 2022)

adelalamo22 dijo:


> La gente joven solo vive para ir a la terraza a tomar cañas y viajar. Luego no tiene donde caerse muerta, pero las terrazas hasta arriba de jóvenes. Además con la mesa llena de consumiciones: Copas, cervezas, raciones.. Vamos que te pones a conta y hay 80/90€ de cuenta en cada mesa y son 5 chicos jóvenes. Si ese dinero, el del Malboro y el el iphone se lo gastaran en comprarse una casa o en pagar el alquiler, pues lo mismo les daba para ello. Yo no pisaba una terraza ni de coña cuando era joven. No tenia dinero para ello. A lo sumo me daba para compartir unos litros en un parque con los colegas. Ahora tienen nuca mas pasta en comparación, pero solo para vicios y hedonismo. Así no se prospera en la vida.



mentira, vete a un bar y haz una media de la edad y el género de los consumidores. Pero vete un lunes por la mañana, un miercoles por la tarde y un sábado por la noche. Luego nos cuentas los resultados.


----------



## Guano For Life (14 Dic 2022)

La langostada solo tiene un objetivo: vivir lo mejor posible sin importar las generaciones que queden arruinadas. Llevan el lema de "el que venga detrás que arree".

Como si hai que sacarle los órganos a los remeros. Se la suda completamente


----------



## Murnau (14 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Lo suyo seria profanar sus tumbas cuando palmen.



Buena idea, y echarse una buena cagada dentro.


----------



## Patito Feo (14 Dic 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Mientras puedan colocar más deuda pública no habrá ajustes dolorosos e innecesarios



Mientran sean millones de votos, seguiran ciolocando deuda publica.

Recordais las preferentes? a mi me salvo este foro de enmierdarme con ellas y os puedo asegurar qeu habia muchos padres de familia que se quedaron pillados, pero no hicieron nada. se comentaba por internet. Hasta que se enteraron los viejos y asaltaron varias sucrsales, ellos, con sus bastone y su mala ostia, en pueblos de mala muerte, esperando al director de sucursal, que tenia que llamar a la policia porque le abrian la cabeza. Pues entonces se hizo algo.
Moraleja? Pues claro.


----------



## Killuminatis (14 Dic 2022)

La pobreza mas alarmante es la mental y espiritual.


----------



## Murnau (14 Dic 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> mentira, vete a un bar y haz una media de la edad y el género de los consumidores. Pero vete un lunes por la mañana, un miercoles por la tarde y un sábado por la noche. Luego nos cuentas los resultados.



Hace rato que me he dado cuenta que este hilo se ha llenado de trollazos multicuenta. Y luego va y te suelta el detalle de los litros en el parque.


----------



## germano89 (14 Dic 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Hace rato que me he dado cuenta que este hilo se ha llenado de trollazos multicuenta. Y luego va y te suelta el detalle de los litros en el parque.



No son trolls, son gente o bots que se dedican a generar opinión en los usuarios de las redes sociales o de foros como este caso. La tele no llega a esos sectores de la población y la manipulación debe ser constante.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (14 Dic 2022)

No se puede tener todo, juventud y dinero!


----------



## Patito Feo (14 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> que habrá viudas de 700€ al mes? Muchas, seguro.
> 
> 
> Pero que hay una plaga de langostas (nunca mejor dicho) con pensiones >1500€ netos/mes pagados por ingenieros 1200 euristas, también.
> ...



Y llegaron a encargados por eso y porque no habia NADIE de 30 de los "preparados" que le hiciera sombra, porque los de 30 estaban preocupados por el cambio climatico, la desaparicion de la grulla de noroeste en Pensilvania, de si la palabra "escrito" debe escribirse " escrita" o "escrite". De cuantas mujeres tienen la regla en un terremoto. De que los niños de 10 años cambien de sexo. De por un LGTBNITXZ entre dos millones de personas se debe cambiar las leyes y las costumbres morales, de que los inmigrantes lleguen sanos, salvos y recien follados por las ONGs, de cuanta bateria tiene el patinete y sobretodo de prohibir muchas cosas, como los toros, el alcohol, el tabaco, el trafico, los coches, las putas, el juego, el turismo, la caza, la familia, la religion catolica, la carne, el pescado y los huevos que violan a las gallines, la leche que no sea de soja, los bares, conducir a mas de 100, el dinero en efectivo, el decir lo que piensas, el decidir por ti mismo, la libertad y lo que se le ocurra al politico de turno.

Asi que en la naturaleza, el que es avispado y espabila triunfa y sin ningun titulo. Y el titulitis, seguira a lo que le diga el poder. Porque el listo es el otro. Y asi toda la generacion.


----------



## Patito Feo (14 Dic 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Pero mucho me temo que la langostada va a tener su justo castigo. Porque así como ellos pasan de los que vienen detrás, también los que vienen detrás no van a estar cambiando pañales ni dando la sopita a sus mayores como pasaba antaño.



Anda que no, si antes los hijos cuidaban de sus padres desinteresadamente, ya veras si ademas es la pension del abuelo la que paga la fibra y la luz.
Esos ejemplos es de gente sola o casi sin familia, que renegaron de ellos hace tiempo por su caracter o pro no tener hijos.

Los que moriran, comidos por sus gatos son los jovenes que decidieron no tener hijos y conformarse con el sucedaneo de unas mascotas. Los amigos desaparecen, los hermanos se olvidan, a los vecinos les importa una mierda y el poco amor que les quedara con 75 es de los gatos y los perros, cualquier cosita y como nadie se preocupa por el, empezara a enfermar, sin posibilidad de ir a un hospital acompañado, sin nadie, sera uan de esas sombras que a veces vemos en una esquina de urgencias, un dia, morira, sin nadie a quien importe y se le comeran sus gatos.


----------



## Patito Feo (14 Dic 2022)

uncardiop dijo:


> vaya... no sabia que era malo coger muebles de la calle... mil perdones.




Para un pobre no.


----------



## Patito Feo (14 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Te metía 10 tiros en la nuca



Por tener razon?


----------



## jefe de la oposición (14 Dic 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> mentira, vete a un bar y haz una media de la edad y el género de los consumidores. Pero vete un lunes por la mañana, un miercoles por la tarde y un sábado por la noche. Luego nos cuentas los resultados.



cualquier día laborable en centro ciudad ves cientos de chortinas desayunando o tomando cafeses y tés en terraza, junto a charos y jubilados

en mi época joven hace 25 años eso era impensable


----------



## jefe de la oposición (14 Dic 2022)

Iósif Missiego dijo:


> En su mayoría votan a la izquierda, así que, que se jodan. Sarna con gusto no pica.



pero no eran los biegos los que votaban al PP?

o era a Podemos??

o ahora al PSOE??


los votontos ya ni os aclaraís


----------



## Iósif Missiego (14 Dic 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> pero no eran los biegos los que votaban al PP?
> 
> o era a Podemos??
> 
> ...



Estás más perdido que un hijoputa el día del padre (valga la redundancia).


----------



## germano89 (14 Dic 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> cualquier día laborable en centro ciudad ves cientos de chortinas desayunando o tomando cafeses y tés en terraza, junto a charos y jubilados
> 
> en mi época joven hace 25 años eso era impensable



Pero algunos te dicen por aquí que las terrazas están llenas de hombres blancos de veinti pocos años a todas horas con raciones y gyn tónics


----------



## Patito Feo (14 Dic 2022)

badjojo dijo:


> Hasta en Madrid encuentras alquiler por menos de 600€ ya no te cuento en pueblos de paletos del norte. Lo que pasa es que los jovenes de hoy en día no están dispuestos a vivir como nuestros padres, quieren todos los lujos desde el primer día. Mis padres han estado años con el piso sin amueblar y antes de eso vivían en un estudio sin habitaciones ya con dos hijos a su cargo. Un montón de padres han empezado sus vidas en corralas con baño compartido. Menos llorar y más doblar el lomo y dejarse de iPhone nuevo cada año.
> 
> Ah! y no tuvieron coche hasta que no establecieron mas o menos su vida, ya era caro antes, más lo es ahora, el coste del coche, el mantenimiento, los impuestos, el combustible, igual debería poner en orden sus prioridades. Pero ya te digo que con 1100€ al mes no necesitas vivir en un coche ni en la calle, así que menos cuentos.



A todos los que dicen que no pueden comprar piso por menos e 200.000€ en la Comunidad de Madrid, o alquilarlo por menos de 1.000 les saco todos los que quieran en Parla, Ciempozuelos, San martin de la Vega.., joder, es que quiren vivir en la puta almendra central a toda ostia. Nosotros empezamos con un 4 piso sin ascensor en Parla, que era lo unico que podiamos pagar y con dos sueldos. El viaje de novios fue el unico en muchos años, nada de calefaccion ni aire, y cuando lo pagamos nos fuimos a una urbanizacion con jardin, piscina garajes y esas mierdas, que ahora mismo se venden por 150.000 y se alquilan por 700 como mucho, luego pudimos marcharno a otro pueblo, pero empezamos en un 4 piso sin ascensor ni calefaccion en Parla. Pero no se lo digas a los jovenes porque si no es Boadilla, les da cosita.

Efectivamente, con 1100 no vecesitas vivir ni en un coche ni en la calle, por 70.000 tienes el piso que compramos nosotros de primeras, te va a salir una hipoteca de 250 € si das entrada o de 300 si no la das, de ahi a buscarte la vida, pero mejor hacerlo con una pareja, como haciamos nosotros, poniendo empeño y aguantando. 

Pero llorar es mas facil. 

Que lo tienen mas dificil ? pues si. Pero tampoco se quieren sacrificar,. Pierden el tiempo con chorradas new age, no se implican una mierda con sus parejas, dan prioridad a los perros antes que a tener hijos. en fin.. lo de siempre.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (14 Dic 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> Pero algunos te dicen por aquí que las terrazas están llenas de hombres blancos de veinti pocos años a todas horas con raciones y gyn tónics



de 20 y pico no, pero de 40 y 50 deambulando por las calles cigarro en mano y con la mirada perdida cientos

antes se decía que curraban a turnos, hoy....


----------



## Shudra (14 Dic 2022)

En el 2011 el salario mínimo era 647 creo. Cuando me presenté de tropa era lo que te pagaban.
Se ganaba más de camarero que de milico básico. El nivel de vida español es casi como el marroquí, salvo para funcijetas, pensionistas y políticos. Las masa obrera malvivimos en el subsuelo de Coruscant con otras especies alienígenas violentas compitiendo por un mendrugo de pan.
Una vergüenza de país fracaso y tiránico, con élites que odian a su pueblo y lo mezclan con asesinos del sur.


----------



## aventurero artritico (14 Dic 2022)

a un amigo treintañero le suben el alquiler en febrero de 790 a 950, o lo tomas o lo dejas, y ni 2 % ni historias porque es fin de contrato.

lo bueno es que le ofrecieron hace 5 años el piso para comprar por 220000eur y no lo compró, ha pagado 40000eur de alquiler en 5 años y el piso se hubiera revalorizado un 20% y si tienes hipoteca a interés bajo la inflación se come los intereses.
alquilar es tirar el dinero y tal


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Dic 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> No las tocan por que el 90% de los que cobran esas pensiones máximas son políticos y funcívagos, que jamás han cotizado un jodido duro que no fuese ficticio,
> 
> hay que tener en cuenta que aproximadamente el 50% de las pensiones son una mierda, el grueso del problema esta en esas pensiones altas/máximas que hacen que la media se dispare,
> 
> salvo las pensiones "altas" cotizadas en el sector privado , el resto son un espolió inadmisible, fruto de cotizaciones inventadas en el sector publico.



Estoy de acuerdo en parte, es decir, en que las pensiones maximas del sector publico son inadmisibles, pero tambien soy contrario a que existan en el privado, yo limitaria a la baja la pension maxima en general, para poder subir las pensiones minimas. Porque no se puede hablar de luchar contra la desigualdad, con un sistema de pensiones que precisamente es uno de los principales exponentes de la desigualdad.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (14 Dic 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Mientran sean millones de votos, seguiran ciolocando deuda publica.



Cuando el no mercado de deuda (es decir el BCE) no acepte más deuda pública española volveremos a escuchar hablar de su prima Riesgo.


----------



## Carpulux (14 Dic 2022)

En este país sin padrino no haces nada.

¿Qué esperan, que la gente trabaje por 800 putos euros con horarios basura y sin certeza de que al mes siguiente seguirá en el puesto?.

Poca gente da oportunidad a los jóvenes. Bueno, a los jóvenes autóctonos ya me entendéis, eso de concatenar prácticas y tal es una estafa que no vale para nada...

Luego que si experiencia, idiomas, su puta madre. El mercado laboral español es inexistente, va por castas. Y incluso esos viven peor que sus antecesores.

Hace 40 años para empezar a currar no te ponían tanta pega de mierda. Te daban al menos la oportunidad de probar. Ahora ni te llaman. Son unos desgraciados. Y luego claro, que es que _"no quieren trabajar". _No quieren ser esclavos, que es diferente.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (14 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> a un amigo treintañero le suben el alquiler en febrero de 790 a 950, o lo tomas o lo dejas, y ni 2 % ni historias porque es fin de contrato.
> 
> lo bueno es que le ofrecieron hace 5 años el piso para comprar por 220000eur y no lo compró, ha pagado 40000eur de alquiler en 5 años y *el piso se hubiera revalorizado* un 20% y si tienes hipoteca a interés bajo la inflación se come los intereses.
> *alquilar es tirar el dinero* y tal



En burbuja con dos cojones 

Vivir los próximos 20 años maniatado al ladrillo español es deporte de riesgo. 
`Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras`

Todos los indicadores están en rojo, pero rojo socialista.


----------



## TheYellowKing (14 Dic 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> *Vamos a ver, yo no dije nada de Ucrania estas confundiendo comentarios.*
> Y ya cuando dices los bancos están controlados por políticos... se ve que no te enteras aún del cuento, cosa que yo no voy ha hacer.
> Esta muy bien el ejemplo de Renault pero ese tipo de situaciones de empresa son minoría, la mayoría del dinero fue a empresas, donde los mayores accionistas son corporaciones como blackrock (más conocida).
> Por otro lado inversores (bancarios) sacando swap seguros, para cubrir sus inversiones si se van en contra, porque ellos siempre ganan, todo donde hay pasta está trucado.


----------



## Patito Feo (14 Dic 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Cuando el no mercado de deuda (es decir el BCE) no acepte más deuda pública española volveremos a escuchar hablar de su prima Riesgo.




Y QUE?

Nos endeudaremos mas caros, o subiran (mas) los impuestos, o venderemos mallorca a los alemanes y tenerife a los ingleses, da igual, los millones de votos de la generacion del baby bum "obligan" ( que lo hacen con gusto ) a los politicos a protegerlos por encima de todo, del pais, del futuro o de sus propios hijos. Si un politoco no sabe que darles de comer, sacrificaran niños en un altar, las televisiones lo retrasmitiran y todos aplaudiran, como aplaudimos a las 8 para proteger a los jubilados, que paramos el mundo por un catarro que mataba gente de mas de 80 años, por si no lo recuerdas.


----------



## sopelmar (14 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> a un amigo treintañero le suben el alquiler en febrero de 790 a 950, o lo tomas o lo dejas, y ni 2 % ni historias porque es fin de contrato.
> 
> lo bueno es que le ofrecieron hace 5 años el piso para comprar por 220000eur y no lo compró, ha pagado 40000eur de alquiler en 5 años y el piso se hubiera revalorizado un 20% y si tienes hipoteca a interés bajo la inflación se come los intereses.
> alquilar es tirar el dinero y tal



Pagar 800 euros de alquiler 5 años con 30 años SOLO, Tenia que haber alquilado habitaciones


----------



## Anonimo23 (14 Dic 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Mentira
> 
> Yo te doy trabajo. Pero no lo vas a querer, porque entrais en la entrevista pidiendo despacho y preguntando por el horario.
> 
> A las de 18-23 les aseguro tambien trabajo, pero más sonrisa y frente más baja.



no tio, lo que pedimos es condiciones dignas, un trato humano, que te enseñen bien a hacer el trabjo y que no haya una carga de trabajo que haga que tu trabajes x2 o x3 personas y que eso sea la norma y no cosas puntuales


----------



## KUTRONIO (14 Dic 2022)

Hoy me he enterado de un conocido que con 30 años ha empezado a trabajar en una planta de REPSOL como ingeniero senior; 42.000 brutas y horario de 07:00 a 15:00 eso sí lejos de casa y el muchacho se lo ha currado ademas de ingeniero químico habla muy bien inglés y francés 

Reconozco que siento envidia por su éxito pero me alegro por él, yo a su edad me estuve pensando largarme para alguna zona con industria química pero entonces no había internet ni portales de empleo ni nada que se le parezca para bucar excepto mandar cartas con mi CV, Dios sabe bien las que mandé para acabar empezando cobrando 600 euros netos al mes y aguantar loq ue aguante pero así es la vida de los perdedores y los mediocres


----------



## luron (14 Dic 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> A todos los que dicen que no pueden comprar piso por menos e 200.000€ en la Comunidad de Madrid, o alquilarlo por menos de 1.000 les saco todos los que quieran en Parla, Ciempozuelos, San martin de la Vega.., joder, es que quiren vivir en la puta almendra central a toda ostia. Nosotros empezamos con un 4 piso sin ascensor en Parla, que era lo unico que podiamos pagar y con dos sueldos. El viaje de novios fue el unico en muchos años, nada de calefaccion ni aire, y cuando lo pagamos nos fuimos a una urbanizacion con jardin, piscina garajes y esas mierdas, que ahora mismo se venden por 150.000 y se alquilan por 700 como mucho, luego pudimos marcharno a otro pueblo, pero empezamos en un 4 piso sin ascensor ni calefaccion en Parla. Pero no se lo digas a los jovenes porque si no es Boadilla, les da cosita.
> 
> Efectivamente, con 1100 no vecesitas vivir ni en un coche ni en la calle, por 70.000 tienes el piso que compramos nosotros de primeras, te va a salir una hipoteca de 250 € si das entrada o de 300 si no la das, de ahi a buscarte la vida, pero mejor hacerlo con una pareja, como haciamos nosotros, poniendo empeño y aguantando.
> 
> ...



Preferiría dormir en el coche a ir a vivir a un piso de los que dices. Actualmente vivir en un piso de ese precio en la comunidad de Madrid es sinónimo de conflictividad (barrio conflictivo y vecinos conflictivos).

Una conocida mía hace muy pocos años se fue de alquiler a un piso en zona barata de Madrid (fuera de la almendra central) porque era lo único que podía permitirse con su súper sueldo de 'hinjeniero" (mileurista) y aquello era propio del tercer mundo (los vecinos multiculturales además de las peleas y gritos cotidianos incluso cagaban en zonas comunes, además de dejar basura por todas partes y a ello se añadía que justo delante del portal había un espacio que se supone que era un parquecito y que se convertía por las noches en lugar de reunión y fiesta de lo más selecto de la sociedad.

No puedes extrapolar tu situación de hace años a la situación actual. Por ejemplo el primer piso en el que vivieron mis padres estaba en zona humilde pero de usos y costumbres civilizados. Actualmente esa zona dista mucho de lo que fue (obviamente ha ido a peor).


----------



## aventurero artritico (14 Dic 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Pagar 800 euros de alquiler 5 años con 30 años SOLO, Tenia que haber alquilado habitaciones



bueno es un piso de 2 habitaciones, en una tiene un despacho para cuando hacía teletrabajo en la pandemia y en la otra el dormitorio vive con su novia.


----------



## aventurero artritico (14 Dic 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> En burbuja con dos cojones
> 
> Vivir los próximos 20 años maniatado al ladrillo español es deporte de riesgo.
> `Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras`
> ...



lo que quieras pero comprar era la opción correcta los últimos 10 años.


----------



## greg_house (14 Dic 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> En el 2011 el salario mínimo era 647 creo. Cuando me presenté de tropa era lo que te pagaban.
> Se ganaba más de camarero que de milico básico. El nivel de vida español es casi como el marroquí, salvo para funcijetas, pensionistas y políticos. Las masa obrera malvivimos en el subsuelo de Coruscant con otras especies alienígenas violentas compitiendo por un mendrugo de pan.
> Una vergüenza de país fracaso y tiránico, con élites que odian a su pueblo y lo mezclan con asesinos del sur.



Este pais es una puta estafa. Habria que matar a todos los RRHH, encargados y jefes de mierda.


----------



## jkaza (14 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Asi es, este gana 1100€ mes y vive en el coche



Animad al chaval a que siga haciendo vídrios, son el futuro de este floro


----------



## lapetus (14 Dic 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> y no pongamos el objetivo en lo que verdaderamente nos ha jodido las vidas a todos.... LOS DE ARRIBA



Ahhh, el viejo conflicto patricio plebeyo...

El senado romano lo arreglaba inventando guerras. Así tenía una excusa para reclutar hombres y mandarlos fuera de la ciudad, con lo que ya no protestaban...

Pero si ustec elimina a los de arriba, puede darse un colapso caótico de la sociedad. Y en el caso mejor en que no, durante un tiempo mejora la cosa, pero al cabo aparecen otros "de arriba" distintos y vuelta a empezar.

En el estado pecaminoso en que está el ser humano tras la caída es inútil buscar una sociedad perfecta. El verdadero enemigo son los demonios, que tientan a los hombres en las luchas por el poder y el dominio. El poder simiesco, animal. Ese es el enemigo. Nosotros mismos (el "nosotros" de abajo, que es un avatar falso).

Y la única solución al final es Cristo.


----------



## Rescatador (15 Dic 2022)

PeterGriffyn dijo:


> Lo normal en cualquier sociedad que tuviera la más mínima intención de preservarse sería que los jóvenes tuvieran más poder adquisitivo que los viejos. Que puedan formar familia, comprar vivienda, autos, etcétera.
> Lo de las pensiones no solo es un timo generacional, sino que lo están usando para aniquilarnos, de la misma manera que lo hacen con la inmigración masiva no productiva o las leyes "de igualdad"



Occidente se ha convertido en un geriátrico donde ahora la generación X con 45 años tiene relativamente menos riqueza relativa que la que tenían los boomers a la edad de 35 años.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/12/03/precariousness-modern-young-adulthood-one-chart/









Según este gráfico, Alemania es el único país occidental importante donde la riqueza descansa mayoritariamente en la población con edad productiva y reproductiva.






The intergenerational transmission of wealth in rich countries


Whether and how much intergenerational transfers contribute to wealth inequality is still subject to debate. This column analyses household survey data on inheritance and gifts inter vivos in France, Germany, Great Britain, Ireland, Italy, Spain, and the US to relate current household wealth...




cepr.org


----------



## XRL (15 Dic 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Anda que no, si antes los hijos cuidaban de sus padres desinteresadamente, ya veras si ademas es la pension del abuelo la que paga la fibra y la luz.
> Esos ejemplos es de gente sola o casi sin familia, que renegaron de ellos hace tiempo por su caracter o pro no tener hijos.
> 
> Los que moriran, comidos por sus gatos son los jovenes que decidieron no tener hijos y conformarse con el sucedaneo de unas mascotas. Los amigos desaparecen, los hermanos se olvidan, a los vecinos les importa una mierda y el poco amor que les quedara con 75 es de los gatos y los perros, cualquier cosita y como nadie se preocupa por el, empezara a enfermar, sin posibilidad de ir a un hospital acompañado, sin nadie, sera uan de esas sombras que a veces vemos en una esquina de urgencias, un dia, morira, sin nadie a quien importe y se le comeran sus gatos.



a todos se nos comerán los gusanos

una vez muerto que mas da lo que te pase si ya estas muerto

yo es que tenéis en la cabeza para decir tantas tonterías


----------



## Yates86 (15 Dic 2022)

Sale mejor quedarse en casa que trabajar,así es la empresa patria


----------



## adelalamo22 (15 Dic 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Si te manifiestas acabas en el trullo y con un multazo que te hunde.



No claro, cuando nuestros abuelos hacían sus huelgas generales reclamando mejoras laborales, etc,etc.. La policía les tiraba besitos. Esa es la actitud que os va a hacer tragar mierda a palas.


----------



## adelalamo22 (15 Dic 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> mentira, vete a un bar y haz una media de la edad y el género de los consumidores. Pero vete un lunes por la mañana, un miercoles por la tarde y un sábado por la noche. Luego nos cuentas los resultados.



Te pongo fotos si quieres. Hay chavales a cualquier hora del día. Hasta por las mañanas, tomando colacaos. Yo, en mi vida de joven, jamás me he sentado en un bar a tomar un café. No tenia dinero para ello. Ahora es su mayor aspiración en la vida...


----------



## Yates86 (15 Dic 2022)

adelalamo22 dijo:


> Hombre, el PP se ha opuesto SIEMPRE al matrimonio homosexual y a la posibilidad de que estos adopten niños. De hecho ha recurrido esta ley ante el constitucional, el supremo e incluso en Europa. De hecho hicieron manifestaciones con los obispos oponiéndose a que los homosexuales se casaran. Cuando gobiernen lo quitan fijo y todos los matrimonios homosexuales de este pais serán declarados nulos. De Vox ya no hablamos, directamente te hostian si eres gay. No hay ninguno en su partido. EL aborto prohibido en el PP. Mira Gallardon ,ministro del interior, la ley que iba a sacar, poco mas que lo prohibía con carcel para las mujeres que lo intentaran. Al final por la presión popular se paro, pero esa era su idea. No son bulos, son hechos...



y porque no lo “quito” Rajoy en los 7 años ?


----------



## Yates86 (15 Dic 2022)

adelalamo22 dijo:


> No claro, cuando nuestros abuelos hacían sus huelgas generales reclamando mejoras laborales, etc,etc.. La policía les tiraba besitos. Esa es la actitud que os va a hacer tragar mierda a palas.



hombre tenían el apoyo de la cía vía ccoo y ugt detrás así cualquiera


----------



## adelalamo22 (15 Dic 2022)

Yates86 dijo:


> hombre tenían el apoyo de la cía vía ccoo y ugt detrás así cualquiera



Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja Esos i que es gracioso.


----------



## Jackblack (15 Dic 2022)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1292299



Otra vez???
No ves q ese no soy yo??
Es otra persona.


----------



## Jackblack (15 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No, todavia no sobran. Con la IA y la robotización lo harán. Llevan impulsando el aborto y los anticonceptivos desde hace un siglo, eso si.



Claro que sobran, solo hay que ver las horas totales trabajadas y las horas totales disponibles...
En 2021 sobran la mitad de las horas d mano de obra disponibles. Sobran el 50% de las personas en edad de trabajar xq simplemente, no hay trabajo suficiente, mientras t venden 15% de paro, claro con 1000 artimañas, cursos, fijos discontinuos, gente q ni se apunta, etc.
Pero si en el último año que se tienen datos (2021) la duración media de los contratos laborales creados, fueron 2h SEMANALES . PFFFFFFFFFFFFF, si es q el q no lo ve es xq no quiere....
El paro es uno de los datos más manipulados en este país.


----------



## Decipher (15 Dic 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Claro que sobran, solo hay que ver las horas totales trabajadas y las horas totales disponibles...
> En 2021 sobran la mitad de las horas d mano de obra disponibles. Sobran el 50% de las personas en edad de trabajar xq simplemente, no hay trabajo suficiente, mientras t venden 15% de paro, claro con 1000 artimañas, cursos, fijos discontinuos, gente q ni se apunta, etc.
> El paro es uno de los datos más manipulados en este país.



No veo que eso tenga ningún sentido.


----------



## Jackblack (15 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No veo que eso tenga ningún sentido.



Yo veo que el que no tiene sentidos eres tu.
Buen dia


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patito Feo (15 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> a todos se nos comerán los gusanos
> 
> una vez muerto que mas da lo que te pase si ya estas muerto
> 
> yo es que tenéis en la cabeza para decir tantas tonterías




Hombre, una vez muerto da igual. Pero hasta morir, que suele haber un rato, si te encuentras viejo, medio ciego e impedido, mas te vale tener al menos algo de familia a lo que agarrarte. Aunque solo sea un hermano mal encarado que te lleve al hospital, para aguantar un poco mas y tener un final mejor. Asi pueden ser muchos años. 3 gatos no sirven para eso, solo sirven para que te miren con deseo, porque llevan dos semanas sin comer y bebiendo agua del water. Los finales pueden ser malos o atroces.










Hallan el cadáver de una anciana devorado por sus gatos en un piso de Fuencarral


La mujer, colombiana de 79 años, llevaría muerta al menos tres meses en su vivienda



www.abc.es




*Hallan el cadáver de una anciana devorado por sus gatos en un piso de Fuencarral
La mujer, colombiana de 79 años, llevaría muerta al menos tres meses en su vivienda*









Mujer es devorada por sus 20 gatos luego de morir: Encontraron sus restos después de dos semanas


Uno de los empleados de la mujer alertó el hecho a las autoridades, alegando que no podía comunicarse con ella.




www.t13.cl




*Mujer es devorada por sus 20 gatos luego de morir: Encontraron sus restos después de dos semanas. Una mujer fue devorada por sus 20 gatos luego de morir al interior de su casa, en Bataysk, Rostov, Rusia. 









Hallan el cadáver de un anciano que era devorado por sus gatos | Urgentebo







urgente.bo




Hallan el cadáver de un anciano que era devorado por sus gatos*
“Se ha podido detectar, verificar, que el ahora fallecido estaba cercenado, comido, por sus propios gatos. Tal vez tras el deceso del señor, lamentablemente, los gatos se comieron el rostro” 

Pero no solo gatos...









Investigan la muerte de un hombre devorado por sus perros en Sagunt


Un aviso de un amigo permitió hallar el cuerpo sin vida en su jardín - La Guardia Civil pide una prueba de ADN para confirmar la identidad




www.levante-emv.com




*Investigan la muerte de un hombre devorado por sus perros en Sagunt









Muere un hombre en Valencia devorado por sus propios perros


El hombre tenía más de 10 canes, algunos de razas muy peligrosas. Llevaba muerto varia semanas.




www.cope.es




Muere un hombre en Valencia devorado por sus propios perros. Xirivella
El hombre tenía más de 10 canes, algunos de razas muy peligrosas. Llevaba muerto varia semanas.*










Hallado el cadáver de un joven devorado por sus perros


Los canes se encontraron también muertos en la casa




elpais.com




*Hallado el cadáver de un joven devorado por sus perros
Los canes se encontraron también muertos en la casa*


Parece ser que servir de menu a gatos es mas de mujeres y a los perros es mas de hombre, curioso.


----------



## Decipher (15 Dic 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Yo veo que el que no tiene sentidos eres tu.
> Buen dia



Si no eres capaz de explicarte no es culpa mia ¿Que quiere decir que "sobran la mitad de las horas d mano de obra disponibles" (sic)? ¿Que quiere decir "solo hay que ver las horas totales trabajadas y las horas totales disponibles"?

Es que no le veo ningún sentido.


----------



## Patito Feo (15 Dic 2022)

luron dijo:


> *Preferiría dormir en el coche a ir a vivir a un piso de los que dices. Actualmente vivir en un piso de ese precio en la comunidad de Madrid es sinónimo de conflictividad (barrio conflictivo y vecinos conflictivos).*
> 
> Una conocida mía hace muy pocos años se fue de alquiler a un piso en zona barata de Madrid (fuera de la almendra central) porque era lo único que podía permitirse con su súper sueldo de 'hinjeniero" (mileurista) y aquello era propio del tercer mundo (los vecinos multiculturales además de las peleas y gritos cotidianos incluso cagaban en zonas comunes, además de dejar basura por todas partes y a ello se añadía que justo delante del portal había un espacio que se supone que era un parquecito y que se convertía por las noches en lugar de reunión y fiesta de lo más selecto de la sociedad.
> 
> No puedes extrapolar tu situación de hace años a la situación actual. Por ejemplo el primer piso en el que vivieron mis padres estaba en zona humilde pero de usos y costumbres civilizados. Actualmente esa zona dista mucho de lo que fue (obviamente ha ido a peor).



Con lo escrito en negrita ya esta todo dicho. No haces mas que refrendar lo que digo. Como diria mi padre " anda que no te queda mili ". Esta sociedad necesita purgarse de gilipollismo. Por las buenas o desgraciadamente, va a ser por las malas.

No tienes ni puta idea de lo peligroso que es dormir habitualmente en un coche. Ni el frio que puede llegar a hacer, vete tu a la sierra de Madrid a dormir en un coche, a ver como despiertas a -6 grados. 

En nuestra epoca ya teniamos seres de luz por la zona, incluso durante un año nos amenizaron las noches con un "pub" de puertorriqueños en el portal de al lado, porque los pisos de antes, abajo tenian todos locales comerciales, que en general consitian en bares que cerraban a las 3 de la mañana y en puticlubs ( como el puertorriqueño ) que cerraban cuando salias a las 6 de la mañana a trabajar. Esecial interes tuvo cuando salio una joven bastante cabreada a destrozar el coche de uno de los clientes, armada con una silla metalica. Conviene puntualizar, que mi coche "dormia" en la misma calle y estaba a escasos 10 metros. 
Mi barrio era la sede de gente muy divertida de conocer y de los que no dare nombres porque nunca se sabe, pero lo de los registros policiales era orden del dia, mis vecinos, familia muy decente con un atracador de bancos escapado de la carcel y un policia en la misma familia, un matrimonio moro de los del oracion diaria, el viejo del bajo, en silla de ruedas, que nos amenazaba en la junta con cortarnos el cuello a todos, un estafador de seguros que cada dos dias tenia a una familia a su puerta aporreando para que les devolviese el dinero, un maltratador con un perro rothwelier gigante que usaba para atemorizar al portal y otro vecino, chiquito que bajaba a tirar la basura con una escopeta de cartuchos cargada porque le habia amenazado el del perro. El resto era peculiares pero los recuerdo menos, bueno, recuerdo a la hija de los moros que la pillamos follando en el descansillo del cuarto con un negro. Estaba buena la jodia. Ah y mi vecino de abajo que me denunciaba por mover muebles a las 3 de la mañana, asi que subia a despertarnos para que parasemos, debe ser que tenia algun tipo de demencia. Detras teniamos una bolera que parecia estar en la habitacion, y enfrente un taller de coches que montaba un cristo diario y una armeria que junto a la farmacia, eran atracadas de forma habitual. El coche me lo abrian tanto para robarme el radiocasette que lo dejaba abierto para que mirasen sin romper nada.




Lo que viene siendo un piso barato sin ascensor en una ciudad dormitorio obrera en la epoca final de la droga. 

_Anda que no os falta mili_


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Dic 2022)

Yo a menudo me digo a mi mismo:

"Lo importante es seguir currando"

Para justificar algunos gastos absurdos que me doy para no perder la cabeza en esta puta mierda de existencia en esta dictadura socialcomunista. Hay que vivir, aunque tambien hay que ahorrar un porcentaje.

El equilibrio es la clave, pero lo dicho, lo importante es seguir remando, si te vas al puto paro y eres nini, es como estar perdiendo 1000 y pico euros todos los meses (el sueldo que sea). Eso SÍ es un TREMENDO DESPERDICIO.


----------



## germano89 (15 Dic 2022)

adelalamo22 dijo:


> Te pongo fotos si quieres. Hay chavales a cualquier hora del día. Hasta por las mañanas, tomando colacaos. Yo, en mi vida de joven, jamás me he sentado en un bar a tomar un café. No tenia dinero para ello. Ahora es su mayor aspiración en la vida...



Pon fotos que se vean terrazas con bastante gente para poder hacer una media decente


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Dic 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Eres de las pocas personas del foro que no es un personaje histriónico siempre da gusto leerte



Muchas gracias por el cumplido. Reconozco que hay veces que me equivoco o la cago, pero trato de no hacerlo y de escribir de forma constructiva para quien me lea.

El problema es que muchas veces la gente a quien respondo (sobre todo las tias) no se dan cuenta de que en realidad las respuestas son para otros.



Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Feministo, pero si te pusieran en la tesitura de imaginarte que ahora eres un chaval de 20 años recién cumplidos, ¿Qué harías??, seguirías la misma hoja de ruta que en tu juventud aunque como tú bien dices no te iba a reportar tantos beneficios, o considerarías que debido a los factores coyunturales de estos tiempos tu camino de vida y plan a seguir debería ser diferente??.
> Un saludo.



Muchas gracias por la pregunta.

A nivel fundamental haría lo mismo en algunos aspectos:
- Estudiar carrera técnica o seria (medicina, leyes, economía). Evitaría (como evité) carreras "parecidas a". Osea, no estudiaría psicología sino psiquiatría. No estudiaría ADE sino Económicas. 
- Ahorrar, invertir, tener paciencia. Creo que comprar viviendas (porque ahorras alquiler) así que, como hice en su día, ahorraría mucho para llegar a lo 30 con un buen paquete monetario y así dar una entrada bestia para un piso modesto. Esa fue una de las mejores ideas de mi vida, pues propició mas adelante poder venderlo y comprar otras propiedades.
- En vivienda, esperaría a crisis para comprar vivienda (son cíclicas, siempre hay una cada 7 años o así). Esa fue otra gran idea propia.

Aumentaría otras cosas que ya hice en su día, pero lo hice con menos fuerza de la que debería:
- Me iría de España lo antes posible. Como me has dicho 20 pues me iría con 20, que es mas o menos la edad en la que me fuí.
- Sería mas disciplinado con los MFH. Me costó tiempo, y algún susto, aprender a ser anónimo. Jamás tendría ningún tipo de relación con una española mas allá del primer polvo, que es lo que hago en la actualidad.
- Aprendería coreano o ruso. En su día aprendí un par de idiomas, y me han venido muy bien, pero creo que éstos dos serían los correctos en ésta época. Por cierto un error que yo NO cometí pero veo a muchos cometer: Aprender Chino. No seais gilipollas y no lo hagais, pues los chinos ya hablan inglés. Que tú hables chino no sirve absolútamente para nada. Por cierto "APRENDER = AL MENOS 2 AÑOS EN EL PAIS".

Por último, me casaría con 30 años con una extranjera que no hablara español para tener crios multiligües. Esto no te voy a decir si lo he hecho, o voy a hacer, o haría, por motivos de privacidad.

Espero que te sirva, y si hay algo mal me lo criticas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Yo a menudo me digo a mi mismo:
> 
> "Lo importante es seguir currando"
> 
> ...



Lo de los gastos estúpidos es muy importante, ya que hace disciplina.

Mi motto: "Tengo cero problemas en gastarme 500 euros en una cena con amigos de verdad, pero pelearé a muerte por ahorrarme un euro en algo que debería tenerlo pensado".

Acabo de empezar mis vacaciones. Por comprar los billetes con 6 meses de antelación he ahorrado un pastón. Junto a mi había una que había pagado CIENTOS de euros mas que yo, por el mismo billete.


----------



## luron (15 Dic 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Con lo escrito en negrita ya esta todo dicho. No haces mas que refrendar lo que digo. Como diria mi padre " anda que no te queda mili ". Esta sociedad necesita purgarse de gilipollismo. Por las buenas o desgraciadamente, va a ser por las malas.
> 
> No tienes ni puta idea de lo peligroso que es dormir habitualmente en un coche. Ni el frio que puede llegar a hacer, vete tu a la sierra de Madrid a dormir en un coche, a ver como despiertas a -6 grados.
> 
> ...



Yo no he llegado a dormir en un coche, pero sí he hecho sacrificios gordos con tal de no enriquecer injustamente a los langostos palilleros que tienen esquilmadas a varias generaciones de este país (y estuve en un momento muy malo barajando seriamente la opción de dormir en el coche, estudiando sitios adecuados en cuanto a seguridad y temperatura). Y mili no me falta, que los 40 ya no los cumplo. 

Y definitivamente, si no me quedara más remedio, dormiría en el coche con tal de no enriquecer con el 70 u 80% de mi salario neto a un langosto.

Los que escribís con tu estilo deberíais pasar una buena temporada desempleados en estos tiempos actuales para que vierais la realidad de los que intentan incorporarse al mundo laboral por primera vez y de los que se han quedado sin empleo y están tratando de encontrar otro.

Me incorporo la semana que viene (en lo público, porque lo privado está muerto) tras escasez de trabajo durante casi cuatro años. Hoy he salido a hacer unos encargos por el centro de Madrid y se me ha caído el alma a los pies de la pobreza que se ve en las calles (ciudad que pretenden hacer pasar por vanguardista, pero que en realidad es deprimente).


----------



## Patito Feo (15 Dic 2022)

luron dijo:


> Yo no he llegado a dormir en un coche, pero sí he hecho sacrificios gordos con tal de no enriquecer injustamente a los langostos palilleros que tienen esquilmadas a varias generaciones de este país (y estuve en un momento muy malo barajando seriamente la opción de dormir en el coche, estudiando sitios adecuados en cuanto a seguridad y temperatura). Y mili no me falta, que los 40 ya no los cumplo.
> 
> Y definitivamente, si no me quedara más remedio, dormiría en el coche con tal de no enriquecer con el 70 u 80% de mi salario neto a un langosto.
> 
> ...




Enhorabuena por el trabajo.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (15 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el cumplido. Reconozco que hay veces que me equivoco o la cago, pero trato de no hacerlo y de escribir de forma constructiva para quien me lea.
> 
> El problema es que muchas veces la gente a quien respondo (sobre todo las tias) no se dan cuenta de que en realidad las respuestas son para otros.
> 
> ...



Gracias a ti por contestar, a pesar de ser una personalidad consolidada en el foro no tienes ningún problema en contestar a otros foreros ,aunque estos sean recién llegados y no sean los foreros habituales que te puedas encontrar, eso te honra 

Tomo muy en cuenta tus consejos, aunque voy cinco años tarde, pero aún así quise preguntarte acerca de esta disyuntiva ( ya que tengo tus opiniones en alta estima y me parecen útiles) porque me toca de cerca.

- Estoy intentando establecer una disciplina de trabajo en el área de la libertad financiera (me pasa que soy muy poco constante), ahora mismamente estoy leyendo el hombre más rico de Babilonia ( por recomendaciones que saque de vuestras opiniones en hilos de este foro sobre libros de esta temática). 

Ya que estamos hablando del proceso, y siéntete libre de no responderme si no quieres, que no es tu obligación, ¿¿alguna vez en tu momento de mayor juventud y inexperiencia ( en tus comienzos), que no tenías tanta sabiduría como ahora, te llegaste a sentir incapaz o que no tenías las capacidades propias suficientes para conseguir todos los objetivos y expectativas que te habías propuesto, aun trabajando en ello??, ¿¿Eres de los que cree que una persona promedio con esfuerzo, constancia y disciplina puede llegar a cumplir metas importantes aunque no sea una persona excelsamente inteligente?.

Un saludo.

Eres un jefazo feministo, que lo sepas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Dic 2022)

luron dijo:


> Yo no he llegado a dormir en un coche, pero sí he hecho sacrificios gordos con tal de no enriquecer injustamente a los langostos palilleros que tienen esquilmadas a varias generaciones de este país (y estuve en un momento muy malo barajando seriamente la opción de dormir en el coche, estudiando sitios adecuados en cuanto a seguridad y temperatura). Y mili no me falta, que los 40 ya no los cumplo.
> 
> Y definitivamente, si no me quedara más remedio, dormiría en el coche con tal de no enriquecer con el 70 u 80% de mi salario neto a un langosto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (15 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> a todos se nos comerán los gusanos
> 
> una vez muerto que mas da lo que te pase si ya estas muerto
> 
> yo es que tenéis en la cabeza para decir tantas tonterías



Estoy de acuerdo, hay que compadecerse de los vivos mientras estén en esta tierra no de los muertos, que ellos no padecen las putadas de este mundo.

Esa persona que muere sola sin que nadie la recuerde ni le llore las paso putas en su soledad y tristeza mientras estaba vivo, de hecho cuando murió se liberó de esos hechos.

Nunca he entendido muy bien esa frase de " morirse sin que nadie le llore", si lo mejor que se le debería haber ofrecido a esa persona es en vida y no en la muerte.


----------



## terro6666 (15 Dic 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Cabrón (sin acritud), el tema es que aprobaste un examen y cogiste plaza y te emparejaste con otra funcionaria para pagar un piso como están haciendo las únicas parejas de autóctonos de Málaga para comprar un techo. Es prácticamente ese modelo el que compra casa en Málaga si hablamos de nativos españoles. Parejas de policías o profesores funcionarios que por interés se emparejan.



Eso no es cierto, que seas que ser funcionario , lo de la pareja si, pero bueno es como críticar que tu vecino tiene más dinero que tú porque tiene un plan de vida más adecuado que el tuyo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Dic 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Es falsa sensación de pobreza y escasez. Cualquier iniciado sabe que la riqueza está dentro y se manifiesta fuera.



Si se refiere a la riqueza interior, yo no creo en eso. En lo que si creo es en la humildad como probablemente la mayor de las virtudes.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, hay que compadecerse de los vivos mientras estén en esta tierra no de los muertos, que ellos no padecen las putadas de este mundo.
> 
> Esa persona que muere sola sin que nadie la recuerde ni le llore las paso putas en su soledad y tristeza mientras estaba vivo, de hecho cuando murió se liberó de esos hechos.
> 
> Nunca he entendido muy bien esa frase de *" morirse sin que nadie le llore"*, si lo mejor que se le debería haber ofrecido a esa persona es en vida y no en la muerte.



Yo creo que si la entiendo, porque pienso que lo peor de la muerte no es dejar de existir, sino hacerlo con la sensacion de no haber existido.


----------



## Teuro (15 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> Con 34 años tengo una casa de medio millón de euros con piscina a falta de 200k por pagar que la deberíamos ventilar en 10 años y pensar en comprar pisos para invertir, un puesto de funcionario A1, soy cabeza de familia, tenemos un Audi y un BMW, metemos unos 5000€ al mes en casa y en general no me privo de nada salvo aquello muy lujoso u ostentoso por motivos evidentes.
> 
> Con 23 años aprobé la oposición, con 28 ascendí a A2 y el año pasado a A1. Mi mujer un recorrido similar.
> 
> Y mis familiares, sobre todo las madres de mis primos en edad similar pobres como ratas y alternando paro con empleos precarios RABIAN de envidia. Tienen tanta envidia que una de ellas cuando vino a ver la casa no podía evitar hacer comentarios negativos de cosas que iba viendo, que eran todo nimiedades, pero semejantes faltas de respeto gratuitas mostraban que por dentro LE COMÍA LA ENVIDIA porque sus hijos son pobres, fracasados, ninis porreros



A mi lo que me chirría de tu historia es que para tener todo eso tengas que ser obligatoriamente funcionario A1. Es lo raro de todo eso, es que en el resto de casos la Cenicienta siempre ha tenido más posibilidades que el común de los mortales.


----------



## HelpAviation (15 Dic 2022)

Los jovenes desde que entro el PSOE han visto reducido su paro y con ello se ha incrementado su calidad de vida.









FACT-CHECK: La tasa de paro juvenil es la más baja desde 2008, pero no está en “mínimos históricos” como dice Calviño


La tasa de paro juvenil es la más baja desde 2008, pero no está en “mínimos históricos” como dice Calviño




www.newtral.es


----------



## Teuro (15 Dic 2022)

Los problemas de España:

El problema de los que tienen 20-30 años es que son pocos, poquísimos comparados con la gente que hay de 50-60 años. Los votos mandan, más cuando precisamente los de 50-60 siempre votan. Les pones las condiciones de los jóvenes actuales a los jóvenes ochenteros de la "movida" y arde el país de cabo a rabo.
Es cierto que los que tienen 50-60 años trabajaban en sus veranos descargando camiones (alquien lo ha contado), socorristas en piscinas, etc. en los meses de julio y agosto y se podían costear salidas y estudios el resto del año. Ahora mismo eso es absolutamente imposible.
Antes cuando comenzabas a trabajar en unos 3-4 años veías los resultados en forma de hipoteca medio pagada, coche e hijos. Ahora tienes que estar trabajando años para pagar una entrada en un piso y pospones la boda y niños hasta los cuarenta. Tenemos una "ecoñomía" antinatural a lo que a la naturaleza humana se refiere.
En España el talento está mal aprovechado. Termina por ocupar puestos de funcinario. El otro día vi un vídeo de Antonio Banderas donde comparaba a los etudiantes norteamericanos, cuyo sueño era montar un negocio propio, frente a los españoles, que estudiaban básicamente para opositar. En España es imposible que salga un genio que monte una empresa, absolutamente imposible.


----------



## Teuro (15 Dic 2022)

Christine Lagarde dijo:


> Casapapismo, coches caros, viajecitos, cenas e Instagram MANDAN.



La vida "low cost". Cuando los veinteañeros de ahora tomen el poder, con la mentalidad de ratas en lo económico que tienen ...


----------



## Teuro (15 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Gracias.... Me estaba poniendo de mala hostia... Alguien que entiende...
> 
> También si hay muchos impuestos es porque solo quieren trabajar de funcionarios... Eso hay que pagarlo a costa de los riñones de los trabajadores que se les sangra a impuestos para apesebrar al funcionariado español, clase política y jubilación pero vamos a su mensaje no le quito una coma



El chiste del perro y la garrapata, cuando la garrapata era más grande que el perro.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (15 Dic 2022)

que se jodan por parásitos inútiles.

En cualquier país de la Europa rica, si eres un buen currante y si te deslomas te puedes gastar 400€ cada sábado en coca, putas y whisky y sin deslomarte y sin esos vicios para alfotas como yo tienes una vida más que digna con tus ahorrillos y esas mierdas para pussys betazos.

Los llorones no me dan pena ninguna.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (15 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo creo que si la entiendo, porque pienso que lo peor de la muerte no es dejar de existir, sino hacerlo con la sensacion de no haber existido.



Buena apreciación.

Supongo que así es la vida, hay gente que parece tocada por una varita mágica y lo tiene todo de cara; luego hay otra gente que a base de esforzarse consigue su propio huequito bien merecido dentro de la existencia y otras personas q o se hunden en si mismas o dan su mejor esfuerzo para conseguir algo y obtienen los peores resultados.

Desde luego hay que saber sobrellevar la realidad para no volverte loco y más cuando a uno le tocan las peores cartas posibles (hasta resultar ridículo). Al final lo único que puede hacer uno es dar su mejor esfuerzo, que es lo único que enteramente depende de él, si no lo consigue al día de su muerte, por lo menos puede irse con la conciencia tranquila de que lo ha dado todo y nada se le puede reprochar.

Sé que la realidad y la naturaleza de las cosas es muy dura, desde hace unos cuantos años, pero aún así, a cada año que cumplo empiezo a entender el significado de esa premisa en mayor profundidad.


----------



## Teuro (15 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> El jubilado medio recibe *4.500 euros de pensión al año sin haber cotizado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cuenta más o menos es la siguiente: Por cada 30 años cotizados, tienes 10 de jubilación. El problema radica en que la gente en España apenas cotiza 40 años y es muy probable que cobre pensión durante 20. Si fuéramos inmortales habría que implantar ese sistema, cada 30 años cotizados, 10 de jubilación, y así indefinidamente.


----------



## kurwo (15 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el cumplido. Reconozco que hay veces que me equivoco o la cago, pero trato de no hacerlo y de escribir de forma constructiva para quien me lea.
> 
> El problema es que muchas veces la gente a quien respondo (sobre todo las tias) no se dan cuenta de que en realidad las respuestas son para otros.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta, intentarías maximizar tu salario en tu carrera profesional o intentarías tener un negocio propio para obtener más ingresos?
Estoy en esa disyuntiva porque las empresas me tocan los cojones, pero a su vez llevo meses con un negocio online que de momento me da 0 ganancias....y en las empresas me toco los cojones y cobro a fin de mes la paguita

Podría ganar bastante en el curro, soy de la rama IT, pero depender de un empleador no me parece lo más óptimo en estos tiempos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Gracias a ti por contestar, a pesar de ser una personalidad consolidada en el foro no tienes ningún problema en contestar a otros foreros ,aunque estos sean recién llegados y no sean los foreros habituales que te puedas encontrar, eso te honra
> 
> Tomo muy en cuenta tus consejos, aunque voy cinco años tarde, pero aún así quise preguntarte acerca de esta disyuntiva ( ya que tengo tus opiniones en alta estima y me parecen útiles) porque me toca de cerca.
> 
> ...



Agradeciendo los no merecidos cumplidos, lo único que puedo hacer es tirar de experiencia y sentido común para seguir comentado.

En primer lugar, aquello de "nunca es tarde" cobra especial relevancia. La gente lo confunde con "puedes dejarlo para mañana porque nunca es tarde" pero si has visto la luz con 25 años, es entonces cuando debes actuar. Lo del libro "el hombre mas rico de babilonia" yo personalmente lo he recomendado varias veces. Es un libro muy básico, pero te pone la mente en el lugar correcto y bueno, hay que empezar desde algún sitio.

En otras palabras: EMPIEZA YA.

En segundo lugar, para responder a tu pregunta, yo nunca me he "sentido incapaz" porque nunca me he planteado líneas claras mas allá de lo básico, osea:
- Tener estudios superiores antes de los 25.
- Tener vivienda solo, a mi nombre, sin ayuda de nadie, con hipoteca solo a mi nombre, aunque sea un piso de mierda, antes de los 30.
- Tener vivienda pagada al 100% antes de los 40.
- Dejar el remo antes de los 50.

Estudios superiores antes de los 25 es fácil, comprarse un piso paco antes de los 30 es fácil, y a partir de ahí ya tienes la disciplina para todo lo demás.
*
En realidad todos estos objetivos son sencillos, lo que pasa es que tenemos la mala costumbre de escuchar a otros, que sin querer o a posta nos ponen palos en las ruedas de nuestro futuro.*

Te pondré un ejemplo: Mi primer piso era "pequeño" (menos de 80m2). Era un piso para hombre soltero, que es lo que yo era. El piso no estaba céntrico, era pequeño, y según "la gente" era caro para lo que era. En realidad, el "problema" es que era un piso "pequeño", y que era un piso claramente orientado a un hombre viviendo solo, cuando todo el mundo, con casi 30 años, se metían en pisos "lo mas grande posible" para "la futura familia". Encima era un piso que en aquel entonces no estaba aún en zona consolidada, a pesar de que ya había licencias y proyectos para muchas cosas chulas. La propia constructora y el propio banco me decían que tenía crédito para pisos mas grandes, pero *yo quería un piso que pudiera comprar barato y pagar rápido*. A nadie le gustaba el piso...menos a mi. Para mi ese piso era un vehículo para ahorrarme alquiler, algo intermediario, y algo que vendería mas tarde.

Tenía razón NO por "inteligente", sino porque es de sentido común que un piso pequeño sea mas barato, mas fácil de comprar y luego de vender, y que si hay una licencia para un centro comercial o una línea de metro éstos, antes o después, acaban haciéndose. ¿Siempre? NO. ¿En la mayoría de los casos? Si. Y así ocurrió...y para cuando vendí mi primer piso ya me pude hacer con otros dos.

*En vez de escuchar/hacer lo que hacen todos, hice lo que tiene sentido.

Así que la pregunta obligada para tí es: ¿Qué es lo que tiene sentido que hagas? El problema es que la respuesta a ésta pregunta, como se indica en el libro "El hombre mas rico de Babilonia", no la vas a encontrar entre borregos. Citando el libro mencionado: ¿Le pedirías a un carpintero consejos financieros? NO. 

Con 25 años tienes tiempo para hacer muchas cosas, aunque no mucho tiempo. No conozco tu situación, pero es importante entender que la vida es mas corta de lo que crees, y a esa edad y siendo hombre, imagino blanco, la vida no te va a poner las cosas nada fáciles. Insisto: EMPIEZA YA.*

Necesitas al menos inglés avanzado. También ahorros. Si tu trabajo no te permite ahorrar ve pensando en un segundo empleo los fines de semana. Glovo, PizzaHut, o lo que sea. En B si hace falta. El teléfono se paga al contado. Y la tarifa la mas barata que puedas, incluso linea fija e internet. Yo nunca saco mi telefono personal de casa, y mi móvil es el del curro. ¿Rácano? No. DISCIPLINADO.

El inglés con Duolingo y 20 minutos antes de dormir te GARANTIZO que lo vas a mejorar muchísimo. Y Duolingo es gratis. Así que no hay excusas.

Novias españordas fuera. Si quieres follar extranjeras o 100 euros en una puta al mes y el resto del mes pajas. ¿Jode? Si, pero cuando cumplas 40 podrás follar como un cosaco. Si tienes novia en éstos momentos haz ésto:

Memoriza este video. Éste tio es disciplinado y te esta regalando la lección de tu vida.

*No te preocupes en objetivos del futuro. Preocúpate en mejoras diarias. Píllate una tablita excel y apunta lo que consigas ahorrar, aprender, etc...cada semana. Los beneficios llegarán en el momento adecuado, seguramente tarde, y seguramente de golpe.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Dic 2022)

kurwo dijo:


> Una pregunta, intentarías maximizar tu salario en tu carrera profesional o intentarías tener un negocio propio para obtener más ingresos?
> Estoy en esa disyuntiva porque las empresas me tocan los cojones, pero a su vez llevo meses con un negocio online que de momento me da 0 ganancias....y en las empresas me toco los cojones y cobro a fin de mes la paguita
> 
> Podría ganar bastante en el curro, soy de la rama IT, pero depender de un empleador no me parece lo más óptimo en estos tiempos



En otras palabras: Ni estas a fondo en la empresa, ni estas a fondo en el negocio.

En tu caso lo que yo haría pasar del "negocio" y pasar del "podría ganar" al "estoy ganando". En mi curro mi misión es clara: Maximizar MI beneficio. He llevado varios proyectos que sabía, desde literalmente las primeras 3 semanas, que se iban a la mierda. Me la suda mientras me paguen. 

En IT te recomiendo ser mercenario. Mientras te paguen, que te toquen los cojones todo lo que quieran. Aparenta que te interesa el proyecto, pero que te la sude todo mientras te paguen. Haz lo que tengas que hacer para ganar el máximo posible sin que te importe absolútamente nada mas (dentro de la legalidad, obviamente). No hagas ni una hora extra que no esté pagada, y busca siempre a alguien que te pague mejor.

Ya me lo agradecerás.


----------



## GarciaBarbon (17 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> Con 34 años tengo una casa de medio millón de euros con piscina a falá a de 200k por pagar que la deberíamos ventilar en 10 años y pensar en comprar pisos para invertir, un puesto de funcionario A1, soy cabeza de familia, tenemos un Audi y un BMW, metemos unos 5000€ al mes en casa y en general no me privo de nada salvo aquello muy lujoso u ostentoso por motivos evidentes.
> 
> Con 23 años aprobé la oposición, con 28 ascendí a A2 y el año pasado a A1. Mi mujer un recorrido similar.
> 
> Y mis familiares, sobre todo las madres de mis primos en edad similar pobres como ratas y alternando paro con empleos precarios RABIAN de envidia. Tienen tanta envidia que una de ellas cuando vino a ver la casa no podía evitar hacer comentarios negativos de cosas que iba viendo, que eran todo nimiedades, pero semejantes faltas de respeto gratuitas mostraban que por dentro LE COMÍA LA ENVIDIA porque sus hijos son pobres, fracasados, ninis porreros



QUE TE DEN POR CULO

los funcionarios NO SON LA SOLUCION PARA EL PAIS. 
es mas, son un impedimento, habria que poner de patitas en la calle a los inútiles, por muy A1 que sean (me refiero a esos "tecnicos especialistas del ministerio de Igualda´ y mierdas regionales))

El hilo va de la crisis de pais, no de lo bien que te va a ti, porque "As estudiao"...


----------



## Jackblack (19 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Si no eres capaz de explicarte no es culpa mia ¿Que quiere decir que "sobran la mitad de las horas d mano de obra disponibles" (sic)? ¿Que quiere decir "solo hay que ver las horas totales trabajadas y las horas totales disponibles"?
> 
> Es que no le veo ningún sentido.



Venga, como veo q t interesa...
El trabajo disponible total se mide en horas d trabajo. Se miran las horas d trabajo de 2021 ( a año pasado) y se compara con los trabajadores en edad de trabajar, sin contar dependientes y discapacitados, tb de 2021 (usando 36-40h de trabajo semanales por persona disponible).
Se quedan fuera la mitad de gente en edad de trabajar.


----------



## Decipher (19 Dic 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Venga, como veo q t interesa...
> El trabajo disponible total se mide en horas d trabajo. Se miran las horas d trabajo de 2021 ( a año pasado) y se compara con los trabajadores en edad de trabajar, sin contar dependientes y discapacitados, tb de 2021 (usando 36-40h de trabajo semanales por persona disponible).
> Se quedan fuera la mitad de gente en edad de trabajar.



¿Que sobran la mitad? Permiteme que dude muchísimo de tu cuenta de la vieja. Ahora echa a los millones de inmigrantes legales e ilegales que se han metido en los últimos años a ver cuantas horas te sobran.


----------



## Jackblack (21 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Que sobran la mitad? Permiteme que dude muchísimo de tu cuenta de la vieja. Ahora echa a los millones de inmigrantes legales e ilegales que se han metido en los últimos años a ver cuantas horas te sobran.



Lo mismo que si tb quito los millones de funcionarios, políticos y palilleros, que rezan como trabajando y no hacen ni la o con un canuto.
Esta claro q hay variables q se escapan. Pero lo q es seguro, que calculando de esa forma t acercas mucho más a la realidad que la cifras del paro, etc.


----------



## Decipher (21 Dic 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Lo mismo que si tb quito el millón de funcionarios que rezan como trabajando y no hacen ni la o con un canuto.
> Esta claro q hay variables q se escapan. Pero lo q es seguro, que calculando de esa forma t acercas mucho más a la realidad que la cifras del paro, etc.



Ah, ahora las variables se escapan, antes podias contar todas las horas de trabajo disponibles en un país tanto en oferta como en demanda usando como fuente los pelillos de tus huevos.


----------



## Jackblack (21 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ah, ahora las variables se escapan, antes podias contar todas las horas de trabajo disponibles en un país tanto en oferta como en demanda usando como fuente los pelillos de tus huevos.



Yo por lo menos se q se escapan, tu por tu sesgo solo ves las q t interesan...
Pues nada tu sigue creyendo el paro del 16% que seguro q aciertas más...
Pffffffff


----------



## Decipher (21 Dic 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Yo por lo menos se q se escapan, tu por tu sesgo solo ves las q t interesan...
> Pues nada tu sigue creyendo el paro del 16% que seguro q aciertas más...
> Pffffffff



Que no inundes el mercado de trabajo de inmigroides y luego te quejes por el paro. Lo se son cosas muy complejas con variables que se escapan. A ti, al menos.


----------



## Jackblack (21 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Que no inundes el mercado de trabajo de inmigroides y luego te quejes por el paro. Lo se son cosas muy complejas con variables que se escapan. A ti, al menos.



Mirate la duración semanal en horas del contrato medio en 2021...
Es negar la realidad, ahh y la variable del trabajador pobre???
Es q son banderas rojas por doquier, hay q ser bastante cortito para no verlo....
Claro claro, muy complejo para mi xq tu refieres muchos datos.
Vas de espabilado pero no llegas.


----------



## Decipher (21 Dic 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Mirate la duración semanal en horas del contrato medio en 2021...
> Es negar la realidad, ahh y la variable del trabajador pobre???
> Es q son banderas rojas por doquier, hay q ser bastante cortito para no verlo....
> Claro claro, muy complejo para mi xq tu refieres muchos datos.
> Vas de espabilado pero no llegas.



Inmigración masiva. Son dos palabras y ni a eso llegas.


----------



## Anonimo23 (21 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Gracias a ti por contestar, a pesar de ser una personalidad consolidada en el foro no tienes ningún problema en contestar a otros foreros ,aunque estos sean recién llegados y no sean los foreros habituales que te puedas encontrar, eso te honra
> 
> Tomo muy en cuenta tus consejos, aunque voy cinco años tarde, pero aún así quise preguntarte acerca de esta disyuntiva ( ya que tengo tus opiniones en alta estima y me parecen útiles) porque me toca de cerca.
> 
> ...



puto vendehumos de mierda lamepollas de patrón eso es lo que eres


----------



## Akira. (21 Dic 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> En este país sin padrino no haces nada.
> 
> ¿Qué esperan, que la gente trabaje por 800 putos euros con horarios basura y sin certeza de que al mes siguiente seguirá en el puesto?.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, hoy día todo son pegas y pedir peras al olmo, es decir, que solicitan unas cosas que a sabiendas y dada la situación que llevamos arrastrando desde hace tiempo, es imposible.

Pero bueno soy de las que piensan que todo esto es provocado para desmoralizar, controlar y empobrecer.


----------



## Jackblack (21 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Inmigración masiva. Son dos palabras y ni a eso llegas.



Mira retrasado con síndrome de loro ( no haces más q repetirlo mismo) y encima t crees superior??
Además de cortito eres gilipollas.
Ahora mete tb a los fijos discontinuos en la ecuacion...
Xq mucho q remitas a los inmigrantes los españoles siguen siendo lagran mayoría.
Y aquí acabo xq esta conversación se volvió penosa... sobre todo si del otro lado esta escasa la inteligencia.
Ale! A pastar!


----------



## Decipher (21 Dic 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Mira retrasado con síndrome de loro ( no haces más q repetirlo mismo) y encima t crees superior??
> Además de cortito eres gilipollas.
> Ahora mete tb a los fijos discontinuos en la ecuacion...
> Xq mucho q remitas a los inmigrantes los españoles siguen siendo lagran mayoría.
> ...



Si no comprendes el concepto ni eres capaz de rebatirlo te lo tendré que repetir.


----------



## Fargo (21 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Asi es, este gana 1100€ mes y vive en el coche



Yo gano 1100 y vivo con mis padres.
Edit: 34 años.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (21 Dic 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> puto vendehumos de mierda lamepollas de patrón eso es lo que eres



Qué cojones???
Vaya percal de gente y de comentario random, te encuentras por aquí. Y los argumentos??.

Te cuento un secreto?? Lo que tú llamas ser lamepollas vendehumos, yo lo llamo tener admiración y tener en estima los conocimientos de una persona, pq yo quiero saber y aprender de la gente que es más sabía que yo; si fueras tú en vez de feministo el que pudieras darme consejos te los pediría a ti, pero como eres un puto tarado difícilmente puedo pedirte tal cosa.

Si para tí tener en estima a una persona que tiene buenas valoraciones es ser un lamepollas, pues soy un lamepollas, pq me gustaría algún día llegar a ser alguien en la vida y no un puto mediocre, y conseguir triunfar en la disciplina que me proponga. Luego seguro que tú eres tan hipócrita que eres un lameculos futbolero que idolatra a Messi o a Cr7 ( o cualquier personaje público), consejos vendo que para mi no tengo.

Y ahora de vuelta a la cueva subnormal, y si quieres vuelves a por más galletas personaje


----------



## Jackblack (21 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Si no comprendes el concepto ni eres capaz de rebatirlo te lo tendré que repetir.



Que si,es una de las variables...pero que hay muchas más que no se contabilizan.
Y y estas enfocando en una que no llega al 30% del total d mano de obra disponible.
Las hay con más peso q eso...
El 50% o más del trabajo a realizar ya lo hacen las maquinas.


----------



## Anonimo23 (21 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Qué cojones???
> Vaya percal de gente y de comentario random, te encuentras por aquí. Y los argumentos??.
> 
> Te cuento un secreto?? Lo que tú llamas ser lamepollas vendehumos, yo lo llamo tener admiración y tener en estima los conocimientos de una persona, pq yo quiero saber y aprender de la gente que es más sabía que yo; si fueras tú en vez de feministo el que pudieras darme consejos te los pediría a ti, pero como eres un puto tarado difícilmente puedo pedirte tal cosa.
> ...



lo que quieres es dinero y ser un puto rentista de mierda, sin cojones ni testo, alguien absurdamente vacio y apatrida

que lamentable con 25 años solo tener aspiraciones mercantiles de mierda materialistas

cuando estoy con mis amigos muertos de hambre en una hoguera cantando en camaraderia es cuando má spena me dan los mataos que "quieren ser alguien en la vida y no un puto mediocre" jajajajajajaj payaso


----------



## Decipher (21 Dic 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Que si,es una de las variables...pero que hay muchas más que no se contabilizan.
> Y y estas enfocando en una que no llega al 30% del total d mano de obra disponible.
> Las hay con más peso q eso...
> El 50% o más del trabajo a realizar ya lo hacen las maquinas.



30% aún suponiendo que fuese cierto y muchos están nacionalizados ¿Te parece poco? 

30% es mas que suficiente y se te cae tu tontuna de que "zobra jente". ¿Como coño va a sobrar si están trayendo por millones y llevandose el trabajo a expuertas a China, a Bangladesh, a Indonesia...? Que no sobra atontao, que hacen todo lo posible por abaratar la mano de obra. Luego que si hay precariado y ni siquiera entiendes la ley de la oferta y la demanda. Tenemos lo que nos merecemos, los listos se aprovechan de los tontos y tú eres el tonto.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (21 Dic 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> lo que quieres es dinero y ser un puto rentista de mierda, sin cojones ni testo, alguien absurdamente vacio y apatrida
> 
> que lamentable con 25 años solo tener aspiraciones mercantiles de mierda materialistas
> 
> cuando estoy con mis amigos muertos de hambre en una hoguera cantando en camaraderia es cuando má spena me dan los mataos que "quieren ser alguien en la vida y no un puto mediocre" jajajajajajaj payaso



Espera, espera.
Me estás criticando por pedir a alguien consejos para labrarme un buen porvenir en este mundo y no vivir en la pobreza??.
Es eso un motivo criticable?, Qué tiene de malo poder tener una buena vida que no te haga sufrír más desgracias de las que ya te depara la vida??

Dile a un vagabundo que ha perdido sus amistades por caer en la mendicidad, que la mujer que sería su esposa en situaciones normales pasa por la calle y le mira con asco,que su familia reniega y se avergüenzn de él y cambian de acera, que no tiene un techo sobre el que cobijarse y va a provocarle mayor incidencia dea enfermedad y menor esperanza de vida, dile que la pobreza es mala.

Confundes poder tener un vida decente con falta de espiritualidad, eres tan iluso que no te das cuenta que el ser humano está compuesto por vayas realidades y no puedes ser ni completamente material ni completamente espiritual ( porque si completamente espiritual no defenderias lo q es tuyo, ni querrías tener tus necesidades básicas cubiertas), no te das cuenta de que tú cuerpo es materia y obedece a sus leyes, tu naturaleza no es enteramente espiritual.

Creés que el que tiene dinero es malo por el simple hecho de tener dinero y el pobre es bueno por tener poco, lo que te hace malo es ser mals personas. A ti quién te enseñó que querer poseer una vida decente es ser mala persona y ser pobre y pasarlas canutas para llegar a fin de mes trabajando para un explotador es ser un ser de luz??, Te lo inculcaron tus padres desde tú más tierna infancia??, Porque es una forma de pensar muy socialista y comunista el pensar que quien quiere ser alguien es un hijo de p malvado, pero adivina que, todos los líderes populistas que proclaman eso, todos, viven en la abundancia no se aplican su lema de la mendicidad como camino de honradez y rectitud, la escasez como lema se la enseñan al populacho para ser parásitados felizmente, siempre es más fácil depredar a una presa si les haces creer en sus mentes que es lo correcto.


----------



## Hadelbosc (26 Dic 2022)

Este es el primer año currando de mi progre-hermano (27 años, profesor en la privada después de hacerse dos másters y opositar), y ya está pensando en un viaje a Nueva York, y los que le seguirán después. Anoche me dijo que él puede ahorrar 2000€ en un año perfectamente sintiendo orgullo de sus palabras, y yo... ¿en serio? ¿sólo 2000 pavos? ¿y te enorgulleces encima?


----------



## uncardiop (27 Dic 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Para un pobre no.



en españa la goyimada es muy pobre... de espiritu.



jejejejeje


----------



## Tackler (27 Dic 2022)

Hadelbosc dijo:


> Este es el primer año currando de mi progre-hermano (27 años, profesor en la privada después de hacerse dos másters y opositar), y ya está pensando en un viaje a Nueva York, y los que le seguirán después. Anoche me dijo que él puede ahorrar 2000€ en un año perfectamente sintiendo orgullo de sus palabras, y yo... ¿en serio? ¿sólo 2000 pavos? ¿y te enorgulleces encima?



Madre mía qué penita, cuando eche cuentas de que dependiendo de la ciudad necesita entre 30.000-90.000 euros para la entrada de un piso le da un infarto.


----------



## alfamadrid (27 Dic 2022)

Que les den por culo a los jóvenes , para su droga y el iphone de las 3 cámaras para eso no les falta no


----------



## alexforum (27 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Es increíble, si no es opositando, nini, o que apenas puede gastar 200 euros al mes. Otra gran parte está todavía con 35 compartiendo piso y de fumeteo. Cualquier cosa de más de 100 euros parece que es el gran lujo.
> 
> Mientras tanto muchos viejos con mucha pasta, los langostas están en el taco entre sus propiedades y sus pensiones, solo les preocupa que estas no caigan y el resto les da igual, incluido la mierda de educación que han dado a muchos de sus hijos.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo 32, asi que mi entorno no se si es tan "joven" y veo lo mismo. Solo tengo un amigo con un trabajo donde gana pasta que le permite progresar y crear una familia.

Eso a nivel economico, a nivel "familiar/tasa natalidad" la cosa es aun peor. De todos mis amigos y familiares (primos) los cuales iran del rango 25-40 años, pocos son los que tienen hijos.

Por ejemplo: tengo 1 hermano, 2 primas por parte de madre, y 5 primos por parte de madre = total 9, si me incluyo yo. Edades comprendidas entre 26 - 40 años, menos una prima todos por encima de 30.

Solo tienen hijos *3 familiares* de los 9 que somos. y de esos 3 familiares, 2 de ellos *solo tienen 1 un hijo.*

De mis amigos y conocidos, con edades entre 25-40, solo se me vienen a la cabeza 1 o 2 con hijos, el resto nada de nada. Y lo que es peor, sin expectativas de tenerlos en futuro proximo.


----------



## Pichorrica (27 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Yo tengo 32, asi que mi entorno no se si es tan "joven" y veo lo mismo. Solo tengo un amigo con un trabajo donde gana pasta que le permite progresar y crear una familia.
> 
> Eso a nivel economico, a nivel "familiar/tasa natalidad" la cosa es aun peor. De todos mis amigos y familiares (primos) los cuales iran del rango 25-40 años, pocos son los que tienen hijos.
> 
> ...



Tengo 31.

De mis conocidos/amigos, los únicos que tienen hijos son funcis. Sólo 1 que ni es funci ni trabaja tiene hijo, pero porque la mantienen los padres de ambos y el novio.

Y son hijos tardíos. Sólo la que no trabaja lo ha tenido antes de los 30. Los demás de los 34 en adelante su único hijo.


----------



## alexforum (27 Dic 2022)

alfamadrid dijo:


> Que les den por culo a los jóvenes , para su droga y el iphone de las 3 cámaras para eso no les falta no



Estoy hasta la polla de la gente que se mete con los jovenes. Mis padres en los 80 se lo pasaron teta. Tuvieron a los 18 su primer coche, mi madre con 16 ya andaba con moto. Salian de fiesta, iban al karate, al futbol. Y esos son los recuerdos que tienen de su juventud.

A ver si en los 80 no habia DROGA ni na. Si no iban en Ryanair era porque no existia.

El problema de la juventud es que NO HAY VIVIENDA ASEQUBLE y los trabajos son una mierda. En los 80s cuando mi padre compro su vivienda de 4 dormitorios con solo un sueldo y pagada en 13 años, la vivienda costaba 2.8 SALARIOS ANUALES, AHORA CUESTA 7 u 8.








Normal que la gente se quiera evadir. Que quieres que hagan? No aspiras a tener una casa, y encima te dicen que te vayas olvidando de tener coche que contamina, de comer carne, y de todo lo disfrutable. Pues normal que la gente se evada y pase de remar.

Pero vamos, las generaciones anteriores son EJEMPLO CERO de lucha de nada. Son una generacion langosta sin mas.


----------

